# Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S.



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.

"Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.

"Where this hatred comes from and why we will have to determine. Until we are able to determine and understand this problem and the dangerous threat it poses, our country cannot be the victims of horrendous attacks by people that believe only in Jihad, and have no sense of reason or respect for human life," he added.

More: Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S.







This is seriously wrong!  I can't imagine that most Americans and/or Christians would agree with Trump.  Does it also apply to Christian immigration into the U.S.?  Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?  Our Constitution might have something to say about this.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 7, 2015)

Perfect


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 7, 2015)

​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2015)

Isn't ISIS Jihadist just another way of saying undocumented Democrat?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Perfect



Perfect?  What's perfect about it?  Does it also apply to Christian immigration into the U.S.?


----------



## NLT (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...


hell yea good on trump


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 7, 2015)

That's a disturbing figure from Center of Security Policy


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 7, 2015)

cereal_killer said:


> View attachment 56458
> ​Bad? Good? No opinion?


 Considering I am against Syrian refugees coming in, I find it hard to not support this..


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



Have second and third generation christian immigrants got a track record of becoming radicalized and wanting to kill Americans?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

cereal_killer said:


> View attachment 56458
> ​Bad? Good? No opinion?


Bad if you want to consider intelligence as being able to learn from the past.  Didnt the US do something similar to the Japanese?


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 7, 2015)

His campaign manager says ban applies to "everyone" including tourists.  Trump will discuss this in his SC speech tonight


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 7, 2015)

We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 7, 2015)

Until they can get a handle on vetting it's probably wise but I'm not sure they can ever 100% vet them all


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.



Yeah, that's what my people said.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.


 WOW Really?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.


Thats besides the point. If you want to shut down immigration for everyone be my guest.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.
> ...


 No they didn't.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.
> ...



Should have stopped them.....oh wait


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.
> ...


Actually its Truly


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Kinda hard to that when they lie about their intentions then shoot you in the back.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 7, 2015)

While he's at it, he should ask to deport all Indians.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> While he's at it, he should ask to deport all Indians.


If Trump had the power to do that who would man the help desks?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > While he's at it, he should ask to deport all Indians.
> ...


I meant casino indians, not hotel indians.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

How will he figure out who is Muslim?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



he said muslim immigration----not Christian immigration


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...



We did it to the German-Americans during World War I.

We did it to the Japanese-Americans during World War II.

So it would not surprise me if someone like Trump would do it again because Americans hate history and love to repeat it over and over!

Also if you noticed Trump will not discuss the Mass shootings done by non-Muslims because it does not get his Good Christian soldier base going as much as a attack by a Muslim terrorist!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 7, 2015)

OUTSTANDING MR. TRUMP !!!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> How will he figure out who is Muslim?


By the bomb-sniffing dogs.


----------



## Jeddahite (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.


If you can offer nothing else, and Trump cannot, offer a scapegoat or a series of them. "I can't get a good job and make good money because of the damn ________."  (Fill in the blank with Mexicans, Syrians, women, blacks,Muslims or the ethnic or gender group of your choice. Convince yourself that if they were just rounded up, arrested, confined, or shipped out all your problems would be solved.)


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Whats the difference?


----------



## Meathead (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> How will he figure out who is Muslim?


Big beards and towels on heads are a pretty good start, of course if their names are not Singh.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.
> ...


This is the playbook of the wealthy whenever they want to move the illiterate and feeble minded conservatives to action.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > How will he figure out who is Muslim?
> ...


There are a lot of Hindus named Singh so how long do you take coming up with a good plan?


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Good for Don Trump.  Only son-of-a-bitch with balls and brains both.

A renegade, pack of lunatic barbarian MUSLIMS have....through the gross negligence of our stupid and cowardly President...gotten control of a whole region of Arabia...and are selling oil, running a bank, and governing territory.  They have declared themselves independent....they in effect have a State....and they open admit that they are sending in agents....soldiers....spies...into the United States...*to slaughter Americans.*

We have have seen them behead Americans and burn people alive.  Damn the delicate sensibilities of "moderate" Muslims....they should be just as pissed as the rest of the planet...and the American Muslims should be demanding that these Lunatics not be allowed come here either.

Meanwhile, you folks in New York City....why you won't join with Trump is a wonderment.  They have had to start using Radioactivity dectectors at Parades in New York.....*which means that the Authorities have concluded that it is possible TODAY for these Lunatic Muslims to get a Dirty Bomb into New York!*

Trump is the only one making any sense on this one.

*Suspend all immigration from Muslim Countries until this Caliphate nonsense is crushed*...which will necessarily be after the Pussy in the White House is gone.  408 days to go.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.



Amen! He is appealing to the dumbest among us!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Good for Don Trump.  Only son-of-a-bitch with balls and brains both.
> 
> A renegade, pack of lunatic barbarian MUSLIMS have....through the gross negligence of our stupid and cowardly President...gotten control of a whole region of Arabia...and are selling oil, running a bank, and governing territory.  They have declared themselves independent....they in effect have a State....and they open admit that they are sending in agents....soldiers....spies...into the United States...*to slaughter Americans.*
> 
> ...


I present exhibit A ^^^^


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



  I heard we're getting ready to deport all the indians.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.



   And this is how you educate a liberal....although the lesson wont be understood.
ISIS has targeted refugee program to enter US, Homeland Security chairman says


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.



    Forgot about San Bernardino already huh..?
Maybe this will get through the firewater fog...
ISIS has targeted refugee program to enter US, Homeland Security chairman says


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 7, 2015)

Those two bloodied muslim dogs should be impaled on spikes , publicly desecrated, and left to rot .....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.


And once Muslims are the majority or even have the biggest plurality in our system, this is what they know will please Dhimmicrat idiots like you, jack as.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Trump wants to ban any additional Muslims from coming here?

All I can say is


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.
> ...


From your own link.

"the NCTC has identified “individuals with ties to terrorist groups in Syria attempting to gain entry to the U.S. through the U.S. refugee program,” the intelligence agency told McCaul in a letter."

Sounds like they were caught.  Did you honestly think they wouldnt at least try?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > LogikAndReazon said:
> ...


Your local yahoo has no power to deport anyone.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*Dear Islamophobes: Your Racism Is Putting Us All In Danger*

Amen, Mr. President.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Dear Islamophobes: Your Racism Is Putting Us All In Danger*
> 
> Amen, Mr. President.


*Dr Mr President**, *_*That JV Team is kicking your ass!*_


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Dear Islamophobes: Your Racism Is Putting Us All In Danger*
> 
> Amen, Mr. President.



Tip for the F---ing cluess.....
Islam is not a Race !!!!!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, at least Trump is giving all those Mexican rapists a break.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 7, 2015)

A wise move would be to end all immigration of muslims and all Arabs.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Dear Islamophobes: Your Racism Is Putting Us All In Danger*
> ...


Where is this ass kicking occurring?  Last i heard ISIS is getting the shit bombed out of them So far no bombs have hit the US.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

There'll be more in a few hours in South Carolina, where Trump is having a rally.
The South loves Trump.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Dear Islamophobes: Your Racism Is Putting Us All In Danger*
> 
> Amen, Mr. President.



   Than I guess you wouldnt mind putting them all on the res........


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Well, at least Trump is giving all those Mexican rapists a break.


Says who? 

Why should anyone give a rapist a break?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> There'll be more in a few hours in South Carolina, where Trump is have a rally.
> The South loves Trump.



Oh, no! That just proves that Trump is a racist!

/sarc

You libtards are beyond the ability to ridicule because you have maxed out your ridiculousness index all by yourselves.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > There'll be more in a few hours in South Carolina, where Trump is have a rally.
> ...



It's to the point when someone tells me they are a liberal/progressive I can barely keep from laughing.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 7, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Dear Islamophobes: Your Racism Is Putting Us All In Danger*
> ...



Man...I tried last month to convince them that Islam and Muslim is not race. They pointed me to the ACLU definition or racial profiling....where race supposedly includes religion and nationality as "racial".


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



LOL Islam is not a race, only a tool would think otherwise


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...




Works for me.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Shut down immigration for all Muslims.
Shut down immigration for all with no college degrees or other higher learner for jobs that Americans aren't doing, if they aren't doing them that is.
Shut down immigration for anyone who doesn't bring with them loads of cash or a business which will higher Americans to do jobs.

Until every American has a job that pays a living wage who wants one.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2015)

"Are you a muslim?"
"No, sahebe".
"Ok, come on in."
"Praise Allah!"


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Shut down immigration for all Muslims.
> Shut down immigration for all with no college degrees or other higher learner for jobs that Americans aren't doing, if they aren't doing them that is.
> Shut down immigration for anyone who doesn't bring with them loads of cash or a business which will higher Americans to do jobs.
> 
> Until every American has a job that pays a living wage who wants one.


Do you think a terrorist muslim is going to tell you he is a terrorist muslim?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> "Are you a muslim?"
> "No, sahebe".
> "Ok, come on in."
> "Praise Allah!"



   That sounds like obamas vetting process...


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Not unlike many of these Islamic fundamentalists?

Wow, Karma's a bitch, ain't it?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Liberalism is completely irrational today.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 7, 2015)

"Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S."

Further confirmation of the fact that Trump is an insane bigot.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

With all of Trump's fearmongering - he must have a *AAA+++* rating from the NRA and gun manufacturers.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 7, 2015)

"Where this hatred comes from and why we will have to determine."

No need – it comes from Trump and many others in the right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> With all of Trump's fearmongering - he must have a *AAA+++* rating from the NRA and gun manufacturers.



  No more so than obama boosted sales of lie detectors...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

How are they going to tell who is not a Muslim, who is a Muslim, and who is just pretending not to be a Muslim?

BTW...............it would be a hell of a recruiting item if we did stop all Muslims from coming in because they could appeal to them by saying (a) "the Great Satan is scared of us and we have them on the ropes, because they are trying to stop us from coming into their country".  You could probably radicalize those who are already here by telling them that they can strike the Great Satan from within like the CA shooters did.

Or, they could (b) appeal to their jealousy and tell them that the Great Satan isn't interested in sharing with the Muslim world, and therefore they should be struck down.

Or (c) a combination of both.

Nope, sorry, but banning Muslims will only incite more to jihad.  Probably worse than what GTMO and Abu Grahib did.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*2016 Candidates: Trump Is 'Unhinged'... Running As 'Fascist Demagogue'*

Amen!  The NaziCon retards love it.  It's getting scary...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> How are they going to tell who is not a Muslim, who is a Muslim, and who is just pretending not to be a Muslim?
> 
> BTW...............it would be a hell of a recruiting item if we did stop all Muslims from coming in because they could appeal to them by saying (a) "the Great Satan is scared of us and we have them on the ropes, because they are trying to stop us from coming into their country".  You could probably radicalize those who are already here by telling them that they can strike the Great Satan from within like the CA shooters did.
> 
> ...



Your comment is so fucking idiotic that it defies a rebutal. 

To rebut it all one has to do is quote it and precede the sentences with 'Not'....lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



Yes, it does in Obama's regime. Have you seen the numbers? Of course you have.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *2016 Candidates: Trump Is 'Unhinged'... Running As 'Fascist Demagogue'*
> 
> Amen!  The NaziCon retards love it.  It's getting scary...


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

It might be extreme but the President's job is to protect US Citizens first, not to appease immigrants. Obviously Trump get this whereas Obama has no clue, or doesn't care. Probably a little of both.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Where this hatred comes from and why we will have to determine."
> 
> No need – it comes from Trump and many others in the right.


You are an idiot.

San Bernardino Killer's Family Had Radical Connections - Breitbart


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *2016 Candidates: Trump Is 'Unhinged'... Running As 'Fascist Demagogue'*
> 
> Amen!  The NaziCon retards love it.  It's getting scary...


Well shit son, if we're going to pull out Godwin's law, let's go all the way, shall we?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Most Muslims from the Third world are fundamentalists and hate the West and Christianity.

Migrants Praise Paris Attacks: 'All of France Will Be Muslim'


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

It's getting scary, folks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Most Muslims from the Third world are fundamentalists and hate the West and Christianity.
> 
> Migrants Praise Paris Attacks: 'All of France Will Be Muslim'



  Maybe they just mean the convenience stores?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 7, 2015)

Silly rabbits.... Most muzzies adore the west, our traditions, history, and foundations....

Theyre here just to contribute.... Lol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's getting scary, folks.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com

May as well get the old *Swastika *tattoo, Donald.  You have reached a new level of Fascism.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Day late and a dollar short....


----------



## rdean (Dec 7, 2015)

He speaks for the vast majority of the GOP.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

rdean said:


> He speaks for the vast majority of the GOP.



To ban a "religion" is to reinstate Nazism.  Can't the sane members of the GOP see this?


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

Trump is spewing hate in SC right now. They love him there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > He speaks for the vast majority of the GOP.
> ...



  Who's banning religion?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Trump is basically for banning a religion not all religions.  Thats what "a" means. Its singular.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> May as well get the old *Swastika *tattoo, Donald.  You have reached a new level of Fascism.


Nope......Obama has one.....along with his hammer and sickle tattoo and his tattoo of the ISIS flag.

BTW, it's an excellent idea.

Funny, every other Republican candidate screamed like a stuck pig over Trumps comments. 

Seems very disingenuous considering they're trying to tear him down 24/7....and nothing seems to be working.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> May as well get the old *Swastika *tattoo, Donald.  You have reached a new level of Fascism.




good idea!  I would suggest 10 years NO ONE enters,  not only Muslims.  None.  Find out what is here.  Clean house.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> To ban a "religion" is to reinstate Nazism.




if it use Koran.......it is not a religion.  Political movement.  Get it out.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's getting scary, folks.



Better get some guns Lahota !


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Most Muslims from the Third world are fundamentalists and hate the West and Christianity.
> 
> Migrants Praise Paris Attacks: 'All of France Will Be Muslim'


Breitbart is a right wing gossip rag.  We need a credible source.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

num_nut said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > To ban a "religion" is to reinstate Nazism.
> ...



You really know nothing about Islam, do you?  Trump just proved he is as ignorant as he looks wearing the dead, red squirrel every day.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Islam is a religion, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...





What trump is advocating for is a violation of the constitution.

He's further showing how much he and those who agree with them hate our constitution.

I'm so sick of these people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting scary, folks.
> ...



  You know we dont sell guns to the indians...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



  No one is banning islam.


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.






But that's not what he's calling for.

He's calling for only muslims to be banned from coming here.

How about addressing the honest facts?


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

Constitutional scholar: Trump's anti-Muslim immigration proposal is probably illegal


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.
> ...



  Thats not banning islam,thats banning possible terrorist.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Islam is a religion, whether you like it or not.




Phony.  If it use Koran..........declare it false.  The jig is up.  Mo wrote a book and got a movement started.  Get it out.  No mas.  End of Muslim.  Shut the door.  Don't let Leftist take us down.  American Children need us to Fight for them.  They can't do it.  We can.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And Donald doesn't lie...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Constitutional scholar: Trump's anti-Muslim immigration proposal is probably illegal



  Are you quoting obama....


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> No one is banning islam


f

We should.  Close all Mosque.  No Tax exempt status.  NOT a religion if use Koran.  Phony.  the jig is up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



  I would say not anymore than hilary or obama ...but that would be a lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Thats what muslims practice you idiot.


----------



## Zander (Dec 7, 2015)

rdean said:


> He speaks for the vast majority of the GOP.


 

Not just the GOP retardean. He speaks for the vast majority of the country. He's the antidote to the metrosexual eunuch, Obama.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

num_nut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > No one is banning islam
> ...



  Oh I agree. And if the attacks continue thats likely to happen no matter how loud the liberals cry.
    But I got a feeling once more dems get mowed down by muslims in GFZs the out cry will lesson significantly.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

Christianity, Judaism, and Islam worship the same God?

Read this and maybe you will learn about the origin of Islam.  Or ask someone who can read to slowly read it to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


He said only muslims. He doesnt mind christian terrorists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Christianity, Judaism, and Islam worship the same God?
> 
> Read this and maybe you will learn about the origin of Islam.  Or ask someone who can read to slowly read it to you.



  Why do I care about religions that arent out to kill me?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm listening to Trump's live South Carolina speech.  Hitler must have sounded very similar when he was talking about Jews.


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> May as well get the old *Swastika *tattoo, Donald.  You have reached a new level of Fascism.



Whatever. At least he's taking a strong stand. It's high time someone called it for what it is.


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...






I didn't say it was banning islam.

I said the he only wants to stop muslims from coming here to the person who posted about stopping everyone from coming here.

What trump, you and people like you are advocating for is a violation of the 1st & 14th amendments to the constitution.

The fact that you want to target one segment of the population to persecute but at the same time want to keep allowing terrorists to legally buy weapons in America, just shows you aren't serious about this problem. All you want to do is bash anyone who doesn't agree with you and persecute people.

All your words are just empty air.

A person who is honestly concerned about our nation would jump at the chance to prohibit terrorists from legally obtaining guns here in America.

You conservatives did the exact opposite. So it's still legal for terrorists to obtain a weapon here in America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> I'm listening to Trump's live South Carolina speech.  Hitler must have sounded very similar when he was talking about Jews.



     Oh I dont know...sounds more like Shitting Bull and Lazy Horse right before Little Big Horn....


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Those Constitutional Amendments you mention....DONT APPLY to foreigners who aren't on our soil.

A Muslim in Syria who wants to come here...does not have US Constitutional rights until he steps onto our soil.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*A Note On Trump: We Are No Longer Entertained*

For example:

1) His enthusiasm for creating a database of all Muslims in the United States.

2) His ongoing lies about Muslims in New Jersey celebrating 9/11.

3) His status as birther-in-chief, cynically sowing doubt about President Obama's legitimacy as the duly elected President of the United States.

4) His misogyny -- here's just one HuffPost piece on this, but there's no shortage of these.

5) His xenophobia and scapegoating of immigrants, including his lies about Mexican immigrants and his ardent desire to deport millions of undocumented immigrants.

6) His unmistakable passion for bullying. Again, there's no shortage of examples, but you could start with his defense of supporters who roughed up a protester at one of his rallies or his ridiculing of a disabled _New York Times_ reporter.

And we're happy to see we're not alone in our desire to present the unvarnished, un-euphemized Trump. Last week, _The Washington Post's_ Dana Milbank opened acolumn by writing, "Let's not mince words: Donald Trump is a bigot and a racist." And he went on to back that up, which isn't hard and is the approach any reporter with an interest in telling the truth to his or her readers should adopt.

Amen!  Trump is no longer entertaining - he is dangerous!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



   What a tard...
It's perfectly legal to deny your enemy access to your country.
For you to say otherwise sounds like sedition on your part.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 7, 2015)

The US got along just fine without Muslim immigrants in any appreciable numbers, throughout most of its history to date.

If The People decide that this is to be the case again, the Republic and its People will get along just fine without them, again.

As a matter of fact, it seems unlikely that anybody (of consequence) will notice.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*Donald Trump In September: 'I Love The Muslims'*

Oh dear, how quickly things change.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump In September: 'I Love The Muslims'*
> 
> Oh dear, how quickly things change.


Give him credit. He saw the paranoia and fear and used it to his advantage.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com
> ...



Hitler also took a "strong stand."  Remember Koresh?  Maybe Christians should have been banned after that mess in Texas?  I really didn't think Donald would go this far, but I guess I underestimated him.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*This Neo-Nazi Response To Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan Says It All*

"Heil Donald Trump - THE ULTIMATE SAVIOR."

That's what Andrew Anglin, publisher of the neo-Nazi website Daily Stormer, had to say in response to Republican presidential hopeful Donald Trump's call for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States."

"Finally: someone speaks sense," Anglin wrote, pasting Trump's new proposal under the headline "Glorious Leader Calls For Complete Ban on All Moslems."

"Make America White Again!" his post concludes.

Anglin is not new to the white supremacy scene. In 2012, he launched a website called Total Fascism, where he also wrote about racist concepts, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center's Hatewatch blog.

Earlier this year, The Daily Stormer endorsed Trump for president. A number of other white supremacist groups have also thrown their support behind the billionaire reality TV star's candidacy.

*This Neo-Nazi Response To Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan Says It All*

Heil Trump!  Make America WHITE again!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds like Saving America!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Trump pounced on the fear of the illiterate and feeble minded conservatives. Remember he is a businessman and he knows what type of ignorant people he is dealing with.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Yup.....LOLOLOL!


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...



Foreigners have no right to immigrate here.  Let them stay in their own cesspools and fuck up those places.  We don't need them here.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



Why should it apply to Christians?  Do they want to implement Sharia?  Do they want to kill people simply because they aren't Christians?


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 7, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Hey, I am sure he is paying them well!


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.



"Fearmonger" is a liberal euphemism meaning "to take perfectly reasonable precautions."


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It RESONATES with MOST thinking people, that let's you leftist, pond scum OUT!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.
> ...


Thats not what the dictionary says.  You cant just make up your own definitions.

fear·mon·ger·ing
ˈfi(ə)rˌməNGəriNG/
_noun_
noun: *fear-mongering*

the action of deliberately arousing public fear or alarm about a particular issue.
"his campaign for re-election was based on fearmongering and deception"


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I gave you the liberal definition.  They seldom use words to mean what they are intended to mean.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > LogikAndReazon said:
> ...


McVeigh.  Is that a Middle Eastern name?


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Yes, you have underestimated him and the American people as a whole. Do not attempt to lump all Americans into the pool of you Liberals. It is you Liberals who are out of touch with mainstream America.


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



You Liberals really do need to take the pulse of the American people. It's not only the Conservatives who are fed up with Liberal politics.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

*Center for Security Policy | Poll of U.S. Muslims Reveals ...*
https://www.centerforsecuritypolicy.org/.../nati...
Center for Security Policy
Jun 23, 2015 - _More_ than half (51%) of U.S. _Muslims polled_ also believe either that they should have the choice of _American_ or shariah courts, or that they ...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2015)

Make it so


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 7, 2015)

I was fed up at Fort Hood.  Muslims are killers.  Arm the Soldiers now!  Their blood on Politician hands.    

Arm the teachers,  Arm College students if they choose.  CC and or open carry anywhere anytime.  Let Citizens defend themselves.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2015)

I have it! As a test of whether or not anyone is allowed in, make them eat a pork chop! That will exclude the Jews, too, which I am sure that Trump would get around to excluding anyway (probably after the latinos)...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Doesn't have to be.....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 7, 2015)

The truth of the matter is while I would love to see this happen across the board, Trump would have been smart to not call for this kind of ban.

What he should have done, was call for a moratorium on all Muslim immigration to America from certain countries.

He would have gotten the support of all Americans except the 20%-25% who identify as liberals.

The ban he has called for is only going to fly with maybe a third of Americans.

Lets see what polls look like in the coming days, I may be way off.


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 7, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




You can't stop anyone from coming here based on their religion. It's against the constitution. 

You can't single out one segment of the population to persecute. If you want to stop one religion from entering then you have to stop all religions from entering. 

Doesn't matter what you think. It matters what the constitution, our laws and case law says. 

You can make up all the excuses you want but just saying them doesn't make it true.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> What trump is advocating for is a violation of the constitution.
> 
> He's further showing how much he and those who agree with them hate our constitution.
> 
> I'm so sick of these people.




How the fick is it a violation of the Constitution, dude?

It has nothing to do with the 1st amendment's ban on religious tests for federal employees and office holders, so where are you pulling that shit out of?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The truth of the matter is while I would love to see this happen across the board, Trump would have been smart to not call for this kind of ban.
> 
> What he should have done, was call for a moratorium on all Muslim immigration to America from certain countries.
> 
> ...



I disagree. We do not know how far ISIS and other Salafist Jihadis have worked their way into various Muslim countries, so until we get our shit together and can actually vet these fuckers, NO, we do not need any more Muslim immigration whether you want to call the stoppage a 'slowdown' a 'hiatus' a 'lull', a 'moratorium' or a 'shit break'.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



*Our President Doesn't Know That a "Religious Test" for Refugees Seeking Asylum Is Required by Federal Law*
November 18, 2015

RUSH: As you know, I'm a history buff.  I think there are a lot of lessons in history, and I want to share some history with you now.  I've spoken frequently in recent months about how immigration to the United States was more than curtailed.  It was suspended in the early 1920s.  From 1924 to 1965 we didn't have any immigration.  You'd be amazed still at the number of people who are hearing that for the first time and don't know it.  That simply is not part of the American education curriculum, especially now.  I know I didn't learn that in school, at any level of school.

Our President Doesn't Know That a


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump is spewing hate in SC right now. They love him there.


Translation, 'Trump is advocating common sense revisions to our laws and policies that will keep Americans safe and our racist nation from the depredations it so much deserves for having slavery, discrimination against womyn, queers and self-mutilating perverts.'


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll show some respect for Trump when he tells us what his birther investigators found out about Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...


First the Mexicans, then the Muslims, are the blacks are next?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> I'll show some respect for Trump when he tells us what his birther investigators found out about Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'll show some respect for Trump when he tells us what his birther investigators found out about Obama's birth certificate.



Totally debunked bullshit.  Have you no honor?  Any at all?


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *This Neo-Nazi Response To Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan Says It All*
> 
> "Heil Donald Trump - THE ULTIMATE SAVIOR."
> 
> ...


There it is, the Neo-Nazi endorsement of Trump. It's no surprise, but this makes it official.


----------



## rdean (Dec 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com
> ...


Because he speaks for the vast majority of the GOP.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)

Wrong again FUGLY, more SUBVERSIVE bullshit!


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Adolf Trump is helping to radicalize more Muslims across the world.  Therefore, Trump is our most dangerous threat.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*5 Ways Donald Trump Perfectly Mirrors Hitler's Rise To Power*

#5. He Blames A Specific Group Of Immigrants For All Our Problems (And Promises To Eliminate Them From Our Society)

#4. He'll Sell His Hate As Hope For The Poorest Citizens In This Country

#3. Don't Think Concentration Camps, Just Think Prisons

#2. Not Taking Him Seriously Makes Him More Dangerous

#1. He Used To Keep A Copy Of Hitler's Sequel To _Mein Kampf _By His Bed
*






*
*DETAILS: 5 Ways Donald Trump Perfectly Mirrors Hitler's Rise To Power | Cracked.com*

Does anyone else see the dangerous comparisons?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 56458
> ...


Forgetting about how unconstitutional Trump's proposal is or how un-American or how down right discussing. This proposal will certainly give ISIS recruiting a real boost in the US and make it harder for law enforcement to get information out of Muslim communities.

What Trump doesn't understand, or care is that Muslims are the eyes and ears of Homeland Security both in the US and abroad.  Both the FBI and the CIA are actively recruiting Muslims.  Many Americans seem to think monitoring the Internet and computer scanning of billions of phone calls is going stop terrorism.  This is just nonsense. Monitoring rarely identifies a terrorist or their target. That information comes from people working within the Muslim communities and Mosques.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

Yep, just another dangerous narcissistic piece of shit.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *5 Ways Donald Trump Perfectly Mirrors Hitler's Rise To Power*
> 
> #5. He Blames A Specific Group Of Immigrants For All Our Problems (And Promises To Eliminate Them From Our Society)
> 
> ...


Yep, however I don't think Trump supporters really care whether Trump's rise parallels Hitler because like Hitler's supporters, they are deaf to all but the worlds their Fuhrer.

According to a 1990 Vanity Fair interview, Ivana Trump once told her lawyer Michael Kennedy that her husband, real-estate mogul* Donald Trump, now a leading Republican presidential candidate, kept a book of Hitler's speeches near his bed.*

"Last April, perhaps in a surge of Czech nationalism, Ivana Trump told her lawyer Michael Kennedy that* from time to time her husband reads a book of Hitler's collected speeches, My New Order, which he keeps in a cabinet by his bed.*


Donald Trump's ex-wife once said Trump kept a book of Hitler's speeches by his bed


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> ...


____________

Here are two of your most elementary Liberal Dumb-Ass efforts at propaganda.

In these few sentences of pure horseshit by two liberals who are not very smart, Black American U. S. Citizens are (I guess) made to fear that if they don't keep voting Democratic....they might be deported...because Don Trump has has the good sense to note that we ought to* stop*:

1) Letting illegal aliens Invade our Southern Border and take jobs from Blacks; and

2) With a Caliphate of Lunatic Muslims now acting as as Muslim Nation-State, and using its resources to send murderers to America, that we ought to *stop* immigration from predominantly Muslim States, *for now*---until we get the situation under control and understand it a little better than Obama seems to understand it now.

I think, one of the surprises of this election season, which has had abundant surprises already...is the surprise Democrats are going to get when they realize Blacks are not as stupid as the common Liberal thinks they are.

>>>>>>
_________

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



There isn't the slightest thing unconstitutional about it, and we stand to gain nothing by importing these muzzie barbarians.  They aren't fit to live in a civilized society.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Not unconstitutional?  Does it also apply to Christians?  Jews?  Other religions?


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 7, 2015)

The best way to counteract Moslem aggression is to send CHRISTIAN MISSIONARIES to Moslem countries. Anything less is a futile waste of time, money, and lives ----- besides being a lot of hot air.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

Muslims serving in our military abroad, would be denied reentry into the US.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> The best way to counteract Moslem aggression is to send CHRISTIAN MISSIONARIES to Moslem countries. Anything less is a futile waste of time, money, and lives ----- besides being a lot of hot air.



Christian proselytizing is partly responsible for fucking up the Middle East.  You want to pour more gasoline on the fire?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> ...


The topic is various aspects of immigration, and blacks are native, so that makes you a racist shit-4-brains to lump them in with immigrants, doofus.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Muslims serving in our military abroad, would be denied reentry into the US.


Bullshit, they are not coming in on a visa, dumbass.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Christian proselytizing is partly responsible for fucking up the Middle East.  You want to pour more gasoline on the fire?


When are you idiot libtards going to own the shit-storm that Obama's stupidity has created and stop blaming Christians, Bush, Reagan or God, for Shit's Sake?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



  What a clown.......


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *5 Ways Donald Trump Perfectly Mirrors Hitler's Rise To Power*
> ...



Except that Trump does not want race based laws like you libtards and the Nazis liked, nor is he a socialist like you libtards and the Nazis liked nor does he want to 'save the Earth' like you libtards and the Nazis want to.

Face it, if anyone hree is close to being a Nazi it is the Dhimmicratic Party, no one else.


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


________


Hey Dumb-Ass.  Muslims squatting in the deserts of Arabia and Persia, waiting for the chance to come to America to blow some people up---don't have any rights under the U. S. Constitution.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Deflection, really? Is that all you have?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Congress can set any criteria they wish, the Constitution doesn't apply to foreigners not on US soil.


----------



## Marianne (Dec 7, 2015)

when you can't tell friend from foe it's the best policy.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Bubba? is that you again? I have warned you and Billy Bob to stop messing around with the computer in the mail room! If I find you guys horsing around down there, you are definitely going to be painting yellow stripes on asphalt tomorrow!


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > The best way to counteract Moslem aggression is to send CHRISTIAN MISSIONARIES to Moslem countries. Anything less is a futile waste of time, money, and lives ----- besides being a lot of hot air.
> ...


Actually, calling oneself a CHRITIAN and then behaving as a hedonistic atheistic selfish lout is what messed up the Middle East. Signs which read, "No Dogs or ______ Allowed!" (not at all Christian) is what leads to suspicion and unrest. Do as I say and not as I do is hypocrisy. Frankly, it is the SECULAR "christian" and not the spiritual CHRISTIAN that is trouble maker.


----------



## Indofred (Dec 7, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Perfect



except for the little detail he was remove constitutional rights from Americans.
He says he will deny entry into the States of US citizens returning from abroad on the grounds of their religion.
I believe that's illegal in your country.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


No.  The facts are no one immigrant group has a lock on domestic terror.  Italian anarchist threw bombs in the early 20 th century.  Puerto Rican separatists attacked congress itself.  This current xenophobia is neither new nor wise.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 7, 2015)

*Prominent Muslims React To Trump's Islamophobic Border Plan*

Adolf Trump is appealing to the dumbest among us.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Trump's announcement goes much further than stopping immigration from predominantly Muslim States.  He is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States.  That means not just immigration from Muslim states but a ban on all Muslim entering the US for any reason from anywhere.  That statement would also include American citizens.

Now he will probably modify that statement and then claim he's sticking by what he said, whatever that may be with no indication as to how as president he might do any of this.  In other words, typical Trump.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Prominent Muslims React To Trump's Islamophobic Border Plan*
> 
> Adolf Trump is appealing to the dumbest among us.







And history yet again repeats itself...


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



How many of those groups have active FBI investigations TODAY? There are more than 1000 investigations on Muslims and at least 50 are being monitored 24/7. Name one other group that comes anywhere close to those numbers.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Prominent Muslims React To Trump's Islamophobic Border Plan*
> 
> Adolf Trump is appealing to the dumbest among us.


Again that is exactly what Hitler did.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'm a liberal and I've never seen the ignorant definition you posted.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


You really need to get back on your meds before you shoot up a movie theater.  No one of any consequence was duped by Trump except feeble minded, inbred, conservatives.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Hate to bring you the bad news, but most of Islamic terrorist attacks are now being perpetrated by American Citizens.  Syed Rizwan Farook was born in the US and is an American citizens and Tashfeen Malik, his wife was a permanent resident who had applied for citizenship.  Islamic terrorism in the US is not coming form Muslims squatting in the deserts of Arabia and Persia but American citizens, people we work with and our neighbors.


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


________________

He has announced a policy that America desperately needs right now....a general policy.  You have chosen to think he means keeping out Muslim American citizens...and I believe he meant no such thing.  He is a negotiator...he stakes out his position; knowing he will not get everything he has demanded....in the end.  But he has started the conversation...one that ought to be had...because he has the stones to defy, to ridicule...you Political Correctness Assholes.


Flopper said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


________________

Exact reason there should be no more let in.  Visas become green cards; and green cards become citizenship, and they have children...but will never assimilate.  Mohammed was a stone cold killer, and he has taught it in his religion, and the murder and hate is passed down from generation to generation.  Its a cancer. *Ask Europe.*

Hindus.........fine

Buddhists....fine

Catholics.....fine

Atheists.........fine

Protestants...fine

Muslims.....They need to stay in the desert and concentrate on killing each other...at which they have excelled for 1400 years.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


And we had 900 homegrown ISIS cases being investigated. Thanks to idiots like Trump, who would close mosques and ban entry to the US by Muslims, those numbers are going to keep growing. Everything that Trump says about Muslims just reinforces ISIS claims and makes recruiting so much easier. 
Great job, Trump.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 7, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > How will he figure out who is Muslim?
> ...


Exactly.

Have one of those German Shepherds bite them in the ass. If they scream Allah Akbar they are probably Muslim.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, that's what the regressive propagandist keep saying, we've come to expect nothing less.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Trump supporters...


----------



## Jroc (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Really?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Truly.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


I only know what Trump said.  What he means, I have no idea.

So far no one has said how Muslims might be bared from entering the US.  They don't have arm bans, at least not yet.  Religion is not listed on any passport and only few countries collect religious affiliation.  then there's Federal law that prohibits the government from collection of religious affiliations information and there is this 1st amendment thing.


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


_____________

Yes, everything Sane Americans do, including protect themselves from Lunatics, pisses off Muslims and swells the recruiting ranks of the Lunatic Muslim Division.  That's Obama's favorite bullshit line reserved for you really sick and stupid pussies.

Time to quit tip-toeing around the delicate sensibilities of these Lunatic butchers who will cut you head off for letting your daughter drive a car....Time to shut down all immigration from Muslims States...let them stay in the desert where Allah put them....and kill each other like Muhammad taught them so well how to do.


--


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


How about stop fucking with Muslims, in Muslim lands, because they have that precious oil we need, and come home?


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 7, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Fascists try so hard to distance themselves from Hitler.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 7, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> How are they going to tell who is not a Muslim, who is a Muslim, and who is just pretending not to be a Muslim?


LOL

If the USA bans immigration, and enforces it, then there is no fucking need to discern the religion of the immigrants in the first place.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


So you really think closing mosques so Muslims would have no place to worship and treating them as second class citizens is not going help ISIS recruitment in America?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Yes criminals commit crime. What does that have to do with me stating no one of consequence was dumped by Trump except feeble minded, inbred, conservatives?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Oh, that would help it alright, to increase it five-fold, just what ISIS wants.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Still can't get past the deflection stage I see.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


That's not deflection, Tex, that's history repeating itself because you dumbfucks didn't learn it the first 20 times...


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


___________

You simply ban all immigration from certain countries....everybody knows who those countries are.  They have no constitutional rights until they get here.

Like Roosevelt banned all Germans when he had to deal with Hitler....even though most of the Germans were likely trying to get away from the Nazis. Couldn't take the chance.

Too many Muslims who might be Lunatics...can't take the chance, particularly with a nearly sovereign Caliphate sending Death Squads to America. 

They need to stay in the desert until we get rid of the Caliphate, at least...and that will take a new president who is not a Pussy....one who is committed to doing his duty...that is: *Provide for the Common Defense.*

________


----------



## Jroc (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Weak minded people fall for the open boarders, let them all in crap. Not too smart is it?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Feeble minded people actually believe Trump is going to build a fence along the Mexican border thats going to keep out illegals.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I thought this thread was about Muslim immigration, is it me, or you, who is off topic?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


Got your plans right here, including the ovens...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


This is what happens when stupid people fall for rhetoric like Trumps.

The Law Of Unintended Consequences: Georgia's Immigration Law Backfires

"To forgo a repeat of last year, when labor shortages triggered an estimated $140 million in agricultural losses, as crops rotted in the fields, officials in Georgia are now dispatching prisoners to the state’s farms to help harvest fruit and vegetables.

The labor shortages, which also have affected the hotel and restaurant industries, are a consequence of Georgia’s immigration enforcement law, HB 87, which was passed last year.  As State Rep. Matt Ramsey, one of the bill’s authors, said at the time, “Our goal is … to eliminate incentives for illegal aliens to cross into our state.”


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yep, that's what you regressive propagandist keep saying, guess what, no one is buying.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



that's actually the law, the fence was supposed to have already been built, along with electronic surveillance and quick reaction teams, we could seal the border.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



SO because people have become used to breaking the law we should let them continue to do so....brilliant........if I may use a lib bromide, those are worthless jobs that should go away because they dont pay a living wage.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You guys just dont get it. Dont let the repubs toy with your emotions.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

Indofred said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


Trump doesn't care what the constitution or our laws say.  He's telling people what they want to hear, something no other candidate will say.  If we had thousands of troops dying in a war, he would say what you would hear in every bar the country, "nuke the bastards'.  Most of what Trump says we all feel at times but then our better judgement takes hold, at least for most of us.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


You don't have to buy anything, you have to think, and you are unable to since they scared you so bad you wet your pretty panties...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Why would you advocate for people to continue to break the law?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm advocating for enforcing the law,,,,try to keep up.........


----------



## Jroc (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




94 million Americans not working, get them the hell off the government dole and put them to work. When I worked construction out of high school all the brick layers were black now they are all Mexican. like i said get your head out of your ass


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


The problem with your thinking is that you will be punishing the many for the sins of a few. If you do that, you will turn many of the 7 to 12 Muslims who are mostly US citizens into terrorist which of course is the goal of ISIS.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Deflection didn't work, propaganda didn't work, so now you result to personal attacks, sure signs of a *REGRESSIVE LOSER!  *


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 7, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Fear is what they have invoked in you, Tex.   Fear works, terrorism works, obviously.  If it didn't you'd be standing up for human rights, instead of running for cover like a child.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


We werent talking about enforcing the law. We were talking about how dumb you conservatives are and how Trump utilizes your feeble minds for his benefit. Keep up.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Thats the problem. If you use legal citizens then you have to pay them more money to pick the crops. There is a reason nothing is ever going to get done about illegal immigration until they develop fruit and vegetables that pick themselves. I cant believe you are this naive....but then again you are a conservative.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



More propaganda, more personal attacks, carry on loser.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


There is no propaganda, that is what you feed on, that Muslims are evil, and to be feared....


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


You conservatives run from made up crisis to made up crisis screaming the sky is falling.  Arent you tired from all the idiotic madness inherent in your mind set?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Well I can think of quite a few thousands of Americans that don't think that way anymore, in fact they don't think at all, much like you, but they have an excuse, they're dead. Carry on loser.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

Just when I thought Trump couldn't do 'dumb' any worse....


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


Which countries would you ban?
There are more Muslims in Indonesia than any other country, more than all Middle Eastern countries combined. There're 177 million in India, 148 million in Bangladesh.  There 48 million in Europe.  The world is full Muslims, 1.6 billion.

In 2015, there were 2 Islamic terrorist attacks in the US killing 19 people.
In 2014, there were 5 Islamic terrorist attacks in the US killing 7 people.
In 2013, there were 5 Islamic terrorist attacks in the US killing 10 people.
In 2012, there were 2 Islamic terrorist attacks in the US killing 2 people.
In 2011, there were 2 Islamic terrorist attacks in the US killing 4 people.

*During the last 5 years, there were 42 people murdered by Islamic terrorist in the US and approximately 72,000 murdered by non-terrorist, about half of those being committed by Christians.  Maybe we should keep Christians out of the country, they sure killed a lot more people than Muslims.*


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Right, San Bernardino was a figment of our over active imaginations. Just two adventurous newly weds on a family sport outing.


----------



## MDiver (Dec 8, 2015)

Hell!  End ALL immigration!  Allow no immigrants or refugees.  Oh wait.....perhaps we should do this:
We end all refugee entries, then take in only Non-Muslim Europeans who want to escape the Islamization of their once free secular nations and for every one of those we take in, we forcibly toss out one Muslim.  If we can bring in about six million non-Muslim Europeans and throw out six million Muslims, we will have solved the problem......at least on this soil.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Guns are for protection, so stop bitching...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Falling into complete idiocy to prevent facing the truth is not a good look for you.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> This is seriously wrong!  I can't imagine that most Americans and/or Christians would agree with Trump.  Does it also apply to Christian immigration into the U.S.?  Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?  Our Constitution might have something to say about this.


I can't imagine that anybody could possibly DISagree with Trump.  Hearing Fiorina, Bush, Christie, et al, it's a pure disqualification of them that they would not agree with this obvious necessary screening step.  Allowing Muslims to come into the US, is simply gambling with the lives of the American people.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ... is simply gambling with the lives of the American people.


As if this is suddenly a new thing?  Fucking morons here.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



POOOOOOOOR PMH, has yet to figure out that tools can be used for various reasons. All of them except himself of course, he's like a stock car that can only turn left.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


A hammer is for pounding things.  What's a gun for?  Oh right, killing things...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > This is seriously wrong!  I can't imagine that most Americans and/or Christians would agree with Trump.  Does it also apply to Christian immigration into the U.S.?  Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?  Our Constitution might have something to say about this.
> ...


Trump has played the feeble minded conservatives like a champ with this one calculated stroke of idiocy.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2015)

Is this Trump's swan song?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


They aren't conservatives, they are pitchforks, and just as conscious...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Is this Trumps swan song?


Let's hope so.  It doesn't get more un-American.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > This is seriously wrong!  I can't imagine that most Americans and/or Christians would agree with Trump.  Does it also apply to Christian immigration into the U.S.?  Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?  Our Constitution might have something to say about this.
> ...


Since Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America, maybe should consider keeping them out.

Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's really pathetic how you regressives result to personal attacks when you run out of ideas.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Is this Trump's swan song?


Nope.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Its more pathetic how easily Trumps toys with your emotions. Arent you embarrassed?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Still clueless I see, the hammer can be used to build, or destroy, the hammer doesn't know the difference, just like the gun has no idea if it's being used to justifiably kill. put holes in paper targets or something else. You can't blame the tool for the person using them.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're making assumptions, the thing I like best about Trump is how he gets you regressives all in a twist. It's really entertaining.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Alex Jones has said San Bernardino was an act. He said the same thing about several massacres.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

I find it amusing that for years, when many in the country were yelling to enforce our borders and deport illegal aliens, and more recently after the Paris attack, wanting to turn away refugee's, we were snottily "informed" that immigration was at the Fed's whim.

Now that Trump is saying he wants to do what many wanted and stop bringing them in, we're told it's unconstitutional.

Funny how that works isn't it?

~ 2014 Immigration Policy and Presidential Power

"*Specifically*, *administration officials cite the power of prosecutorial discretion."*

And more recently ~ No, State Governors Can’t Refuse To Accept Syrian Refugees

"The problem for Jindal, Abbott and the other governors opposed to admitting refugees, however, is that there is no lawful means that permits a state government to dictate immigration policy to the president in this way. As the Supreme Court explained in _Hines v. Davidowitz_*, “the supremacy of the national power in the general field of foreign affairs, including power over immigration, naturalization and deportation, is made clear by the Constitution*.” States do not get to overrule the federal government on matters such as this one."


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wouldn't know, I don't listen to the guy.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear America, 

I thought you were at an all time low when you elected George W. Bush... twice. I didn't think you could get any lower. Then you actually allowed some one like Sarah Palin to run for Vice President. Well one again you have lowered my expectations. At first I thought this Trump fellow was some kind of a joke. I thought people were going to say, we fooled those liberals, did they actually believe we would allow such a character like Trump to actually run for President. Reading through these forums I really hoped that this place was infested with trolls. There can't be this much people supporting such racism and bigotry. The rest of the world is going to leave you behind.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I'm making observations not assumptions. Trump gets me all in a twist laughing at how he leads you clowns around by your emotions.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



why would it? Are we killing thousands of people?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> Dear America,
> 
> I thought you were at an all time low when you elected George W. Bush... twice. I didn't think you could get any lower. Then you actually allowed some one like Sarah Palin to run for Vice President. Well one again you have lowered my expectations. At first I thought this Trump fellow was some kind of a joke. I thought people were going to say, we fooled those liberals, did they actually believe we would allow such a character like Trump to actually run for President. Reading through these forums I really hoped that this place was infested with trolls. There can't be this much people supporting such racism and bigotry. The rest of the world is going to leave you behind.



its called common sense, lib. If a certain type of people and religion are doing ALL the terrorism in YOUR FREE DEMOCRATIC country and you have to stop it or else you will not have a country then FFS of course its expected and smart and reasonable to stop them from coming in.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There ya go again, just can't check those assumptions at the door, can ya?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Dear America,
> ...


But it is not a certain type of people doing the mass shootings in the US. In fact they are in the minority. But that does not matter to Trump supporters because racism and bigotry rely on fear and misinformation.

Mass Shootings in 2015 - Mass Shooting Tracker


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 8, 2015)

If you dont open your hearts and borders to jihadists your a "nazi".......

Perhaps the pussified leftist drama queens should wait until we incinerate a few million of the vermin first before making such shallow remarks.....

Incinerating the middle east..... Long overdue


----------



## Meathead (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> But it is not a certain type of people doing the mass shootings in the US. In fact they are in the minority. But that does not matter to Trump supporters because racism and bigotry rely on fear and misinformation.
> 
> Mass Shootings in 2015 - Mass Shooting Tracker


We all know about thugs and don't mind too much as long as they target each other. These Muslims are not killing each other in America, they're killing people who have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


We don't need anymore people in the country right now so why not curb immigration?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The truth of the matter is while I would love to see this happen across the board, Trump would have been smart to not call for this kind of ban.
> ...


 That would be nice, I just don't see any way of it flying though.
If Trump would have called for a temporary end to Muslim immigration from hotbed countries, I think he would have a majority of Americans supporting that.
The way it is now, he's going to get a huge pushback, and he will be villified as a racist.

I don't disagree with what you're saying, I just don't see enough Americans getting on board.


----------



## Politico (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.


Uneducated on the Right lol!!!!


----------



## Claudette (Dec 8, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Perfect



I agree. Bout damned time someone said it and its what we need to do.

Stop letting Muslims into the US and get rid of the Syrian refugees. The unvetted refugees.

Most Americans don't want them here but our fearless leader is ignoring what most Americans want.

His first mission is the protection of the US and its citizens. Seems he never got the memo. Idiot that he is.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'll show some respect for Trump when he tells us what his birther investigators found out about Obama's birth certificate.



Speaking of Pond Scum..

Trump has shown his Nazi colors.  And the Far RW is gobbling it up like candy.  It is embarrassing that we have someone running for the top post in the land that is an unapologetic Fascist and Racist.  The world is laughing at Trump.

But perhaps even worse, he has placed an even bigger target on the US, both at home and abroad.  He is stoking the Islamic anger that is in the world.  WHAT A FRIGIN IDIOT!

*AND THE GOP IS STUCK WITH HIM!*


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Discrimination against ANY religious sect is not liberal.  It is unconstitution, Fascist, and illegal.  But that has never stopped Donald in the past.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...


Trump keeps coming up with these really good ideas.

No wonder he keeps leading in the polls.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


God forbid we actually do something to halt the progress of Islamic murderers attacking us everywhere in the US.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 56458
> ...


And what happened?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with religion.  Islamists have a political agenda to destroy the US and other Western countries.  To take them over and replace it with an Islamic Caliphate.  The Alien and Sedition Acts allows us to take action against enemeies of the US.

We could care less about the false god they pray to, it's their willingness to kill Americans that does it.  But progressive turds don't care, they share the common goal with Islamists to destroy White Christian America, which is why they side with barbaric Islamists that make slaves out of women and anyone that isn't Muslim.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.
> ...


And do you think you should have?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


What, like islamists?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump keeps coming up with these really good ideas.
> 
> No wonder he keeps leading in the polls.



Trumps ideas are good if  you're a racist, dumbass, misogynistic arsehole...

oh, wait....


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Trump is the greatest fear monger artist that I have ever seen.  It is just unbelievable!


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

Tilly said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



With a name like Lakota, I'm guessing his people were in the US a lot longer before your people arrived....


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm literally amazed at the double-standards the left receives.

Some cracker kills 9 blacks in a church and every store has to remove the Confederate flag from their shelves. Trucks with a Confedrate flag are stopped and accused of hate-crimes.

But several Muslims murder a couple of hundred in Paris and 14 more in San Bernadino....and we are told by the President that we'd better not act like BlackLivesMatters or rioters in Baltimore and Ferguson, and God help you if you say anything bad about these people. The ISIS Trail of Death


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Really?  We have had much more gun violence from RW crazies.  How about we deport some of those....NO!  deport all of those!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope.....Obama's better.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

Claudette said:


> I agree. Bout damned time someone said it and its what we need to do.
> 
> Stop letting Muslims into the US and get rid of the Syrian refugees. The unvetted refugees.
> 
> ...



Let's line 'em up and shoot 'em Cletus! Dats da way to treat dem damn Moozlims....

Fucking moron...


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I think it's better to lock them up if they're still alive.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Bout damned time someone said it and its what we need to do.
> ...



Nope. Your the fucking clueless moron. Who is trying to kill Americans sparky??

Muslims that who. Your a clueless fool.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Sure. Lets deport all the weapons and leave the tools, the guns,  for law abiding citizens.

Your smarter than you know and clueless as well. Idiot.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Nope. Your the fucking clueless moron. Who is trying to kill Americans sparky??
> 
> Muslims that who. Your a clueless fool.



Americans seem to be a doing a good job of killing themselves. Your homicide rate was and is the worst in the western world long before this week's incident.

I wonder if Trump will be calling for the halt in immigration of white adult males? They are by far the most likely to be a perpetrator in a mass shooting.

I love how Trump goes for the lowest common denominator and all the dumb arse, thick-as-pig-shit white trash follow along like the good little sheeple they are. After all, the white trash are trash because they're uneducated, poor, ignorant hicks. And what better way to feel better about their pathetic lives than finding another ethincity/gender/religion/race to pick on to make themselves feel better. Well guess what, you may feel better by going after people who you think are lower than you on the food chain, but at the end of the day you're still, uneducated, poor, ignorant white trash.

And if you're not, you're sure doing a great impersonation of being one...


----------



## Claudette (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Your the fucking clueless moron. Who is trying to kill Americans sparky??
> ...



Seems you think anyone who supports Trump is white trash, uneducated and they like Trump just to feel better about themselves.

Kinda funny that those polled like what he talking about because they are subjects people are interested in.

You asshole are an elitist who thinks he's better than everyone else. Your post proves what a clueless idiot you truly are.

You can kiss the sunny side of my ass and I'm not even a Trump supporter asshole.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Seems you think anyone who supports Trump is white trash, uneducated and they like Trump just to feel better about themselves.
> 
> Kinda funny that those polled like what he talking about because they are subjects people are interested in.
> 
> ...



Yep, I do think that. Anybody with even an iota of critical thinking would know that Trump is nothing but an opportunistic has-been with a funny haircut and is dumb as a post.

If you mean I'm an elitist in that I think I'm better than anybody else you would be wrong. If I am better than any conservative neocon whackjob, then you would be right. That would include ANY Trump supporter. Anybody who would vote for that moron is a fucking idiot. Mind you, people did vote for Bush TWICE. So there are a lot of idiots out there, thus my call for an IQ test before you can vote. I'm 100 percent confident that if IQ tests were put in place before people could vote Bush would never have won, nor would Trump be polling as well as he is....


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Trump illustrates the backlash against the establishment which supports mindless political-correctness. 
The left's top candidate is a criminal....and our current president is a terrorist sympathizer.....so people are scared that it's only gonna get worse. Something.....anything has to be done. Trump taps into that.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you think anyone who supports Trump is white trash, uneducated and they like Trump just to feel better about themselves.
> ...




Anybody with a high IQ and no common sense is more of an idiot.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...





Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


Why would you do that? 

Christians migrating here are no more trouble than the average person.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you think anyone who supports Trump is white trash, uneducated and they like Trump just to feel better about themselves.
> ...



Democrats are nothing but opportunists.

The problem with them is they are constantly creating problems so they can take advantage of them.

Obama and scores of Democrats are begging for these refugees to move into their states. This will create more terrorism and violence down the road. 
The ISIS Trail of Death
Obama releasing tens of thousands of criminals into the society can only result in one thing......more crime.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you think anyone who supports Trump is white trash, uneducated and they like Trump just to feel better about themselves.
> ...



Your also full of shit. Loads of it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I remember meeting those types in the military. 
Highly intelligent and totally stupid when it came to functioning in a military unit or coping with real life. 
Perhaps this borders on Autism.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump illustrates the backlash against the establishment which supports mindless political-correctness.
> The left's top candidate is a criminal....and our current president is a terrorist sympathizer.....so people are scared that it's only gonna get worse. Something.....anything has to be done. Trump taps into that.



Your first part is a very good point, which comes back to my 'lowest common denominator' point. It's easy to be a populist and tell people what they want to hear. Anybody can do that, but only an idiot would swallow that bile. And with the way Trump is polling at the moment there are lots of idiots out there.

Pity about rest of your post. If Hillary is a criminal then Dumbya should be locked up and the key thrown away. Ditto Rumsfeld, Cheney and all the other neocon whackos.

As for Obama being a terrorist sympathiser, now you're just being silly. Whooshh...that was your credibility flying out the window.

Trump taps into the white, male trash.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




My Ex was like that.
Very High IQ, huge amount of book learning, but no common sense what so ever.
He could not deal with real life either. He wanted to stay in the University world.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Anybody with a high IQ and no common sense is more of an idiot.



No, they're not. Dumb arse idiots say crap like that to make themselves feel better about their lack of intellect.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *5 Ways Donald Trump Perfectly Mirrors Hitler's Rise To Power*
> ...


Mein Kampf is a permanent fixture on the best sellers lists for a great many Islamic countries.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Democrats are nothing but opportunists.
> 
> The problem with them is they are constantly creating problems so they can take advantage of them.
> 
> ...



All politicians are opportunists Mud. You know that.

Problems? You mean like sacrificing almost 7000 US lives in the ME? That kind of problem?

Do you even believe half the shit you type? 10s of 1000s? Really....


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump illustrates the backlash against the establishment which supports mindless political-correctness.
> ...


Yup.....don't trash Obama.....regardless how he acts.

Gotcha.


Any possible crimes Bush is guilty of doesn't excuse Hillary from committing even more.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats are nothing but opportunists.
> ...


Shall we compare KIAs between Obama and Bush now?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> Yup.....don't trash Obama.....regardless how he acts.
> 
> Gotcha.
> ...



I think Obama has been an OK president at best. Nothing outstanding. That's what you get when the bar was set so low with the guy the preceded him. If you want the best, then don't set your sights so low.

You righties get so caught up in Gotcha moments you forget the big picture. Hillary is no more a criminal than Ronald McDonald. But you guys are so full of hatred it clouds your judgement and therefore your credibility. 

Benghazi? The ONLY people responsible for that were the people who committed the atrocity. It's like blaming Bush for 9-11. Could or should he have done better on his watch? I think so. But at the end of the day, he didnt commit the acts....


----------



## Indofred (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> If we had thousands of troops dying in a war, he would say what you would hear in every bar the country, "nuke the bastards'.



Iraq?
Thousands of your invading army have died over there, just as your bastard soldiers died in Vietnam when you invaded that country.
They deserved to die.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Shall we compare KIAs between Obama and Bush now?



No. They're all on Bush's watch. He started it. They're all his responsibility. 

Let me put it in simple terms. If you punch a guy in the face for no reason, and he hits you back? He didn't start it. YOU did. Stop being a typical conservative, and take responsibility for your own actions....


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I just saw a brief clip on the BBC, and the end of his sentence was ' ...until our representatives work out what the hell is happening...' .indicating it's a measure to be taken until vetting and so on is sorted out?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Duhhh.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm literally amazed at the double-standards the left receives.
> 
> Some cracker kills 9 blacks in a church and every store has to remove the Confederate flag from their shelves. Trucks with a Confedrate flag are stopped and accused of hate-crimes.
> 
> But several Muslims murder a couple of hundred in Paris and 14 more in San Bernadino....and we are told by the President that we'd better not act like BlackLivesMatters or rioters in Baltimore and Ferguson, and God help you if you say anything bad about these people. The ISIS Trail of Death


Or even 'edge toward' saying anything bad ......


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody with a high IQ and no common sense is more of an idiot.
> ...



Seems you are the one of those idiots.
You need both.
Trump has both.
Is it more important to have common sense than knowledge?

65% yes   35% No
Read the 3rd one down in the yes column for 2 examples.


----------



## The Breeze (Dec 8, 2015)

A wall?

Delay certain immigrants for a few weeks until the real men of genius in Congress can assure they're clean?

Blame criminals for crimes instead of law abiding citizens?

PREPOSTEROUS!


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Trump has neither. I have yet to meet anybody with a high IQ and no common sense. Those with only the latter claim they know those with the former and none of the latter, but I call BS. They say that to make themselves feel better.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Tilly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Yes they all drop that last part that was said.
How about what we are doing now?
It's not helping to protect all Americans.
This woman got in on a marriage visa. Gave false address and that was not caught.
Got more than 10,000.00 deposited in bank and bank did not notify the authorities like they are suppose to do.
Neighbors were afraid to report what was happening in the garage.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


Are "Christians" coming to the country committing mass murder in the name of their religion? NO. The hilarious thing is YOU would be the fucking FIRST people the muslims would exterminate if they ever took control of the country.
You're so fucking stupid you think there are 'peace-loving' muslims. There is no such person. Not if they believe in what the koran teaches.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

Zander said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > He speaks for the vast majority of the GOP.
> ...



He barely has 1/3 of republican voters. He in no way speaks for " the vast majority of the country". And you call others retarded.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.


I hope he is elected the next President.
I wonder who the President of Mexico, the leaders in China, Russia, Iran, Syria etc hope gets elected instead of Trump?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> I'm listening to Trump's live South Carolina speech.  Hitler must have sounded very similar when he was talking about Jews.



It was disturbing. I turned it off.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


If Trump becomes the nominee there will be an historic turn-out of REPs supporting him.
No REP is ever going to vote in another Clinton.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



The Bill of Rights doesn't protect foreigners living in their own countries, moron.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




None of the Politicians on either side have much common sense.
Many of them are corrupt.
So you saying that the College that Trump graduated from is not an education?
You think that only those that graduated from Ivy league schools should be President?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> How will he figure out who is Muslim?


Offer each one a hot dog?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


 

There are a lot of people who say they will vote for him from the right, left and middle.
Many are saying that they have never voted before and will this time if he gets the nomination.
Many have said they have not voted for a long time and will this time if he gets it.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > LogikAndReazon said:
> ...


No need. The indians are busy committing self-genocide. Give it another decade and they'll be a paragraph in a history book.
 How many indians would there be in the country if they weren't using abortion as birth control? Maybe then they would have been a bit relevant in deciding which politicians were elected to better help them.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> With all of Trump's fearmongering - he must have a *AAA+++* rating from the NRA and gun manufacturers.


I'm sure he does. That makes him the perfect candidate.
 Do you call someone with a gun on your reservation when you all need protection from a drunk neighbor?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



White supremecists.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





Jroc said:


> Weak minded people fall for the open boarders, let them all in crap. Not too smart is it?



I agree. Your sentence composition is awful.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


The guns used by the shooters were purchased four years ago by a neighbor. Legally.
There are enough weapons of war hidden throughout Dearborn today to arm the terrorists  for years.
DHS/NCS/CIA/FBI knows where some of the weapons are but can't confiscate them because no terrorist act has yet been committed.
Another terrorist attack like or worse than the last one and there will be a religious war in the country.
Every 'peace-loving' muslim living in every muslim community in the country KNOWS who are the radical jihadists among them.
These 'peace-loving muslims are more than happy to sit back and watch the terrorists mass murder in the name of Islam. You all can bet there were hundreds of thousands of 'peace-loving' muslims walking around behind their living room curtains wearing big smiles when they turned on their flat screens.


----------



## williepete (Dec 8, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> What trump is advocating for is *a violation of the constitution.*
> 
> He's further showing how much he and those who agree with them hate our constitution.
> 
> I'm so sick of these people.



Citizenship is referenced in two places in the Constitution; Article 1, Section 8 and the 14th Amendment.

Article 1, Section 8 authorized Congress "To establish a uniform rule of naturalization".
Article I

The 14th Amendment concerns "All persons born or naturalized in the United States".
14th Amendment

How is a recommendation concerning foreign nationals who are not naturalized citizens a violation of the Constitution?

In the 1920's, legislation was passed to reduce the influx of immigrants into the U.S. Was that a violation of the Constitution? If so, why weren't those acts struck down by the Supreme Court?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> ...



2 million Muslims have come to the US since 9/11.  How many have been proven to be more trouble than the average person?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


The Constitution relates to what is happening in the US. It doesn't have anything to do with what is happening outside the US.
 Immigration policy has changed and evolved for decades and will continue to do so. 
If Congress and the Senate pass a bill to preclude anyone from entering the US who has green eyes that is the Immigration law that is to be enforced.
I predict the GOP will retain the House and take control of the Senate along with having a GOP President. 
THEN watch what will be passed visa vi immigration.
 Note I didn't use the words 'illegal immigration".
That's because there will be no such thing any longer.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dana7360 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> ...




No it isn't.
Throughout our history we have temporarily banned certain immigration in order to protect American's.
This is what Trump proposing.
A temporary ban until we have complete information as to how to handle the problem best.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Just the opposite I believe. It would be the lowest republican turn out ever or a record number of write-ins. Trump will never get the nomination. He will go third party and screw repubs.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


That's true. This "vast majority" is going to vote in historic numbers should Trump become the nominee.
Never in US history has there been a worse President than Obama.
You just have to consider who Obama's 'block voter base' was to understand how this phony poser Socialist coward got elected.
I wouldn't trust any of his 'base' to look after my fucking garbage cans.
 Anyway. Now that the negroes don't have one of their own running they'll do what they did in the mid-terms: Sit on their shady porch with a 'Biggie' on election day.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 8, 2015)

*"Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S."*

Great! And then we need to get rid of the ones that are already here.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


You really believe the REPs will not vote in historic numbers to prevent another Clinton from stealing the sterling flatware from the White house kitchen?
 Trump made a promise not to go third party. I believe him. We'll see.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




I think that the Repubs need to be screwed as well as the Dems.
They both need a shake up.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


You are a delusional fool.
'Peace-loving' muslims are NOT ratting on their terrorist neighbors. Why? Because they do not wish to get themselves and their extended families murdered. They wish to be able to go to prayers in the local mosque without being shunned and threatened and worse.
You have no clue pal. No clue.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

9thIDdoc said:


> *"Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S."*
> 
> Great! And then we need to get rid of the ones that are already here.




What about the Muslims who have been here since the beginning of our country?
You can't do that.
New immigration, temporally yes, American Citizens no.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Adolf Trump has the neo-Nazis all excited.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> The best way to counteract Moslem aggression is to send CHRISTIAN MISSIONARIES to Moslem countries. Anything less is a futile waste of time, money, and lives ----- besides being a lot of hot air.


I don't think too many Christian missionaries are excited at the prospect of getting head cut off in live streaming TV.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Adolf Trump has the neo-Nazis all excited.




Wilson did the same.
In 1917, under the Wilson administration, Congress passed the first comprehensive immigration act which included a *literacy test requirement*. In 1924 the National Origins Act was passed putting a quota system on the number of immigrants who entered the United States. The law effectively stopped anymore large flows of European immigration.
Was that anti European done by a progressive Dem?


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 8, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I couldn't say but recent events related directly to the Obama administrations failed Middle ( Arab Muslim) East foreign policy suggest that a cooling off period for those not already slated for arrival might be a prudent move on their part.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Yes there are thousands of radicalized muslim wannabe terrorists in the US.
That's a given.
First close the fucking door on any muslims entering the country. Yes this will likely cause some of the homegrown rag heads to attempt to commit terror attacks. Do whatever it takes to prevent the attacks.
If any rag head muslim is proven to be attempting to commit a terror attack arrest them and round up their families and deport the lot of them to some muslim country. I'm sure Merkel could find some room for them. We might as well refer to Germany as a muslim country now.
Revoke any US citizenship. In time the garbage would be removed.
If this plan was implemented half the population of Dearborn would be immediately deported. The other half would follow.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Will history repeat itself?  Trump keeps Hitler's writings beside his bed.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


So your solution is to keep the mosques open so people can be radicalized by the imams. Every imam in the US is a radical Islamofacist. Yes. Everyone of them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Adolf Trump has the neo-Nazis all excited.


Neonazis hate Trump for working in the financial industry with Jews peacably for decades. They consider him to be a Jew lover.

Again, you demonstrate what an ignoramus you are.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> So your solution is to keep the mosques open so people can be radicalized by the imams. Every imam in the US is a radical Islamofacist. Yes. Everyone of them.


And our government will continue to cover that up as well.

Homeland Security Chair: Obama Covering Up Evidence ISIS Is Targeting Refugee Plan [VIDEO]

Why is the Obama regime trying to kill us?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


But you claim these millions of 'peace-loving' muslims would turn into terrorists if we go after the muslims who are already terrorists. Why would millions of 'peace-loving' muslims who CLAIM they don't support ISIS want to change from their 'peace-loving' natures which they CLAIM is the foundation of Islam to then behave like the terrorists in ISIS do.
It makes no sense.
It's illogical.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Adolf Trump has the neo-Nazis all excited.
> ...


She's riding the 'cotton pinto' again. She can't help herself from putting up nonsense. 
As an aside many women who have used abortion as birth control develop severe psychosis based on innate feelings of guilt.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You are a liar.
List of Islamic Terror Attacks in America


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > *"Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S."*
> ...



IMO a person can be Islamic or American but not both. America should be reserved for Americans and those who honestly intend to become part of American culture.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Is this Trump's swan song?


More like a victory song!


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 8, 2015)

Its planned parenthood clinics we really need to worry about.....
Lol


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I find it amusing that for years, when many in the country were yelling to enforce our borders and deport illegal aliens, and more recently after the Paris attack, wanting to turn away refugee's, we were snottily "informed" that immigration was at the Fed's whim.
> 
> Now that Trump is saying he wants to do what many wanted and stop bringing them in, we're told it's unconstitutional.
> 
> ...


States are able to enact/enforce state laws pertaining to who qualifies for financial aid, housing, healthcare etc. A state can make it impossible for immigrants to live in the state if they have no resources.
 Bobby just needs to give free bus tickets to immigrants to get to California. SF specifically.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> Dear America,
> 
> I thought you were at an all time low when you elected George W. Bush... twice. I didn't think you could get any lower. Then you actually allowed some one like Sarah Palin to run for Vice President. Well one again you have lowered my expectations. At first I thought this Trump fellow was some kind of a joke. I thought people were going to say, we fooled those liberals, did they actually believe we would allow such a character like Trump to actually run for President. Reading through these forums I really hoped that this place was infested with trolls. There can't be this much people supporting such racism and bigotry. The rest of the world is going to leave you behind.


Go ahead then. We'll catch up later when we've solved the problems created by Obama's refusal to secure the borders. Write us from Yeman asshole.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


He is a she asshole.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


why?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Your the fucking clueless moron. Who is trying to kill Americans sparky??
> ...


At the end of the day it's the White trash taxpayers who are driving the Beemers, eating in the best restaurants, travelling, wearing the best clothes.
Your 'type'? Not so much. Must suck to be such a loser.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to cut off all immigration 100% if we want.  Nobody has the right to come here.
> ...


ok, so what's the problem you have?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?


did he say that?  come on man ain't you got any brain cells functioning?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.
> ...


well what trump has said repeatedly if you don't have a good job it's because the job left the shore.  He will get those jobs back in country.  You should do a better job on your trump rewrites.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Its not my problem. Its your problem. You are the one that wants something done but lack the power to get it accomplished.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's not my problem I'm all for it.  So it's you that has a problem with that correct?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The negroes block voted for someone who had the same skin color as they did. That and he promised them "free shit". The 'bar' was laying on the fucking ground for Obama to step over.
He is the worst President the country has ever had.
The good news is there will never be another negro US President.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thats what I said. Youre all for it but lack the power to actually make it happen. As far as I know Muslims are still allowed to immigrate.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we compare KIAs between Obama and Bush now?
> ...


Why are you bringing up what Trayvon did to Zimmerman?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Why does Trump admire Hitler?

Donald Trump's ex-wife once said Trump kept a book of Hitler's speeches by his bed

Donald Trump's Favorite Speechwriter? You Guessed It. Hitler.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Isn't ISIS Jihadist just another way of saying undocumented Democrat?


Trump is dog shit,    after hearing him or one of his followers speak I always feel the need to scrape my shoes off on the curb.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't ISIS Jihadist just another way of saying undocumented Democrat?
> ...


I love the guy.  he is saying exactly what I want a candidate to say.  Finally in my life time someone that has a rational thought and not PC politics.  you don't like it don't vote for him, isn't that why we vote?  So you don't want the jobs back that went over seas and to Mexico?  You know they won't under any other candidate right?  The rest will all buckle to the GOP or Democrats in Washington.  Everyone of them.  Me I want them back.  I want the border secured, you don't?  Anyone you interested in talking about that?  come on dude, don't rant and rave unless you have an alternative person.  Carson is close BTW to what i like.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.


Being a birther disqualifies him from serious consideration for any public office.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.



How about Hillary and Obama who did the same thing?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 8, 2015)

Inbredfred said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If we had thousands of troops dying in a war, he would say what you would hear in every bar the country, "nuke the bastards'.
> ...



DING ! DING ! DING ! LIBERAL ALERT, LIBERAL ALERT !


----------



## theHawk (Dec 8, 2015)

Liberals are in total meltdown today.  

They are screaming about taking away constitutional rights from non-citizens that aren't even here yet.  Yet these same people lobby to take away an actual constitutional right, the second amendment, from citizens.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.
> ...


those were on the left and that's ok.  You haven't figured that out yet?

Edit:  A libturd hates the right.  i give two shits about a libturd, I know who they are and what they are.  But I don't wish to squash their right to feel that way.  The reverse is not true.  Just for the environmental issues would be one area they want those on the right locked up or executed.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.


Begs the question:  What motivates birther conspiracy theorists more......stupidity or dishonesty?  Are they completely brainless or simply disingenuous? There is no third choice.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.
> ...


and, more aware than anyone that is a libturd.


----------



## liarintheWH (Dec 8, 2015)

OMG the sky is falling!!!!!!!

Trump is Hitler!!!!!!!

Panic!!!!!!!!!!

Sound familure libs?

Fucking hypocritical piles of shit.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

liarintheWH said:


> OMG the sky is falling!!!!!!!
> 
> Trump is Hitler!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It certainly does sound familiar.      Birthers and other right wing dummies have been saying exactly that for the past seven years.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we compare KIAs between Obama and Bush now?
> ...



Nope, it was the Democrats  idea to leave the dirty war in Iraq, and expand the clean war in Afghanistan and Libya.

Now we have ISIS, a worldwide Syrian refugee crisis, and hundreds of Westerners 
being needlessly murdered by Islamic radicals.

The blood is on your hands because you support Obama.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I think the blood is on your hands for supporting the war in Iraq to begin with.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

without make up and with make up


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> without make up and with make up


good looking.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


yeah let's forget about 9/11 yep that is consistent for you.


----------



## liarintheWH (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> without make up and with make up



And a swiiiiiing and a miss.

All libs are funny but this was pathetic.

Try harder fag.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 8, 2015)

Inbredfred said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If we had thousands of troops dying in a war, he would say what you would hear in every bar the country, "nuke the bastards'.
> ...



You know, this post is so vile, I doubt even the OP would agree with it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

liarintheWH said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > without make up and with make up
> ...


Fuck you bro .. work on the snark shit bird


----------



## Jroc (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




those are your people Jew hater

[QUOTE="PaintMyHouse, ] There were plenty of Jews who sucked Nazi cock, and ended up in Israel, which is why the place was made up of scum. The nice Jews died in the camps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> without make up and with make up



Before and After shots.






        http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > without make up and with make up
> ...


You must be a gay male to believe that.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What does 9/11 have to do with Iraq other than Bush dropped the ball?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > without make up and with make up
> ...


I wonder why the illiterate cons can't see past the grandstanding?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Precisely!  Trump is a flamethrower.  He seem to be unaware of the intelligence coming from responsible Muslims concerning radical preaching in some mosques.  Trump would alienate each and every American Muslim.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 8, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Well, that's a good standard to go by! The FBI investigate JFK and Robert Kennedy, too!


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


...says the poster who says that all humans should be killed...

Fucking nutso. See a psychiatrist.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 8, 2015)

The _argumentum ad Hitlerum_ has always been the first refuge of the moral and political ignoramus: "You don't approve of [welfare, sodomy, dope-smoking, Federal student loans, or whatever else a right to which the speaker considers the most precious]? You're a f***ing Nazi!" It rarely gets more sophisticated than that. "

Feser


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Did Hillary support the Iraq war???????????????????????
Is there "blood" on her hands??????????????


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Does John Kerry have blood on his hands?
Hillary, Kerry, Gore (Thank fucking CHRIST HE DIDN'T become President!!!!!) Powell all saw the exact same NI information as Bush.
The entire JC's Dems and Reps saw the same intelligence.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Lest we all forget.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


LOL, dude you have issues.  And you validate again, your hate.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> As if this is suddenly a new thing?  Fucking morons here.


I didn't say it was new.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I'm not voting for Hilary dumbfuck.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> A hammer is for pounding things.  What's a gun for?  Oh right, killing things...


Like Muslim jihadist attackers.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



The establishment doesn't want Trump in any way. I bet they will not let him get the nomination and he will go third party. The establishment will force this and lose the election before they let him in.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Trump has played the feeble minded conservatives like a champ with this one calculated stroke of idiocy.


To call defending the American people "idiocy" is in itself the supreme IDIOCY.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Youre the one getting moist over Trump. That points to you having issues.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


says the bigot.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has played the feeble minded conservatives like a champ with this one calculated stroke of idiocy.
> ...


Then you should stop being an idiot then. They have classes for that.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Is this Trump's swan song?


WISHING out loud ? This thread isn't for that purpose.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Says the gay cave chimp.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



I don't entirely disagree.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lest we all forget.


OFF TOPIC ? might we say ?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you aced them I see.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lest we all forget.
> ...


they are all off topic.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Yes I ace pretty much ace any class I participate in.  Its called school.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Then you should stop being an idiot then. They have classes for that.


What a coincidence.  I was thinking exactly that about you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Then you should stop being an idiot then. They have classes for that.
> ...



Did it work?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...



No, that is not suggested in any way. Just the opposite.
What is suggested is that the process we have in place is effective.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 8, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



What did you fail to understand about the term "TODAY"?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Says the gay cave chimp.


Joe Ferrone is looking for you, ape boy.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you flunked at grammar.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Says the gay cave chimp.
> ...


Who is Joe Ferrone? Is that your boyfriend?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

*There's A Chance Donald Trump Would Have Supported Japanese Internment*

What will Trump propose next - Muslim internment camps?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Stop projecting your failures on me. I wont accept them.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Let's hope so.  It doesn't get more un-American.


Defending ourselves ?_ "Un-American"_ ?  Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's amazing how well the thread cleans up if you just put that guy on your ignore list.   I did that months ago, he apparently still doesn't understand.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope so.  It doesn't get more un-American.
> ...



Which doctor would you prefer - Dr. Josef Mengele?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Its more pathetic how easily Trumps toys with your emotions. Arent you embarrassed?


There could be some emotions attached to the San Bernardino massacre.  The Fort Hood Massacre,  The Beltway sniper shootings. LAX. 9-11.  Nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

*Lindsey Graham lashes out: Want to make America great again? ‘Tell Donald Trump to go to hell’*


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Who is Joe Ferrone? Is that your boyfriend?


Don't you remember ? He's the one who made you scream and cry.

This was YOU >>


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Lindsey Graham lashes out: Want to make America great again? ‘Tell Donald Trump to go to hell’*



The establishment hates Trump with a passion. I believe they would rather lose than let him have the nomination.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *There's A Chance Donald Trump Would Have Supported Japanese Internment*
> 
> What will Trump propose next - Muslim internment camps?


Sounds like it might be a good idea.  Until we can get them deported.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

*It Is Time for Responsible Republicans to Say They Won't Back a Trump-led GOP*
*It is not enough to criticize Trump. His rivals and party leaders must make it clear that he does not, and will not, have their backing.*
John Nichols


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

*"Religious freedom has been a very important part of our history and where we came from."*

*Dick Cheney: Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan 'Goes Against Everything We Stand For'*

It's really bad when DICK Cheney thinks Trump has gone too far.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope so.  It doesn't get more un-American.
> ...


Concentration camps aren't defending yourselves, they are un-American.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

*I can hear the air hissing from her ears..........*



Elisabeth Hasselbeck blames Obama for Trump’s Muslim ban:


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Adolf Trump is hell on Mexicans and Muslims!  Who's next?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I can hear the air hissing from her ears..........*
> 
> 
> 
> Elisabeth Hasselbeck blames Obama for Trump’s Muslim ban:



She's too stupid to even have a driver's license.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope so.  It doesn't get more un-American.
> ...


Please don't call da doctor...


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Which doctor would you prefer - Dr. Josef Mengele?


Which president would you prefer ?  Franklin D Roosevelt ?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And as a country - we still regret that.  Have we not evolved - even a little bit...?  America offered a formal apology and offered compensation.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


ahh, a libturd baby do you need a tissue?


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I can hear the air hissing from her ears..........*
> 
> 
> 
> Elisabeth Hasselbeck blames Obama for Trump’s Muslim ban:


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

* RNC Chair: 'I Don't Agree' With Trump's Proposed Muslim Ban *


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


perhaps you do, but prove the country does.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

* WH Spox: Trump’s Muslim Ban ‘Disqualifies Him’ From Presidency *


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I can hear the air hissing from her ears..........*
> 
> 
> 
> Elisabeth Hasselbeck blames Obama for Trump’s Muslim ban:



Elisabeth Hasselbeck is 100% correct.  YOU are the airhead here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

* Philly Paper Cover Depicts Trump As The New Hitler (PHOTO) *


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


who said anything about concentration camps?  you must be.  shame on you libturds for  wanting those.  Why else mention it, we didn't?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



America offered a formal apology and compensation.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * WH Spox: Trump’s Muslim Ban ‘Disqualifies Him’ From Presidency *



The White House and everyone in it, has been disqualified from the presidency for 7 years now.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

*Heil Trump!*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *There's A Chance Donald Trump Would Have Supported Japanese Internment*
> 
> What will Trump propose next - Muslim internment camps?


Great idea.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> America offered a formal apology and compensation.



Neither of which answers the question of what might have happened if this internment had not taken place.  That might be a forever unanswered question.

But we DO have the answer to what might happen if all Mslims were not interned or deported - becasue they've already happened.  The answer is 9-11, LAX, Beltway sniper, Fort Hood, Chattanooga, San Bernardino, etc.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

* Is Donald Trump's Muslim Ban A Reaction To Ted Cruz Surging In Iowa? *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

* Florida Mayor Bars Trump From Town For Muslim Remarks *


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Until you can deport them you've got to concentrate them.  Here, I have the plans for you...


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Heil Trump!*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

*"I didn't know Donald Trump was fluent in Nazi."*


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * WH Spox: Trump’s Muslim Ban ‘Disqualifies Him’ From Presidency *


yeah go with that one.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


you keep posting up your strategy and flags.  you should stop or you will loose your ability to compete.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


who?  Who offered it, I didn't.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> you keep posting up your strategy and flags.  you should stop or you will loose your ability to compete.


and if you don't stop it you are "gonna go blind"


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you keep posting up your strategy and flags.  you should stop or you will loose your ability to compete.
> ...


I am?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you probly need glasses already....


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Does anyone wonder why neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups are supporting Adolf Trump?

*This Neo-Nazi Response To Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan Says It All*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Does anyone wonder why neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups are supporting Adolf Trump?
> 
> *This Neo-Nazi Response To Donald Trump's Anti-Muslim Plan Says It All*


I don't  know about that.....but common-sense tells one that political -correctness kills.

I guess you didn't  get the memo.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Trump IS the establishment! The 'establishment' loves their millions and they know Trump won't go after their millions.
Trump will go after the fucking chinese and their trillions. He'll make Mexico build the wall.
He's making the pussy coward LIBs shit their pants.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Khalaf Al Habtoor revoked his support for Trump after the GOP candidate called to ban all Muslims from entering the United States.

*Arab Billionaire Says He 'Made A Mistake' Endorsing Donald Trump
*
Well, at least Adolf Trump still has the neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups behind him.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *There's A Chance Donald Trump Would Have Supported Japanese Internment*
> 
> What will Trump propose next - Muslim internment camps?


That there is the most hilarious post I've ever read coming from an indian. You dumb fucks have been living in internment camps sucking off the 'Makers' for many decades. You always will be until you have aborted the last one of you. In a couple of decades you all will be nothing but a short paragraph in an obscure ninth grade history book.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Khalaf Al Habtoor revoked his support for Trump after the GOP candidate called to ban all Muslims from entering the United States.
> 
> *Arab Billionaire Says He 'Made A Mistake' Endorsing Donald Trump
> *
> Well, at least Adolf Trump still has the neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups behind him.


Yep.....sorry to see Trump losing the billionaire Arab support.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *There's A Chance Donald Trump Would Have Supported Japanese Internment*
> ...



But Jesus said the meek shall inherit the earth.  Was he lying?


----------



## MDiver (Dec 8, 2015)

Shut down ALL immigration and fictional refugee influx.  If all are included, you can't be accused of picking out specific individuals based upon their religion.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

MDiver said:


> Shut down ALL immigration and fictional refugee influx.  If all are included, you can't be accused of picking out specific individuals based upon their religion.



Yeah, ban 'em all and let God sort 'em out.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

MDiver said:


> Shut down ALL immigration and fictional refugee influx.  If all are included, you can't be accused of picking out specific individuals based upon their religion.


No, you'll just be accused of being un-American, which you would be.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Do Mexicans and Muslims also make fun of disabled people?


----------



## Zander (Dec 8, 2015)

Suddenly Muslims are everywhere!!  They are condemning Trump. How dare he try to stop Islamic terrorists from entering the USA!! 






Still nary a word about the fact that nearly all terrorist acts are committed by Islamic allah monkeys.....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



I thought all the right's butthurt was over the establishment politicians. Now Trump is part of that as well? You make no sense.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Zander said:


> Suddenly Muslims are everywhere!!  They are condemning Trump. How dare he try to stop Islamic terrorists from entering the USA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  What about homegrown white Christian terrorists?

Most of the terrorist activity in the U.S. in recent years has come not from Muslims, but from radical Christianists, white supremacists and far-right militia groups.

10 of the Worst Terror Attacks by Extreme Christians and Far-Right White Men

Christian terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

*"Hit 'em again hit'em again..harder harder*

* White House Dares GOPers To Renounce Trump As Nominee *





White House press secretary Josh Earnest said that GOP frontrunner Donald Trump’s call to ban all Muslim immigrants from entering the US “disqualifies him from serving as president” during Tuesday’s press briefing.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


really, prove Trump is using racism.  This should be good since you don't have any.  Funny though, just making up shit is a standard libturd practice. Ad hominem


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly Muslims are everywhere!!  They are condemning Trump. How dare he try to stop Islamic terrorists from entering the USA!!
> ...


where are these home grown christian terrorists?  Got that location?  if so, you are harboring them.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *"Hit 'em again hit'em again..harder harder*
> 
> * White House Dares GOPers To Renounce Trump As Nominee *
> 
> ...


please renounce trump we know we're going to lose. LOL hahahahahahahahaha aand roll on the floor laughing.  too fkn funny libturds.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2015)

When will Trump drop out of the race? He never wanted to win.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> When will Trump drop out of the race? He never wanted to win.


yeah he just wanted to spend a few million for fun.  LOL, what a bunch of clueless libturds.  I now see how you having no brain cells  works.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > When will Trump drop out of the race? He never wanted to win.
> ...


Trump's spent far less than anyone. His publicity has all been free.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


and my isn't he getting the value of a dollar.  How is the national debt these days going and your dictator running it?  I thought so.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



National debt?  How much NEW debt has President Obama created that wasn't a direct or indirect result of Bush actions and policies?  None of you NaziCon dumbasses have been able or willing to answer that question - honestly.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> CNN: Muslim Congressman received death threat yesterday.
> 
> Things are getting out of
> 
> ...


all of it


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Okay, you lost all credibility. Bye...


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


bye, don't forget to close the door as you leave.  You are leaving right?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

Zander said:


> Suddenly Muslims are everywhere!!  They are condemning Trump. How dare he try to stop Islamic terrorists from entering the USA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word is that white christians committed 90% of the terrorists acts in the US.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




That's because he plays you fool leftist like a drum


----------



## Jroc (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly Muslims are everywhere!!  They are condemning Trump. How dare he try to stop Islamic terrorists from entering the USA!!
> ...



Black thugs are slaughtering their own babies ..Work on that


----------



## Tilly (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Khalaf Al Habtoor revoked his support for Trump after the GOP candidate called to ban all Muslims from entering the United States.
> 
> *Arab Billionaire Says He 'Made A Mistake' Endorsing Donald Trump
> *
> Well, at least Adolf Trump still has the neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups behind him.


Tragic.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

How a Martian would see the Trump NEWS.....


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I need a link for that. Last I heard was white thugs were the ones that killed their kids the most.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



She couldn't even keep a straight face.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 8, 2015)

Donald Trump is the Islamic terrorists best friend, he says everything they want to hear and everything they want us to believe.   So now it looks like Trump is working for both Hilary Clinton and the terrorists.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> How a Martian would see the Trump NEWS.....


The Muslims......I mean Martians come in peace.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 8, 2015)

*Carter Banned Iranians from Coming to US During Hostage Crisis*
* Trump is just like Hitler. Or Jimmy Carter. *
December 8, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Trump is a monster, a madman and a vile racist. He's just like Hitler. Or Jimmy Carter.

During the Iranian hostage crisis, Carter issued a number of orders to put pressure on Iran. Among these, Iranians were banned from entering the United States unless they oppose the Shiite Islamist regime or had a medical emergency.

Here's Jimmy "Hitler" Carter saying it back in 1980.

Fourth, the Secretary of Treasury [State] and the Attorney General will invalidate all visas issued to Iranian citizens for future entry into the United States, effective today. We will not reissue visas, nor will we issue new visas, except for compelling and proven humanitarian reasons or where the national interest of our own country requires. This directive will be interpreted very strictly.

Apparently barring people from a terrorist country is not against "our values" after all. It may even be "who we are". Either that or Carter was a racist monster just like Trump.

Meanwhile here's how the Iranian students in the US were treated.

Carter orders 50,000 Iranian students in US to report to immigration office with view to deporting those in violation of their visas. On 27 December 1979, US appeals court allows deportation of Iranian students found in violation.

In November 1979, the Attorney General had given all Iranian students one month to report to the local immigration office. Around 7,000 were found in violation of their visas. Around 15,000 Iranians were forced to leave the US.

...

Classifying Iranians as a group is closer to racism than classifying people by a racist supremacist ideology that calls for the mass murder and enslavement of non-Muslims, as ISIS is doing today.

...

Carter Banned Iranians from Coming to US During Hostage Crisis


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *Carter Banned Iranians from Coming to US During Hostage Crisis*
> * Trump is just like Hitler. Or Jimmy Carter. *
> December 8, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> ...


Democrats can ban things........not Republicans.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


So you are completely unaware of the alliance between Islam and the World War II Nazis,.  Funny when guys come in here and display their ignorance. In case you didn't notice, that is the Palestinian Grand Mufti Husseni,talking to Adolf Hitler on the bus signs AFDI put up. And Muslims fought in World War II in Nazi uniforms - the Waffen SS.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And you're completely unaware of the fact that this fails as a red herring fallacy.

The thread topic is Trump's advocacy of prohibiting all Muslims from entering the country, in violation of the Constitution, the rule of law, and the fundamental tenets of our Nation.

That you and others on the right have made failed attempts to deflect from that comes as no surprise.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 8, 2015)

protectionist said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 8, 2015)

*Ted Cruz vows to 'carpet bomb' ISIS until he finds out 'if sand can glow in the dark'*


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Where in the constitution does it state that we have to allow immigrants from the ME into our country?  Could you please link and quote that section?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well let's see your link


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

I can understand why rounding up immigrants who are now citizens would be illegal and unconstitutional.  We cannot do that.  Once they are granted citizenship, they are recognized as citizens, but I don't know where it says in our Constitution that we must allow immigrants into the country . . . .   

I've read that the states cannot discriminate against those immigrants, but I don't think the Federal government HAS to take on any immigrants.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I can understand why rounding up immigrants who are now citizens would be illegal and unconstitutional.  We cannot do that.  Once they are granted citizenship, they are recognized as citizens, but I don't know where it says in our Constitution that we must allow immigrants into the country . . . .
> 
> I've read that the states cannot discriminate against those immigrants, but I don't think the Federal government HAS to take on any immigrants.


Well either they have papers or they don't. If they don't bye. Tell me how that's wrong?


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 8, 2015)

*FDR Halted German, Japanese Naturalization After Pearl Harbor*
* "interfering by word or deed with the defense of the United States or political processes and public opinions thereof" *
December 8, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






A little bit of American history. After Pearl Harbor, the naturalization of enemy aliens was suspended for a time.

The myth popularized by the left is that after Pearl Harbor the United States began randomly going after Japanese-Americans because of racism. The actual reality is that the United States began relocating "enemy aliens" in the West Coast, which meant Germans, Japanese and Italians who were not United States citizens. Race wasn't the issue. Fear of an invasion was.

Executive Order 9066 is what the left loves talking about. And it's bringing up 9066 in reference to Trump's comments. But far more relevant are Presidential Proclamations 2525 through 2527.

Let's start with FDR's Presidential Proclamation 2525 after Pearl Harbor. It applied to the Japanese, 2526 to the Germans, 2527 to the Italians. But otherwise they were basically the same. Trump actually referenced these on Good Morning America as the basis for his proposals.

WHEREAS it is provided by Section 21 of Title 50 of the United States Code [11 F. C. A., tit. 50, &sect; 21] as follows: "Whenever there is a declared war between the United States and any foreign nation or government, or any invasion or predatory incursion is perpetrated, attempted, or threatened against the territory of the United States by any foreign nation or government, and the President makes public proclamation of the event, all natives, citizens, denizens, or subjects of the hostile nation or government, being of the age of fourteen years and upward, who shall be within the United States and not actually naturalized, shall be liable to be apprehended, restrained, secured, and removed as alien enemies..."

FDR was quoting the law circa 1798. Specifically, "An Act Respecting Alien Enemies". The more relevant one at present is the Alien Friends Act. But since FDR was dealing with a straightforward declared war, he went with the first of the Alien and Sedition Acts.

It's still the law today.

...

FDR Halted German, Japanese Naturalization After Pearl Harbor


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey libturds, show me where trump said anything about American Muslims. Come on now let's see it


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why rounding up immigrants who are now citizens would be illegal and unconstitutional.  We cannot do that.  Once they are granted citizenship, they are recognized as citizens, but I don't know where it says in our Constitution that we must allow immigrants into the country . . . .
> ...



Not including illegals.  People who have come here to our country the proper way and are now legal citizens.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Exactly, no papers means you're here illegally


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

The risks that are inherent from those who are already here legally?  There isn't too much we can do about that.  I don't see why we would invite more though.  That is just stupid.  Do we have a death wish or something?  

Of what benefit are these middle eastern immigrants to our country?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't think you are getting my point.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And you're completely unaware of the fact that this fails as a red herring fallacy.
> 
> The thread topic is Trump's advocacy of prohibiting all Muslims from entering the country, in violation of the Constitution, the rule of law, and the fundamental tenets of our Nation.
> 
> That you and others on the right have made failed attempts to deflect from that comes as no surprise.



No red herring. It was response to the backwards post previously connecting Hitler with Trump, when all the history has Hitler connected to Muslims and all their same ideologies (hate Jews, genocide, world conquest)

PS - Now go back to the post you quoted, before it was finished. Pictures are there now.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Ted Cruz vows to 'carpet bomb' ISIS until he finds out 'if sand can glow in the dark'*



Yeah ? So what ?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm taking anyone, Mexican or Muslim.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, the thing is we cannot tell the "bad" Muslims by looking.  Therefore, it is in our best interest to halt immigration from that part of the world for the time being.  Our government's priority is supposed to be the citizens of the United States.  Not the citizens of Syria.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Did anyone see the pictures of the dead terrorist yet?  Eww.  Gross.  Normally that would make me feel sad, but I didn't feel that way at all when observing the pictures.  I just felt . . . . glad and a little grossed out because his brains were blown out.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 8, 2015)

Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.

The majority of Americans see clearly that this level of xenophobia is not in line with our national values and ethics.  Voters with even a thin veneer of eriudtition regard Trump and a tragic joke loosed upon the serious process of choosing a President.

Any support for Trump and his ridiculous and inflammatory pronouncements comes from the fearful, the angry and the woefully ignorant.  They claim to love America, but what about America do they know?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I can understand why rounding up immigrants who are now citizens would be illegal and unconstitutional.  We cannot do that.  Once they are granted citizenship, they are recognized as citizens, but I don't know where it says in our Constitution that we must allow immigrants into the country . . . .
> I've read that the states cannot discriminate against those immigrants, but I don't think the Federal government HAS to take on any immigrants.


When it comes to NATIONAL SECURITY, we can (and must) make the rules as we go along (or else we simply don't survive)  NOTHING is off the table.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> 
> The majority of Americans see clearly that this level of xenophobia is not in line with our national values and ethics.  Voters with even a thin veneer of eriudtition regard Trump and a tragic joke loosed upon the serious process of choosing a President.
> 
> Any support for Trump and his ridiculous and inflammatory pronouncements comes from the fearful, the angry and the woefully ignorant.  They claim to love America, but what about America do they know?



I don't like Trump, but I agree with him about disallowing immigrants from that part of the world.  We can't tell who the "bad guys" are because they blend in, and our country's FIRST priority should be we the citizens, not some poor sops from halfway across the world.  We should really have nothing to do with them.  Trouble follows where ever they go, and future attacks CAN be prevented or at least limited.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> 
> The majority of Americans see clearly that this level of xenophobia is not in line with our national values and ethics.  Voters with even a thin veneer of eriudtition regard Trump and a tragic joke loosed upon the serious process of choosing a President.
> 
> Any support for Trump and his ridiculous and inflammatory pronouncements comes from the fearful, the angry and the woefully ignorant.  They claim to love America, but what about America do they know?


These are the words of EXTREMIST, left-wing , Muslim-pandering foolishness.  The American people know better.  Especially after San Bernardino.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, the thing is we cannot tell the "bad" Muslims by looking.  Therefore, it is in our best interest to halt immigration from that part of the world for the time being.  Our government's priority is supposed to be the citizens of the United States.  Not the citizens of Syria.


I'm all for that


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> 
> The majority of Americans see clearly that this level of xenophobia is not in line with our national values and ethics.  Voters with even a thin veneer of eriudtition regard Trump and a tragic joke loosed upon the serious process of choosing a President.
> 
> Any support for Trump and his ridiculous and inflammatory pronouncements comes from the fearful, the angry and the woefully ignorant.  They claim to love America, but what about America do they know?



I still love America.  Keeping immigrants out has absolutely no effect on me whatsoever.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> 
> The majority of Americans see clearly that this level of xenophobia is not in line with our national values and ethics.  Voters with even a thin veneer of eriudtition regard Trump and a tragic joke loosed upon the serious process of choosing a President.
> 
> Any support for Trump and his ridiculous and inflammatory pronouncements comes from the fearful, the angry and the woefully ignorant.  They claim to love America, but what about America do they know?


And most likely a majority


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I feel no obligation to take in people from other countries.  In fact, I feel that it is to our detriment.  At one time, we needed to populate our country and we needed workers to help build our infrastructure, etc.  We don't NEED immigrants anymore.  They are more trouble than help in a lot of cases.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> 
> The majority of Americans see clearly that this level of xenophobia is not in line with our national values and ethics.  Voters with even a thin veneer of eriudtition regard Trump and a tragic joke loosed upon the serious process of choosing a President.
> 
> Any support for Trump and his ridiculous and inflammatory pronouncements comes from the fearful, the angry and the woefully ignorant.  They claim to love America, but what about America do they know?



Can you tell me what it is I'm "giving up" if we were to disallow immigrants from the ME?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The risks that are inherent from those who are already here legally?  There isn't too much we can do about that.  I don't see why we would invite more though.  That is just stupid.  Do we have a death wish or something?
> 
> Of what benefit are these middle eastern immigrants to our country?


NONE.  Democrats drag immigrants in assuming they will all become Democrat votes. In the case of the Syrian refugees though, who knows ?  having run away from ISIS, they may prefer the stronger military and national security policies of the Republicans.  Like Republican Cuban-Americans who hate Castro.

In any case, they are all too much risk, and should stay out.  A safe zone in Syria should be created fro them.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why rounding up immigrants who are now citizens would be illegal and unconstitutional.  We cannot do that.  Once they are granted citizenship, they are recognized as citizens, but I don't know where it says in our Constitution that we must allow immigrants into the country . . . .
> ...



I said "citizens."  Obviously that doesn't include illegals.  Illegals are not citizens.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm sorry, but I feel no obligation to take in people from other countries.  In fact, I feel that it is to our detriment.  At one time, we needed to populate our country and we needed workers to help build our infrastructure, etc.  We don't NEED immigrants anymore.  They are more trouble than help in a lot of cases.



Harms of Immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).

2. Wage reduction.

3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).

4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($123 Billion year).

5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.

6. Increased crime.

7. Increased traffic congestion.

8. Increased pollution.

9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.

10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.

11. Overcrowding in government offices.

12. Overcrowding in schools.

13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.

14. Cultural erosion.

15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)

16. Introduction of foreign diseases.

17.  Risk of terrorism


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *FDR Halted German, Japanese Naturalization After Pearl Harbor*
> * "interfering by word or deed with the defense of the United States or political processes and public opinions thereof" *
> December 8, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> ...



Hmm.  Very interesting.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

I keep wondering why the liberals are so adamant about us accepting immigrants from the middle east?  Why?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?


----------



## Desperado (Dec 8, 2015)

Talk about missing the point!   Yes Trump said that Muslims should be denied entrance into the United States;
But that he said next was more important and that was "until our representative an figure out what is going on"
That was the Important statement which is being overlooked.  Basically Trump said that our government representative
need to get their shit together and who can argue with that!


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.




STFU Chauncey.   Your kind is  $20T Debt.  We had enough.  We don't want our homes and IRA to collapse again playing with leftist policies.    enough is enough.  Time to fix your damage.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?



I'd really like for a liberal to tell me why please.    The next lib who posts in this thread is going to get it!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

num_nut said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump knows how to please the uneducated on the Right.
> ...



Is that the terrorist in your avatar?  Yuck.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

Well we KNEW that the left's "ASSASSINS" would show up just like Muslim terrorist do!


*'Kill Trump': Enraged left calls for assassination*
WND ^ | 8 Dec 2015 | Douglas Ernst
Donald Trump's online critics have proposed an alternative to his anti-terrorism policies: Assassinate him instead. Secret Service agents assigned to protect Trump since Nov. 11 may be working overtime in the wake of his comments on halting Muslim immigration into the U.S. A slew of death threats against the billionaire were tweeted after a campaign stop in South Carolina on Monday.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

theHawk said:


> It has nothing to do with religion.  Islamists have a political agenda to destroy the US and other Western countries.  To take them over and replace it with an Islamic Caliphate.  The Alien and Sedition Acts allows us to take action against enemeies of the US.
> 
> *We could care less about the false god they pray to*, it's their willingness to kill Americans that does it.  But progressive turds don't care, they share the common goal with Islamists to destroy White Christian America, which is why they side with barbaric Islamists that make slaves out of women and anyone that isn't Muslim.


Um, all gods are false.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Well we KNEW that the left's "ASSASSINS" would show up just like Muslim terrorist do!
> 
> 
> *'Kill Trump': Enraged left calls for assassination*
> ...


Wonder what they will use as a weapon, words or dress?


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Is that the terrorist in your avatar? Yuck.




I changed it just for you.  If I knew how to add cutsie lovey dovey symbols.....I might...tee hee.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'd really like for a liberal to tell me why please.




I will take a flyer.  They want the Votes. Even if they can't swindle them to polls right away.  Muslims are reportedly voting Dem.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Those two bloodied muslim dogs should be impaled on spikes , publicly desecrated, and left to rot .....




Granny and the Brother?  She lived there but knew nothing of course.  Brother visit but know nothing.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the terrorist in your avatar? Yuck.
> ...



Lol.  You didn't have to go and do that!  I was just sayin' . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really like for a liberal to tell me why please.
> ...



Do you really think so? Muslims are very conservative and very religious, so I find it hard to believe they would align themselves with liberals.  They are like night and day!  Hmm.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> ...


We rained trouble down on the Middle East when we agreed with the Neo-Cons and invaded Iraq for no real reason.  Remember Colin Powell's "Pottery Barn" riff?  You break it, you bought it?

We really have nothing to do with them?  We now have everything to do with them.  

The refugees are a direct result of our mishandling of the Iraq debacle.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

*TRUMP VINDICATED AGAIN – ISLAMIC IMMIGRANTS VIOLATE IMMIGRATION AND NATIONALITY ACT OF 1952!*
The Marshall Report ^ | Dianne Marshall
America's Usurper, Obama has been supporting his Muslim brothers and violating The Immigration and Nationality Act of 1952. On the USCIS web site. In Section 212 Chapter 2, it Prohibits entry into America Aliens belonging to an organization seeking the unlawful overthrow of the federal government of the United States by force, violence and other unconstitutional means. Islamic immigration would be illegal under this law. Why? The Koran, Sharia Law and the Hadith all require complete submission to Islam. To which are against our values and violate the Constitution as it requires them to kill the infidel, which happens to...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They are Syrian refugees in the midst of a civil war.  Not our problem.  I don't feel any obligation to them.  It is in OUR best interest to avoid them at all costs actually.  In fact, they have asked us to.  I say we abide by their wishes.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



How does it benefit the United States to take in these refugees?  Your "feel good" excuse not counting of course.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Trump cannot win the general election.  His bloviating and flame throwing endears him to a vocal, undereducated and wholly xenophobic minority of right wing fear mongers.
> ...


How did you come to that conclusion?  Republicans themselves are tripping over one another to denounce Trump.  And Republicans are not the majority party.  Only the under educated, fearful, suspicious and dim witted would support Trump as he abandons American values and civic ethics.

The man was once thought of as a national punchline.  Today he is a national disgrace


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump: Ban all Muslim travel to U.S. - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> May as well get the old *Swastika *tattoo, Donald.  You have reached a new level of Fascism.



The Dhimmicrats are the only fascists here, idiot.

Trump is against stupidly keeping the doors open for those who mean us harm and protecting the American people, not giving cheap labor for the corporations to exploit, nor for the Dhimmicrats to use for vote bots in elections.

And that doesnt make him a fascist, it makes him a leader, fagot.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




Look at Freakin' Rodham in that phony head scarf.  She would lick up Dog vomit to get into power.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

This really isn't about Donald Trump for me, or partisan politics.  It is about our national security.  Now, why is it so important to liberals that we take in these refugees?  It making you FEEL good is a bullshit reason to put lives at risk.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The reason Syria is unstable is an unstable Iraq.  When Bush thought he would see some weird Jeffersonian movement toward democracy following his pitifully stupid decision to invade Iraq, he certainly failed in his fore thought to understand the political dynamic of destabilizing Iraq.

One inept president using his power without regard has brought us to this point.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> How did you come to that conclusion?  Republicans themselves are tripping over one another to denounce Trump.  And Republicans are not the majority party.  Only the under educated, fearful, suspicious and dim witted would support Trump as he abandons American values and civic ethics.
> 
> The man was once thought of as a national punchline.  Today he is a national disgrace


roflmao, another prediction of Trumps collapse, no doubt.

Listen to me, you driveling slack jawed inbred moron, there is no Constitutional protection for people from outside our country to come here as a free expression of their religion in the Constitution. Immigration is not a form of religious expression, nor does it apply to those not int he federal government as an office holder or servant.

And Trump has not said how he proposes doing this anyway, which might not even mention religion at all, merely implementing a long list of nations we will no long take immigration from for any reason...oh, and they just happen to be Muslim majority nations. Who'd a thunk it?

You libtards are so fucking stupid, it shines out of you like a methane glow, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm sorry.  This is not a reason to put ANY American lives at risk.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> This really isn't about Donald Trump for me, or partisan politics.  It is about our national security.  Now, why is it so important to liberals that we take in these refugees?  It making you FEEL good is a bullshit reason to put lives at risk.




They still have not answered to you?  I will have somebodys' rear end!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This really isn't about Donald Trump for me, or partisan politics.  It is about our national security.  Now, why is it so important to liberals that we take in these refugees?  It making you FEEL good is a bullshit reason to put lives at risk.
> ...


Libtards dont do the 'discussion' thingy. They are the only ones who ask questions while conservatives answer them.

Libtards dont have any answers anyway, they only have 'feelings' about this or that.

Dont make them lie to us all.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> The reason Syria is unstable is an unstable Iraq. When Bush thought he would see some weird Jeffersonian movement toward democracy following his pitifully stupid decision to invade Iraq, he certainly failed in his fore thought to understand the political dynamic of destabilizing Iraq.
> 
> One inept president using his power without regard has brought us to this point.




Nice try.  The ME has not exactly been STABLE since.........>????  forever????  nice to blame GWB too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This really isn't about Donald Trump for me, or partisan politics.  It is about our national security.  Now, why is it so important to liberals that we take in these refugees?  It making you FEEL good is a bullshit reason to put lives at risk.
> ...



I don't feel that I owe those people anything, TBH.  It does NOT make me feel good to take them into my country and potentially put innocent lives at risk because some other people feel some kind of "obligation."  That is just not a good enough reason for me.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I don't feel that I owe those people anything, TBH. It does NOT make me feel good to take them into my country and potentially put innocent lives at risk because some other people feel some kind of "obligation." That is just not a good enough reason for me.




True Dat.  And like some say,  we not in good enough shape financially.   We got 1000/day coming over from Mexico to deal with.   And not like they got a lot of money or anything?  skills? maybe some?

Another thing:  If you walked 1000 miles.......don't they look fresh and not beat up?  what is going on?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

*TRUMP VINDICATED AGAIN – ISLAMIC IMMIGRANTS VIOLATE IMMIGRATION AND NATIONALITY ACT OF 1952!*
The Marshall Report ^ | Dianne Marshall
America's Usurper, Obama has been supporting his Muslim brothers and violating The Immigration and Nationality Act of 1952. On the USCIS web site. In Section 212 Chapter 2, it Prohibits entry into America Aliens belonging to an organization seeking the unlawful overthrow of the federal government of the United States by force, violence and other unconstitutional means. Islamic immigration would be illegal under this law. Why? The Koran, Sharia Law and the Hadith all require complete submission to Islam. To which are against our values and violate the Constitution as it requires them to kill the infidel, which happens to...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > How did you come to that conclusion?  Republicans themselves are tripping over one another to denounce Trump.  And Republicans are not the majority party.  Only the under educated, fearful, suspicious and dim witted would support Trump as he abandons American values and civic ethics.
> ...


Trump said SPECIFICALLY he wants to shut down MUSLIM entry to the United States.  You heard him as I did.  Your feeble skipping around his statements suggest that you see this as the major gaffe that will prevent his election.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > How did you come to that conclusion?  Republicans themselves are tripping over one another to denounce Trump.  And Republicans are not the majority party.  Only the under educated, fearful, suspicious and dim witted would support Trump as he abandons American values and civic ethics.
> ...



Trump is the most wonderful thing to happen to the GOP in years.  I hope you are happy together because, he ain't going anywhere.

Oh, and his stupid anti-Muslim proposal would get shot down in the USSC nine to nothing.  The poor dumb rich boy has never had anyone say "NO!" to him.  He is so very funny to think the American people would ever vote to give him the opportunity to push the nuclear button.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> *TRUMP VINDICATED AGAIN – ISLAMIC IMMIGRANTS VIOLATE IMMIGRATION AND NATIONALITY ACT OF 1952!*
> The Marshall Report ^ | Dianne Marshall
> America's Usurper, Obama has been supporting his Muslim brothers and violating The Immigration and Nationality Act of 1952. On the USCIS web site. In Section 212 Chapter 2, it Prohibits entry into America Aliens belonging to an organization seeking the unlawful overthrow of the federal government of the United States by force, violence and other unconstitutional means. Islamic immigration would be illegal under this law. Why? The Koran, Sharia Law and the Hadith all require complete submission to Islam. To which are against our values and violate the Constitution as it requires them to kill the infidel, which happens to...




Please quit publishing lies from your RW loony rags...it just illustrates your ignorance.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *TRUMP VINDICATED AGAIN – ISLAMIC IMMIGRANTS VIOLATE IMMIGRATION AND NATIONALITY ACT OF 1952!*
> ...



If it's a LIE, refute it!


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Folks asked the same about Irish, Italians, Germans etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Oh really? Were they going around committing terror attacks?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Bogus.  You cannot give me a reason.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lol. You didn't have to go and do that! I was just sayin' . . .



For you,  no worries.  [insert heart pic here]  xxxooo


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Do you really think so? Muslims are very conservative and very religious, so I find it hard to believe they would align themselves with liberals. They are like night and day! Hmm.




Maybe not as much as I thought?  25% refuse to say.  50% say Dem,  15% R.

Muslims increasingly moving away from GOP

Of the nearly 1,000 Muslim registered voters planning to vote, half said they support the Democratic Party, and 15 percent said they back the Republican Party. About one-quarter of the registered voters did not want to share their political affiliation.

“We’ve seen a general trend of Muslims slowly shifting toward the Democratic Party post-2000 and the election of [George W.] Bush,” said Robert McCaw, CAIR government affairs manager. “There has always been Muslim support for Republicans — that 15 percent is pretty constant. What we also see, though, is 23 percent declined to answer or are unaffiliated. Their votes are up for grabs.”


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  *Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.*  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?


It is never good when you alienate or dehumanize one type of people be it a race or culture or religion. Think about any muslims who are now in America that hear these comments. Do you think they have a better chance to steer away from terrorism when hateful words are spouted off by Donald and his followers, when they alone are singled out from immigration, singled out for just traveling to the US, singled out to be registered... Where does it stop? If you think not accepting and demonizing a whole group of people can't hurt you then you have a lot of growing up to do. Treat people the way you want to be treated. Do not antagonize people and shut them out. How do you think terrorists are created in the first place?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think so? Muslims are very conservative and very religious, so I find it hard to believe they would align themselves with liberals. They are like night and day! Hmm.
> ...



I don't understand why they would align themselves with a party that really doesn't share any of their beliefs.  It's a mystery to me.  I don't really know how anyone can vote strictly along party lines anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  *Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.*  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?
> ...



What a piss poor excuse for killing.  No, sorry, we don't have to "clam up" for fear of offending people.  WTF???


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  *Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.*  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?
> ...



Wow is all I can say about this post.  Ignorant and childish as hell.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  *Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.*  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?
> ...


Apparently you have missed the part where they are dehumanizing humans themselves. If they are dehumanized it is being solely self inflicted in this case.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 8, 2015)

Hitler demonized Jews for political gain.  Trump demonizes Mexicans and Muslims for political gain.  Therefore, is Adolf Trump better or worse than Hitler?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Although, according to the numbers, the "moderate" Muslims (which I would have to believe are those are not actively practicing their religion), are the majority, they really seem to be the minority.  It seems the so called religion has been taken over by the extremist elements, or has it always been that way?  The extremists seem to be the ones who are following their holy books.  We know they don't have a New Testament, so there is really nothing in their holy books that "moderates" it in a way to fit into modern civilization.  It just doesn't belong in today's society.  At least not here in America.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Are you stating that all Muslims are terrorists?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



How do you tell the difference?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

This latest string of posts reminds me of how when gun rights folks bring up roughly the same "cascade" argument about gun control measures, they're told they are being stupid.

So ya know, we passed a number of gun control measures, and back in 2000-whatever we started funding a CDC study to figure out if the gun control laws helped stop gun violence... Here we are nearly 10 years later and what's the CDC found out?  "Not enough evidence to determine" because somehow, this study magically never gets finished, we just keep pouring money into it...    Still the anti-gunners push for more laws, insisting that it will help stop the criminals from using guns to do illegal things like murdering people, all us gun right supporters have to do is give up our rights. 

I will never understand the baffling mental process of the far left...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Hitler demonized Jews for political gain.  Trump demonizes Mexicans and Muslims for political gain.  Therefore, is Adolf Trump better or worse than Hitler?


Trump has no beard or mustache, JFK had no beard or mustache. Therefore  Trump is as good a boat navigator as JFK was!

See how stupid you are? Yet?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Apparently enough are that already in other countries and personally I am unwilling to open the doors and wish them well until we can figure out who is hostile and who is not.

It has been almost twenty years ago I went into a Kmart while working out of town to pick up something I needed for my stay. I won't ever forget the hateful and disdainful looks I received from some guy that dressed like a sheikh or something and his man servant. That made it very obvious that in their eyes I had no right to be in the same isle much less the same store they were in.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



A lot of times the women won't even look at you.  Almost as if they purposefully try to avoid looking at you.  Yeah, they don't seem to be the "friendliest" bunch.  Lol.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 8, 2015)

Donald Trump Is a Bad Person

Can there be any doubt now that Donald Trump is a fascist?

His declaration yesterday that he would close the United States to all Muslim immigrants, including tourists and Muslim American citizens abroad trying to return home, confirmed both his fascistic tendencies and his undisguised bigotry, and made something else clear in the process: that he is simply a bad person.
<more>


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


That was down in the Kansas City area of all places. I had on an air force flight suit, (used to buy them used at the base near us, they made great coveralls to work in). But my hair was not covered and I would never cover my face because someone does not think women should be seen or does not have equal rights that a man has.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Donald Trump Is a Bad Person
> 
> Can there be any doubt now that Donald Trump is a fascist?
> 
> ...


We agree with him. So he is only a bad person in your mind not ours.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

*Full Definition of FASCISM*
1
_often capitalized_ *:*  a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
2
*:*  a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial control <early instances of army _fascism_ and brutality — J. W. Aldridge>


Considering that the only reason these statements have been made by Trump is because of the dangers posed to Americans - rather than against American's - I believe this is an improper use of the term.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> Dear America,
> 
> I thought you were at an all time low when you elected George W. Bush... twice. I didn't think you could get any lower. Then you actually allowed some one like Sarah Palin to run for Vice President. Well one again you have lowered my expectations. At first I thought this Trump fellow was some kind of a joke. I thought people were going to say, we fooled those liberals, did they actually believe we would allow such a character like Trump to actually run for President. Reading through these forums I really hoped that this place was infested with trolls. There can't be this much people supporting such racism and bigotry. The rest of the world is going to leave you behind.


Trump's not elected yet, not even nominated.   As the field narrows, the second choice favorites of candidate who drop out will become important.  Cruz will get a biggest boost followed by Rubio and Carson.  The GOP will do everything possible to keep Trump from being nominated but there is a strong possibility that he will win the nomination.

Most troubling for Trump supporters is the growing number of Republicans who will not support him in a general election. Although Donald Trump has signed a pledge to support the Republican Party’s nominee, that doesn’t mean the party’s establishment will support him, should he win the GOP presidential nod.

The big money Republican donors are actually looking to support Hillary Clinton for commander in chief if Trump is at the top of the GOP ticket. Yes, the Democrat Hillary Clinton could be getting millions of dollars from Republicans but the problem goes much further than just the money.  As long time Republican mayor Dick Riordan said: “I would probably go find a deserted island if Trump were nominated. "I think Hillary is disgusting. And I think Trump is crazy.”    Republican congressman seem to echo Riordan.  Over a hundred congressmen have endorsed other candidates.  At this point only one congressman has endorsed Trump.  Half of the Republican governors have endorsed candidates; none have endorsed Trump.  All this is good news for Democrats and bad news for Republicans.

Even better news for Democrats is the rank and file hatred for Trump.  If there is anyone that can unite Democrats, it's Trump.

GOP establishment to back Hillary if Trump nominee


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been sideline reading up on US immigration laws and policies and thought I'd share this: https://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/109th-congress-2005-2006/reports/02-28-immigration.pdf

Relevant tidbits:

"The first federal law limiting immigration qualitatively was enacted in 1875, prohibiting the admission of criminals and prostitutes. The following year, in addressing efforts by the states to control immigration, the Supreme Court declared that the regulation of immigration was the exclusive responsibility of the federal government. As the number of immigrants rose, the Congress established the Immigration Service in 1891, and the federal government assumed responsibility for processing all immigrants seeking admission to the United States."

-----
"The Immigration and Nationality Act Amendments of 1965 abolished the national-origins quota system and established a categorical preference system. The new system provided preferences for relatives of U.S. citizens and lawful permanent residents and for immigrants with job skills deemed useful to the United States. However, it did
not abolish numerical restrictions altogether. For countries in the Eastern Hemisphere (comprising Europe, Asia, Africa, and Australia), the amendments set per-country and total immigration caps, as well as a cap for each of the preference categories. Although there was a total cap established on immigration from the Western Hemisphere, neither the preference categories nor per-country limits were applied to immigrants from the Western Hemisphere."

-----
"Under certain conditions, the United States may deny visas or admission on either a temporary or a permanent basis. For example, people may be denied admission on
the grounds of health, criminal history, security or terrorism concerns, the likelihood of their “becoming a public charge,” their seeking work in the United States without
proper labor certification and qualifications, prior illegal entry or violations of immigration law, lack of proper documentation, or previous removal from the country. Those grounds may be waived for certain admission categories."

-----
"The number of refugees admitted to the United States on an annual basis and the allocation of that number between countries are determined by the President in consultation with the Congress. In practice, U.S. policy has been to allow admission of at least half of the refugees identified by the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees as being in need of resettlement."

-----
RE the visa program: "Visas for the diversity program are issued through a lottery administered by the State Department. Eligible countries are sorted into six geographic regions, and visa limits are set for those regions on the basis of immigrant admissions in the past five years and a region’s total population. Applicants must have either a high school diploma process (not all do so) may be granted lawful permanent or its equivalent or two years of work experience within the past five years.  Countries that accounted for more than 50,000 immigrant admissions (under the numerically limited categories) during the previous five years are excluded from participation in the program."
----


So it seems to me that just as Obama could unilaterally increase the number of immigrants and refugees accepted from various countries, so too could the next president lower them, including saying "none." 

I am still waiting for the unconstitutional argument regarding Trump cutting off ME immigration.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Dear America,
> ...


Wake up for God sake. Trump is proposing making second class citizens out of 7 to 12 million Muslims in the US, most of which are American citizens.  His proposals would be a violation federal law as well as the 1st, 5th, and 14th amendment.  And what justifies is this action?

Out of approximately 90,000 murders in the US over the last 5 years Islamic terrorist have kill 38 Americans.  That makes the odds of being killed by an Islamic terrorist in the US approximately 1 in 39 million or put another way; you are 43 times more likely to be killed by lightening.

Out of 7 million Muslims in the US 18 of them over the last 5 years have commited terrorist attacks in the US.  So following Trump's proposal, it is completely reasonable to punish 6,999,982 people because of the acts of 18 people.  As the ex-mayor of Los Angles said, this is insane.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Trump takes no money from them, he owes them shit. And they better be careful with its base


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Post his statement then. Oh wait, you can't cause he didn't say that. Get your facts straight


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

yea I agree with JC here, I want to see the source for this:



Flopper said:


> Wake up for God sake. Trump is proposing making second class citizens out of 7 to 12 million Muslims in the US, most of which are American citizens.  His proposals would be a violation federal law as well as the 1st, 5th, and 14th amendment.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...




HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!! OH THE IRONY LIB!

LIBS HATE Christians 24/7/365 and do everything to hurt them in every way for the last 50 years you fucking liar.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bigots and hypocrites


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 8, 2015)

can muslims lie about their own religion? I mean can they say they are  not one when they are questioned about it by a gov. official?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> None of the Politicians on either side have much common sense.
> Many of them are corrupt.
> So you saying that the College that Trump graduated from is not an education?
> You think that only those that graduated from Ivy league schools should be President?



No, I'm saying Trump is a dumbarse. Nothing more and nothing less. I think he definitely has a good nose for a deal, but I'm confident those around him are making him the money. 

I couldn't care less what college a presidential hopeful went to. Just as long as they are intelligent.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> can muslims lie about their own religion? I mean can they say they are  not one when they are questioned about it by a gov. official?



hmm that's an interesting question.  I don't think it could be used as any kind of criteria for anything.  However, I would think that given they believe their religion is the only one that is right, and the only one that will be around in the end, I would guess they couldn't...


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 8, 2015)

Actually I take that back.  As I recall they are allowed to lie to non-Muslims so therefore - Yes they could lie about it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> He is a she asshole.



Thanks for the head's up, retard. Sorry my ESP isn't working <rolls eyes>


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> At the end of the day it's the White trash taxpayers who are driving the Beemers, eating in the best restaurants, travelling, wearing the best clothes.
> Your 'type'? Not so much. Must suck to be such a loser.



no they don't. They drive pick-ups with gun racks and a meal at McDonalds is a big night out for them.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> I've been sideline reading up on US immigration laws and policies and thought I'd share this: https://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/109th-congress-2005-2006/reports/02-28-immigration.pdf
> 
> Relevant tidbits:
> 
> ...


Trump is not proposing cutting off immigration of Muslims.  He is proposing stopping the *entry of all Muslims into the US*.  That means Muslim who are permanent residents of the US as well as Muslims who are US citizens would not be able to re-enter the US.  And that my friend would be a clear violation of the 1st amendment, and depending on the situation a violation of 5th amendment and possibly the 14th amendment.

Furthermore using a religious test for entry into the US would certainly be a violation in spirit if not in actual law of Article 5, "No Religious Test" Clause.

Beyond the law, using religious discrimination for immigration would be "impossible to administer" and "stupidly play into the hands of extreme Islamic terrorists."


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The negroes block voted for someone who had the same skin color as they did. That and he promised them "free shit". The 'bar' was laying on the fucking ground for Obama to step over.
> He is the worst President the country has ever had.
> The good news is there will never be another negro US President.



Oh, I didn't realise you were a racist idiot. If I'd known that I wouldn't have engaged. Buh-bye tosser...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Beyond the law, using religious discrimination for immigration would be "impossible to administer" and "stupidly play into the hands of extreme Islamic terrorists."


The little Hitler Youths are only too happy to do the work of ISIS, for them...


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


So what you are saying is, if you belong to the same race or religion as a terrorist then you must be treated as one. With your logic not one human being can be differentiated from a terrorist.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


You were in a KMart, hell I would look at you with disdain too. If you were in a Walmart I probably would have strapped on the explosives.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Nope, it was the Democrats  idea to leave the dirty war in Iraq, and expand the clean war in Afghanistan and Libya.
> 
> Now we have ISIS, a worldwide Syrian refugee crisis, and hundreds of Westerners
> being needlessly murdered by Islamic radicals.
> ...



I've never supported Obama in my life. What I don't have is Obama Derangement Syndrome. i'm okay with what he did in iraq and Afghanistan. Libya was a bad move but wasn't all his fault by a long stretch.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


And we can see your nothing but Sunshine and rainbows towards them.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> yeah let's forget about 9/11 yep that is consistent for you.



What does 9-11 have to do with Iraq? Hint: nada...


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Not only has he proposed the ban, see the quote below, but has reiterated the ban, then stated it wouldn't last long, then said he would exempt US military, then said he would stand by his statement and finally he's making comments about leaving the party.  

*At a rally in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina on Monday evening, Trump pointed to the statement he released earlier in the day.*

*Should I read you the statement?” he asked.*

*The crowd enthusiastically agreed that he should.*

*“Donald J. Trump is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country's representatives can figure out what the hell is going on,” he said, adding the word “hell" for emphasis this time.*

*We have no choice. We have no choice,” Trump said. "We have no choice.”*

*Trump calls for ‘total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States’*


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Trump is not proposing cutting off immigration of Muslims.  He is proposing stopping the *entry of all Muslims into the US*.  That means Muslim who are permanent residents of the US as well as Muslims who are US citizens would not be able to re-enter the US.  And that my friend would be a clear violation of the 1st amendment, and depending on the situation a violation of 5th amendment and possibly the 14th amendment.
> 
> Furthermore using a religious test for entry into the US would certainly be a violation in spirit if not in actual law of Article 5, "No Religious Test" Clause.
> 
> Beyond the law, using religious discrimination for immigration would be "impossible to administer" and "stupidly play into the hands of extreme Islamic terrorists."



Well frankly, if you're found to have traveled to the ME for ISIS training, I personally don't think you /should/ be allowed back in...  I'm not sure how one would track that though.  I do believe we could put x through z countries on our no travel to list, and do a passport check to ensure they didn't travel to them though.

I am not so sure about the religious test thing, firstly a refugee asking for protection has to describe their reasons and one of them can be "religious persecution," they are also placed in locations that have "similar religions" (so they don't throw a "heathen" to a theocracy and so forth.)  In addition it has been noted by our own government that x% of the refugees are muslim, x% are christian - how would we get that information if we can't ask the question?  With refugee's I'll note that /America/ doesn't actually screen these guys for being sent into the US, a global agency does and they are under no such PC liberal ideals to /not/ ask such questions and decide where they'll send refugees.

On immigration, again, if you'd read what I wrote, no one has to even ask these folks what religion they follow - just cross the ME countries off the "allowed in" list by putting their numbers down to 0 for the year, and it's done.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2015)

Germanys with visas were considered enemy aliens.  They were internment camps as were japanese.

It was war, which is what we are at with ISIS and radical terrorism.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 9, 2015)

Progressives want to see more Paris style attacks in the US, so they will keep supporting importing more Islamists.

Common sense Americans know we need to shut the doors to Islamists.  They are a backwards, barbaric ideology that enslaves women and doesn't tolerate gays at all.  Their values do not line up with American values at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2015)

Your post doesnt line up with American values either. Should you be deported?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I keep wondering why the liberals are so adamant about us accepting immigrants from the middle east?  Why?


Liberals are ADDICTED to immigrants.  They see them as VOTES for Democrats.  In most cases, that is true.  I'm not so sure with the Syrians though.  After fleeing from ISIS, they may not be so comfortable with the Democrats' loose, reckless, and irresponsible ideas on national security.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 9, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



no ones holy book except the koran calls for killing of infidels.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

num_nut said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really like for a liberal to tell me why please.
> ...


I wouldn't count on that happening with the Syrians, or anyone fleeing from ISIS.  They'd be more likely to line up behind the republicans stronger anti-ISIS policies, and tougher national security.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> *Trump calls for ‘total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States’*



Anyone who would oppose this idea MUST BE NUTS (OR SUICIDAL).


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Your post doesnt line up with American values either. Should you be deported?


Since when is national suicide an "American value" ?  Since when is abandonment of NATIONAL SECURITY an "American value" ?  Why am I talking to you ?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You must have never read the bible.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Your post doesnt line up with American values either. Should you be deported?
> ...


Who said national suicide or abandonment of national security was an american value?  You are talking to me because you know I'm your intellectual superior. Dont fight it. Its only going to traumatize you.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> Are you stating that all Muslims are terrorists?


Technically, YES, they ALL are, because to be a Muslim is to be a follower and obeyer of the Koran, which has 132 suras calling for violence and/or killing of non-Mulsims.  It is cover to cover terrorism.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Donald Trump Is a Bad Person
> 
> Can there be any doubt now that Donald Trump is a fascist?
> 
> ...



1.  Not fascist.

2.  Not bigoted.

3.  Not bad person

Strike 1.  Strike 2.  Strike 3.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Who said national suicide or abandonment of national security was an american value?  You are talking to me because you know I'm your intellectual superior. Dont fight it. Its only going to traumatize you.


YOU said it, INFERIOR, ugly, smelly, slave boy.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Dear America,
> ...


SILLY POST!


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Out of approximately 90,000 murders in the US over the last 5 years Islamic terrorist have kill 38 Americans.  That makes the odds of being killed by an Islamic terrorist in the US approximately 1 in 39 million or put another way; you are 43 times more likely to be killed by lightening.
> 
> Out of 7 million Muslims in the US 18 of them over the last 5 years have commited terrorist attacks in the US.  So following Trump's proposal, it is completely reasonable to punish 6,999,982 people because of the acts of 18 people.  As the ex-mayor of Los Angles said, this is insane.


1.  The ideology (masquerading as a religion) is illegal and 100% unconstitutional to begin with.

2.  Past performance over last 5 years is irrelevant. What is relevant is the jihadist desire to kill large numbers of Americans, while living in a nuclear technology age.  How many Americans had been killed by Muslims on US soil, on September 10, 2001 ?    Or by Japs on December 6, 1941 ?


----------



## protectionist (Dec 9, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> no they don't. They drive pick-ups with gun racks and a meal at McDonalds is a big night out for them.


I drive a Buick Regal, have a small .380 semi-automatic in my pocket, and I prefer Burger King.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...




Congress passed a bill that banned European immigration in 1917 and back then the vast majority of the Europeans were Christian.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Donald Trump Is a Bad Person
> 
> Can there be any doubt now that Donald Trump is a fascist?
> 
> ...


The libtard logic is amazing; allow more terrorist slaughters of Americans in order to keep the libtard view of America going strong.

I and a growing number of Americans dont care if you think Trump is a fascist or not. Just like the leftwing Black Lies Matters movement, who declares all of society to be racist with our microaggressions and similar bullshit, we have had enough.

Trump is going to be our next president and if you dont like it you can go fuck yourself.

Isnt free speech a wonderful thing?


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Go read the Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 which replaced the one from 1952.  You can continue to twist and spin all you want but TRUMP IS YOURS!

And if he mains the GOP nomination, he will hand the GOP the most embarrassing loss in election history.  It is really a gift to the DNC.

*GO DONALD*!​


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump Is a Bad Person
> ...



You do realize that if Trump is nominated, which is a GOP nightmare, most of the registered Republicans will stay at home on election day.  He has embarrassed the core of the Republican Party to the point that I am sure the establishment GOP are drawing up plans right now to stop him.  Their dilemma is he will most certainly run as a Third party, if he is not the GOP nominee.

Many Republican, true conservative and not wing nuts like you, have come to the conclusion that Trump would do more damage to the GOP as their nominee, than I would as a Third party candidate.  The heat will be going up on Mister Trump at the beginning of 2016. 

PERSONALLY, I LOVE THE GUY!  He is saying what many RW loony Republicans want to hear.  And he is repeating what a majority of the Republicans whisper is the back hall.

*GO DONALD!*​


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 9, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > no they don't. They drive pick-ups with gun racks and a meal at McDonalds is a big night out for them.
> ...



Yeah, Maccas sux...


----------



## Tilly (Dec 9, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> can muslims lie about their own religion? I mean can they say they are  not one when they are questioned about it by a gov. official?


They are allowed to lie about their religion if it will be beneficial for their religion. Al taqiyya and kitman. They can tell any lie provided in their heart they still hold true to Islam. This is a real problem for non muslims for obvious reasons. They can also engage in haram stuff too, if necessary, like the 9/11 butchers who drank alcohol in nightclubs and stuff prior to their attack.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > can muslims lie about their own religion? I mean can they say they are  not one when they are questioned about it by a gov. official?
> ...


Al taqiyya and kitman.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > no they don't. They drive pick-ups with gun racks and a meal at McDonalds is a big night out for them.
> ...


Their fries are the best.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I don't think so. You guys lie as easy as you take a breath.

He said a temporary ban, not a permanent ban. Jimmy Carter did exactly that against Iranians after the Tehran Embassy Hostage takeover.

Just like that lie about Tax-cuts for the Rich, If you like your plan you can keep it, and Obamacare will save us $2500.....so goes this lie too.

Everybody is lying about what he said.....even claimed that he was booed off the stage in NC, which turned out to be a total fabrication by Reuters. They are all part of the Washington political establishment. They act like they are at odds, but really they're working together to rob us blind.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Oh yes, I look at them and smile and say hello.  They are quite unfriendly for the most part though.  Occasionally I've gotten a response.  Of course, they consider you a second class citizen if you aren't a Muslim.  Aren't you aware of that little factoid?


----------



## Indofred (Dec 9, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You know, this post is so vile, I doubt even the OP would agree with it.



Why?
Your troops invaded and killed people that had not attacked them until they invaded.
I have no problem with the Iraqi army or any other defending force killing American invaders.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2015)

Tilly said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > can muslims lie about their own religion? I mean can they say they are  not one when they are questioned about it by a gov. official?
> ...




There was that Muslim who claimed to be Christian to get into the country to kill Americans.

"Fazliddin Kurbanov was admitted as a Christian refugee in 2009 from the booming world power of Uzbekistan. He claimed that he and his family were being persecuted in the majority Muslim country.

Soon after arriving, Kurbanov realized: He was a Muslim, after all!

He began communicating with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, telling them: "We are the closest ones to the infidels .... What would you say if with the help of God we implement a martyrdom act?"

At trial, Kurbanov's defense was that he was just trying to get information on the terrorists in order "to capture them."

The jury was unconvinced, perhaps swayed by the stores of ammonium nitrate, acetone, aluminum powder and Tannerite found in Kurbanov's apartment. Our immigration officials would have found Kurbanov's story as believable as his Christianity. "  
Ann Coulter - November 25, 2015 - IMPORTING TERRORISM AND OTHER AMERICAN VALUES


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

The Republican presidential front-runner's statement advocating a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" was condemned as bigoted, unconstitutional and potentially dangerous for American interests abroad. David Cameron, ..*. (Daily Telegraph (UK))*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


A chart simple enough even a libtard like you can understand it, shit head.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

*10 worst examples of Christian or far-right terrorism - Salon ..*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

* Muslim Congressman Says He Received Death Threat *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *10 worst examples of Christian or far-right terrorism - Salon ..*


Saloon is a stupid libtard rag.

Fuck them and their bullshit.

Only an idiot like you would believe them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Muslim Congressman Says He Received Death Threat *



Yeah and I received a death threat too because I am so handsome that everyone around me was jealous.

Stupid fuck.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *10 worst examples of Christian or far-right terrorism - Salon ..*
> ...


can you point out specifically  what lie they told...all that stuff you posted was bull shit


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah and I received a death threat too because I am so handsome that everyone around me was jealous.


Every one around you was blind drunk and you were face down on the ground....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Yeah, from the first word to the last word.

And fuck you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >








 poor baby LOl


----------



## Jeddahite (Dec 9, 2015)

When Chump's poll numbers go down, he throws some more meat at the knuckle-dragging salivators who then howl at the moon. What he proposes is still against the law, unconstitutional, unethical and just one step away from concentration camps. It will not happen, not even if Chump is elected president. It's a fantasy that feeds the needs and fears of a particular class in America. As my nephew once said, "Why do you want to go to Italy? Ain't we got pizza here?"


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Muslim Congressman Says He Received Death Threat *



He can thank Donald!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Muslim Congressman Says He Received Death Threat *
> ...


He can thank a moron like you for believing his horse shit.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > None of the Politicians on either side have much common sense.
> ...


so you didn't state why he was a dumbarse, you don't have any examples so you give some sort of political speech about college?  wht the fk libturd.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I've been sideline reading up on US immigration laws and policies and thought I'd share this: https://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/109th-congress-2005-2006/reports/02-28-immigration.pdf
> ...


again, I have the challenge out there bubba, post up the quote to justify your post or delete it. you are falsifying facts, that makes you a libturd dumb fk.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> When Chump's poll numbers go down, he throws some more meat at the knuckle-dragging salivators who then howl at the moon. What he proposes is still against the law, unconstitutional, unethical and just one step away from concentration camps. It will not happen, not even if Chump is elected president. It's a fantasy that feeds the needs and fears of a particular class in America. As my nephew once said, "Why do you want to go to Italy? Ain't we got pizza here?"


I will ask you like I have asked the other stupid shits that have repeated your lies.

Where is the violation of the Constitution in what Trump has said?

How do you know how he plans to implement this ban on Muslims; by specifically mentioning their religion?

What law is he violating by giving his opinion, dumb ass?

How is it unethical to ban populations of people who have a high mixture of terrorists within their population?

And where the fuck do you get the idea that concentration camps are one step away from his proposals?

You wont answer these questions because you are full of shit and are a fucking idiot, I know, but I thought I would give it a shot and see what you spout out in respoonse anyway..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Trump is not the dumb ass; the idiot libtards who think anyone that disagrees with them is stupid are the dumbasses.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it was the Democrats  idea to leave the dirty war in Iraq, and expand the clean war in Afghanistan and Libya.
> ...


and then there is Benghazi and war on climate, and nothing about protecting americans.  he is a failed president.


----------



## Liminal (Dec 9, 2015)

Does this mean that dumbshit Trump is going to stop dealing with Saudi billionaires?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


again, I don't see anything about americans in there.  So, your point, you still haven't provided the evidence.  so you fail. BTW, is a muslim born in America, a muslim or an american?  What say you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Does this mean that dumbshit Trump is going to stop dealing with Saudi billionaires?


why would he, he likes money.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 9, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that dumbshit Trump is going to stop dealing with Saudi billionaires?
> ...


He might not have a choice. They might hold a grudge.
Middle East department store chain dumps Trump products


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 9, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stating that all Muslims are terrorists?
> ...


in the Bible it states that you must stone to death anyone who works on Sundays so technically all christians (those who are followers and obeyers of the bible) are murderers. See how that works.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No they don't. I have many Muslim friends. The only ones treating people as second class citizens are you Trump supporters.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 9, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Does this mean that dumbshit Trump is going to stop dealing with Saudi billionaires?


I'm curious to know how someone you call a "dumbshit" could be in a position to deal with billionaires?
You're the dumbshit pal.
Trump craps bigger than you.
You're shitting your pants at the thought that a man with Trump's abilities is going to reverse the course of destruction 'Bonobo' put the country on.......on purpose in order to destroy it.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 9, 2015)

NY Daily News Cover Shows Donald Trump Beheading Statue Of Liberty

Trump is now the most hated man in the world.


----------



## LastProphet (Dec 9, 2015)

Where Trump comes from: naming illuminati icon in trumperminator role

*Where the name Trump comes from:*
The role "Donald J Trump" is casted as fake terminator and musician in the illuminati anti-bible, blowing one of their last trumpets, in the BIG BANG script that starts with the staged arrest of the Obama Bi(nla)den's presidency.
[Added Mar 15 2014: after the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden at the Temple Mount crucified to the missing Boeing 777].

*How illuminati named icon Trump *

It seems that all it takes is to look at the dictionary:
- From etymonline: trump- noun - playing card of a suit ranking above the others. 1520's alteration of triumph
- From merriam-websters: trumpet: chiefly scottish as in a jew's harp, the sound of or as trumpeting, the trump of doom, first known use the 14th century.

*But the two main sources are not in the dictionary:*
1. Tramp to mock the fact that all billionaires served in headlines to human cattle are FAKE, nothing but actors
2. But the KEY is elsewhere: the first FOUR out of the FIVE characters: *TRUM*, pointing to the end of the reversed Truman show.

*BASICS*
The link between the Truman show and president Harry S Truman alias Robert Ritter von Greim, Hitler's last Luftwaffe commander and last Generalfeldmarschall:
Simulated Reality, the world as we know it: BIG BROTHER TV shows  = SIMULATED REALITY = world as we know it
IV Reich, lead by Adolf Hitler's great nephew: Marshall Plan for dummies - largest capital injection a country ever got from another country exposed, starting with its name

For the BIG BANG start here: where the name Obama comes from:
BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA II: Naming Illuminati Icons for the human cattle while fulfilling the anti-Bble
Illuminati Religion: BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA II Naming Illuminati Icons for the human cattle while fulfilling the anti-Bble

Hispanics to billionaires: all ACTORS Cruz to Trump
The 44th US president by the last antichrist - the real story
Hitlery' s mother is related to Churchill, her father is Adolf Hitler, same as her half-sister Angela, daughter of Gretl Braun.
Obama's full detonation: from countless dedicated actors to veteran Al Sharpton.
The Last Antichrist: Napoleon, Hitler, BushClinton since 1992: USA since 2008 What REALLY happened  - read it again days after Obama will be arrested, 2015.

_Blog_
Simulated Reality, the world as we know it: Where Trump comes from: naming illuminati icon in trumperminator role


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 9, 2015)

^ What the heck was all that?


Anyway, I would really like to see the laws and unconstitutionality.  I've not decided who I'm voting for yet, so you can't lump me in with a the Trumpets, give me some evidence that it's illegal because everything I'm reading says it is perfectly legal...

The constitutionality bit only applies to American citizens so I'm not getting how it's being applied to foreigners...  By that argument, should I not be able to legally buy a gun in the US because I entertain thoughts of [possibly] retiring in another country that bans guns? (I've specifically pondered France and Australia who have heavy gun restrictions.)  Basically all I'm getting out of the argument being put forth is that everyone on the entire planet has the same rights as legal American citizens, but that's not reality...


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



So he is lying and Donald isn't?  GOTCHA!


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



We are not under the old law anymore.  The new law, the New Testament, says nothing about keeping the Sabbath holy.  The first century Christians met on the first day of the week. when they prayed, worshipped, took communion, fellowshipped, and sang psalms.  Get a Grip...


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> NY Daily News Cover Shows Donald Trump Beheading Statue Of Liberty
> 
> Trump is now the most hated man in the world.



He better double his body guards.  He has defined himself to the world as a "modern day Hitler."

To think that the GOP may very well, and probably has to, nominate him for the highest office in the world.  It is mind boggling.  Glad I am not a Republican!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> He might not have a choice. They might hold a grudge.
> Middle East department store chain dumps Trump products


Yeah, thats gonna put Trump in the poor house for sure.

Only an idiot libtard like you  would imply that people should put their own safety at risk in order to maintain business profits with Muslim merchants.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> He better double his body guards.  He has defined himself to the world as a "modern day Hitler."



No, he hasnt.

Only people with over active imaginations and no sense of history say such nonsense.

Trump is not a Socialist, he is not a racist, despite stupid claims to the opposite, and Trump is not an environmentalist wack job like Hitler was and Obama is.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 9, 2015)

Macy's stopped selling his stuff here in the US a while back and he laughed at them, I highly doubt ME merchants mean /anything/ to his bottom line.  Trump makes the vast majority of his money off property, I think second was capital gains from investments... merchandising as I recall was like a grand total of maybe $200,000 or something...  Maybe I'll see if I can dig up the financial report again...


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > He better double his body guards.  He has defined himself to the world as a "modern day Hitler."
> ...



Nice to be in your little world, but the majority of the Islamic world see it quite differently.  There are many Muslim countries considering renaming their properties that have Trump's name.  I expect even many outside the Muslim world will follow suit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> So he is lying and Donald isn't?  GOTCHA!


Maybe I missed it but has Trump claimed that he has been given a death threat? Maybe he has maybe he hasnt, but it is irrelevant to his campaign, while minority Victim Mongering, Race Baiting liars have been faking death threats for decades now.
And I am not saying that this man in particular is lying. I am saying if he did get a death threat, it is no more Trumps fault than anyone elses other than the ass hole that made the threat. Hence it is irrelevant to the main point; we need to take a break on immigration from Muslim populations untill the Muslim population already here shows signs of assimilating into the American population, and that might never happen.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Nice to be in your little world, but the majority of the Islamic world see it quite differently.



So what, that does not make their claims truthful, dude.



JimH52 said:


> There are many Muslim countries considering renaming their properties that have Trump's name.  I expect even many outside the Muslim world will follow suit.



Good, that is their right.

I would like to see Dearborn MI renamed to "Sharia Arabia", so what?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2015)

If we are at war with ISIS, there is a legal basis to detain and confine those who might have ties to ISIS.  Rights to safety of the US citizens trumps the right to immigrate or seek refugee protections in the US.
If we don't have a strong defense, all the bombs in syria is not going to keep us safe from terrorism at home.  Open door policy is an open door to being invaded by terrorist and jihadists.
Either we are at war with ISIS or just slow dancing with them.  Kicking sand at them is just going to make them more determined to hit us at home.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Only a fuck head asshole like you would doubt that Right wing numb nuts like you would make death threat to the Muslim Congressman...Fuck you white punk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I guess Daesh has won Trump over.  He has declared war on Islam, exactly what they wanted someone to do.  They just had to wait for someone arrogant, shallow, and egotistical enough to do it.

I MUST ADMIT, DONALD STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 9, 2015)

*Your Basic "Trump is God" GOP voter*



*Missouri man says hanging noose with Confederate flag is a rope-tying lesson and ‘not racism at all’*


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Your Basic "Trump is God" GOP voter*
> 
> 
> 
> *Missouri man says hanging noose with Confederate flag is a rope-tying lesson and ‘not racism at all’*



Future Trump campaign manager?


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 9, 2015)

I was going to post a few more Trump threads - but there are just too many.  Here are the headlines:

*Philly Mayor: Trump Is An A**hole*

*HAIR WARS: London Mayor Unloads On Trump*

*Russell Simmons To Trump: 'Stop The Bullsh*t'*

*FriendsWhoLikeTrump.com Will Make You Want To Delete Your Facebook*

*University Has Second Thoughts About Donald Trump, Revokes Honor*

*Trump's Incendiary Comments Throw GOP Into A Tailspin*

*British Parliament Actually Has To Consider Banning Trump From U.K.*

*Tom Brokaw Invokes Holocaust In Powerful Indictment Of Trump*

*Aspiring Statesman Donald Trump Has Already Pissed Off U.S. Allies*

*Donald Trump Wants Help 'Closing That Internet Up'*

*Watch Donald Trump Get Attacked By A Bald Eagle*


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2015)

I like the gif.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2015)

You people DO realize that those terrorists who have made successful attacks on this country weren't refugees, right?

All of them came in legally on visas.  We need to understand the difference between  the two, not lump everything into one blanket group so that it all gets confused.

We need to tighten up on the visa program, not the refugees.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Or not


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> You people DO realize that those terrorists who have made successful attacks on this country weren't refugees, right?
> 
> All of them came in legally on visas.  We need to understand the difference between  the two, not lump everything into one blanket group so that it all gets confused.
> 
> We need to tighten up on the visa program, not the refugees.


Yes, we do. Why do we need to double down on our country men?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2015)

BTW..............if we are going to ban Muslims from coming into this country, should we also ban Muslims from using gun ranges, or even purchasing guns, even if the Muslim in question is a native born citizen with no police record?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> BTW..............if we are going to ban Muslims from coming into this country, should we also ban Muslims from using gun ranges, or even purchasing guns, even if the Muslim in question is a native born citizen with no police record?


I love to read ignorant uniformed posters stupid. It's hilarious


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> You people DO realize that those terrorists who have made successful attacks on this country weren't refugees, right?
> 
> All of them came in legally on visas.  We need to understand the difference between  the two, not lump everything into one blanket group so that it all gets confused.
> 
> We need to tighten up on the visa program, not the refugees.



ISIS have tried to enter the US through the refugee program, we know this for sure.  We don't know how many have made it in, just the ones that get stopped.

We don't know if they are recruiting, giving orders, running financing for future or past attacks or just sleepers for some yet to be thought of attack.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> BTW..............if we are going to ban Muslims from coming into this country, should we also ban Muslims from using gun ranges, or even purchasing guns, even if the Muslim in question is a native born citizen with no police record?



Basically, NaziCons want all races to disappear - other than the white race.  Whites will soon be a minority - so their crazy radical shit will only get worse.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is not proposing cutting off immigration of Muslims.  He is proposing stopping the *entry of all Muslims into the US*.  That means Muslim who are permanent residents of the US as well as Muslims who are US citizens would not be able to re-enter the US.  And that my friend would be a clear violation of the 1st amendment, and depending on the situation a violation of 5th amendment and possibly the 14th amendment.
> ...


Are screening them to determine if they are a Muslim or a terrorist. There is a difference.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Yes, Trump is a huge problem for the GOP.  With his recent comments he's an embarrassment to the party. Just about every major power broker in the party has denounced him.  Although Trump pledged his loyalty to the party, the party has certainly not reciprocated.  His recent statements indicated that a break might be coming.  Trump told ABC's Kelly Ripa and Michael Strahan on their daytime talk show that he might pursue a run if the Republican Party doesn't treat him right.

With the extremist  stand Trump is taking, the GOP may be better off without him even it cost them the presidency.  They know there is no way he will win the presidency and his increasingly insane attacks could cost the party a lot seats in congress.


Trump: I'll Run Independent if GOP Treats Me Badly


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I think this is called *"Political Utopia."*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> I think this is called *"Political Utopia."*


No, it's called '*Libtard Self Delusion*'.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You people DO realize that those terrorists who have made successful attacks on this country weren't refugees, right?
> ...


*Don't worry, Trump will keep them out. 

Asked  how his proposal to deny Muslims entry to the US would work in practice and whether border agents would have to ask people their religion, Trump said, "They would say 'Are you Muslim?'"  Of course, we know ISIS would never lie.  *

http://www.newsweek.com/trump-wants-custom-agents-ask-are-you-muslim-402498


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Yes, Trump is a huge problem for the GOP.  With his recent comments he's an embarrassment to the party. Just about every major power broker in the party has denounced him.



Which is why he got an 8 point upswing from the only poll released since he said it in South Carolina, dude.

You really dont get the phenomenon going on here, not to be rude, but you dont.

The Professional Political Class has met its match. For the first time since WW2, they face a challenger that they cannot control, who isnt intimidated by their antics and who is advancing the cause of the regular American citizenry, not the Professional Political Class or the corporations.

NOTHING the media says can harm Trump since more people trust him than trust the press that is supposedly being used to bring him down.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> *Don't worry, Trump will keep them out.
> 
> Asked  how his proposal to deny Muslims entry to the US would work in practice and whether border agents would have to ask people their religion, Trump said, "They would say 'Are you Muslim?'"  Of course, we know ISIS would never lie.  *
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/trump-wants-custom-agents-ask-are-you-muslim-402498


That was sarcasm, my Gawd!

roflmao


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 9, 2015)

You know, the GOP could win the WH and both houses of Congress if they had a real candidate, instead of a lunatic.  With the security concerns the country has, the voters may actually turn to the GOP.  Trump, with his "either me or nobody" attitude will keep that from happening.  He will embarrass the GOP.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *Don't worry, Trump will keep them out.
> ...


Well that's about as close he has come to explaining how he will keep Muslims out of the US.  I suppose it's a secret.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2015)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Experts: Trump Muslim ban likely constitutional


----------



## Flopper (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Trump is a huge problem for the GOP.  With his recent comments he's an embarrassment to the party. Just about every major power broker in the party has denounced him.
> ...


Oh, I think I understand the phenomenon quite well.   Most of his supporters don't follow political issues that much and have no appreciation for how hard it is get anything done in the highly polarized environment of Washington. They are not interested in why government is dysfunction only the fact that is. They have no interest in how Trump would do anything.  They just want hear him say "Trust me.  I'll may America great again."  They want to be told it's all so easy, Close the Mosques, throw all the illegals out of America, ban Muslims from entering the country, blame most the murders of whites on blacks, break trade treaties and internationals agreements with disagree we don't like, and protect ourselves by building walls around the country, real and political.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Pick up a bible and read it christian. _For truly, I say to you, *till heaven and earth pass away, not an iota, not a dot, will pass the law until all is accomplished.  Whoever then relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven;* but he who does them and teaches them shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.(Matthew 5:18-19 RSV)


The last thing any Christian should do is start spouting off what is in the Koran._


_This Video of Christians Judging Quran Passages Is Going Viral — But Not for the Reason You Think_


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 9, 2015)

jc456 said:


> so you didn't state why he was a dumbarse, you don't have any examples so you give some sort of political speech about college?  wht the fk libturd.



Every time he opens his mouth he's shown to be a dumbarse. He has almost no intellectual curiosity about the world, he talks in nothing but soundbites that are fed to him, and he appeals to those who think in terms of the lowest common denominator. He is a dumbarse.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 9, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Trump is not the dumb ass; the idiot libtards who think anyone that disagrees with them is stupid are the dumbasses.



Not at all. Only those who don't think critically and like to appeal to the peanut gallery in order to get votes or get people to think around to their point of view. For example: You. You are a dumbarse.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 9, 2015)

jc456 said:


> and then there is Benghazi and war on climate, and nothing about protecting americans.  he is a failed president.



Benghazi is in Libya last time I looked so I addressed that point. That aside, Benghazi was the fault of those who perpetrated the incident. What war on climate? You mean the fact that it has been proven over and over again by climate scientists that climate change is happening and humans are having an impact on it? That war? Why is that a war? It's common sense. 

You have an armed forces and police forces in various states. He's protecting you just fine. If you think any president of any political persuasion can protect your sorry arse 24/7, you're an idiot.

He is not a failed president by a long way. Not great, but he he done okay considering what he inherited.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Trump's ban is not on immigrants but Muslims.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 10, 2015)

So question................how do we differentiate between immigrants and Muslims?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> So question................how do we differentiate between immigrants and Muslims?


Trump says we should ask them at the boarder.  Simple, Easy, and Stupid like most of Trump's plans for America.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 10, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> NY Daily News Cover Shows Donald Trump Beheading Statue Of Liberty
> 
> Trump is now the most hated man in the world.


How original.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



Most of the scriptures used in the video are from the Old Law, the Old Testament.  Christians are not bound by the old law.  But it is important to understand that Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the SAME GOD.

The problem is that there is a sect of Islam that has perverted their beliefs to allow murders, rapes, and other atrocities that have befallen much of the middle east.  The problem is NOT Islam or Muslims.  The problem is Daesh and their perversion of their religion.

This evil cannot be removed with bombs and bullets alone, as Trump and many in the GOP have asserted.  It is a much deeper problem that must be addressed in a comprehesive manner.  Obama has started the process, but it is going to be a long and painful journey.

People like Trump are EXACTLY what Daesh wants.  They want the US to come to Syrian and Iraq and show the world that they are legitimate.  Donald, as he often does, shows his ignorance and arrogance by doing and saying exactly what they want to hear.


----------



## Jeddahite (Dec 10, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


It also looks like the shootouts at Planned Parenthood clinics in the United States! Who do the "baby warriors" think they are to flout U.S. law and tell women what they should or shouldn't do about their health or lives? Did "baby warrior" get a vasectomy or carry condoms at all times so he wouldn't be responsible for a birth? Did he adopt? Did he make sure congress was willing to feed, house and educate ALL children? Did he try to make a direct impact in the lives of less fortunate children by volunteering in some way? No, he decided to do nothing but kill because he's a "warrior". Just like jihadists.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Well that's about as close he has come to explaining how he will keep Muslims out of the US.  I suppose it's a secret.


It's not exactly a secret, it's just undefined but implied.  It's like if my daughter says she is going to her brother's house, she doesnt really have to give me the details of how she will get there. I know she can and I know the typical way she would go. But I dont just assume she is lying to me or that she doesnt know the routes.

Trump is talking about instituting a policy that is going to a be a temporary policy and done in the same ways this type of thing has been done before.

But it must be done and listing the details of how he is going to do it is unneeded and could give our enemies more time to circumvent any measures Trump has in mind. Why should he do that?

And besides, all the promises given in a campaign are more about what they intend to do, as they have to negotiate the final law and the staffers have to translate that into legal code.

A million things could happen till then and Trump winds up with something somewhat like he wanted but almost unrecognizable.

So what is the point of using such specificity today?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


What a stupid comment. These women had acid poured on their faces, genius.


----------



## Jeddahite (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes, some women had acid poured on their faces in the middle east, and some women were killed and threatened to be killed in the U.S.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Most of the scriptures used in the video are from the Old Law, the Old Testament.  Christians are not bound by the old law.  But it is important to understand that Jews, Christians, and Muslims worship the SAME GOD.



Agreed.



JimH52 said:


> The problem is that there is a sect of Islam that has perverted their beliefs to allow murders, rapes, and other atrocities that have befallen much of the middle east.  The problem is NOT Islam or Muslims.  The problem is Daesh and their perversion of their religion.



The problem is a bit broader than that and includes the Salafist Jihadis of any organization, not just ISIS.



JimH52 said:


> This evil cannot be removed with bombs and bullets alone, as Trump and many in the GOP have asserted.



True,  but then I dont think anyone really believes that killing the Jihadis alone will bring us a permanent solution.

But it is a good start.



JimH52 said:


> It is a much deeper problem that must be addressed in a comprehesive manner.  Obama has started the process, but it is going to be a long and painful journey.



Agreed, in general, but it can be a relatively short process not extending to more than ten years to bring down ISIS and all its fellow jihadist groups.

What it takes is a comprehensive understanding of the problem, the development of a strategy that is efficient in materials, cost and effort, and the political determination to implement the strategy.

While we are using multimillion dollar weapons systems to fight  cheap infantry in dug outs we will lose the attrition aspect of the struggle. While we are keeping our borders wide open for the enemy to enter our country we are being clueless.



JimH52 said:


> People like Trump are EXACTLY what Daesh wants.  They want the US to come to Syrian and Iraq and show the world that they are legitimate.  Donald, as he often does, shows his ignorance and arrogance by doing and saying exactly what they want to hear.



Daesh can want all they want, it does not matter. IF we shut them out of our country to as great a degree as possible, we minimize their activities here. If we shut down ISIS access to the internet and social media we take away most of their ability to recruit here as well.

Your approach to defeating ISIS via political hackery is what is the real disaster here. We cannot win a war with political agendas driving the show.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> Yes, some women had acid poured on their faces in the middle east, and some women were killed and threatened to be killed in the U.S.


What some kook-burger did at an abortion clinic does not compare to the DELIBERATE actions of Salafist Jihadis intent on preventing all women from getting an education.

And what that Kook did shooting up that clinic is nothing compared to the live dismemberment of unborn babies with no pain killers given them.


----------



## Jeddahite (Dec 10, 2015)

I am a feminist. All of my life I've been treated as less than, not as qualified, the "little woman", the lesser sex, good for one thing only, dumber, blond and stupid, cute but should stay in my place, pushy and loud if I talked too much. Fact is I'm smarter than at least half the men I talk to. But men have made the rules for my life. Men have told me what I can and can't do, how I should live, work and take care of my health. Men usually have no idea what it's like because it's never happened to them. They dismiss feminists as obsessive, man-hating wackos because it's so much easier than thinking about what we really want. Yes, this probably means you. Deal with it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> I am a feminist. All of my life I've been treated as less than, not as qualified, the "little woman", the lesser sex, good for one thing only, dumber, blond and stupid, cute but should stay in my place, pushy and loud if I talked too much.




Bullshit.  IT is all in your head as you have been sensitized to every microaggression in the known universe.

Studies have shown that women with the same experience and qualifications make more money than equivalent men.

Do Men Really Earn More Than Women? - Infographic - PayScale

These stats show the net pay after adjusting for time off for having babies and raising children, etc, which further penalizes womens incomes.

You think that you are victimized because someone says 'Good morning beautiful' and you are unaware of what a joke feminism is.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 10, 2015)

*Yes, Carter's Ban of Iranians was About National Security*
* "Iranian students in the United States instructing them to commence terrorist activities by planting bombs" *
December 9, 2015
Daniel Greenfield







My piece yesterday on how Jimmy Carter responded to the hostage crisis in Iran by issuing a ban on Iranians coming to the United States has gone viral. It's been cited by NewsMax, Rush Limbaugh and many others.

On the other side of the coin, it's been hit with attacks from the left. Either way this part of American history has stirred a lot of interest. So let's take a closer look at what really happened.

President Carter ordered a number of responses to the hostage crisis.

One of these was that, "Fourth, the Secretary of Treasury [State] and the Attorney General will invalidate all visas issued to Iranian citizens for future entry into the United States, effective today. We will not reissue visas, nor will we issue new visas, except for compelling and proven humanitarian reasons or where the national interest of our own country requires. This directive will be interpreted very strictly."

Not only were Iranians barred from entering the United States, but the large number of Iranian students already in the country were ordered to immediately report to the INS. They were asked about their support for Khomeini and feelings about the United States.

The ACLU and other left-wing groups accused Carter of violating the First Amendment. A lawsuit was filed claiming that "the primary purpose of the regulation at issue was both to punish Iranian students in the United States for past demonstrations and to chill the future exercise of their rights of speech, association, and assembly."

A Carter judge overturned the law, but it was upheld by a Federal Appeals Court and the Supreme Court declined to review the case. (A "Fact Check" at a site called FlaglerLive by Pierre Tristam claims, "It did not outlive the first glance by a judge barely three weeks after implementation." That is completely untrue.)

His response to the problem of Islamic terrorism echoed Trump's response and proposals for a moratorium on immigration by other candidates such as Ted Cruz and Rand Paul.

Like Trump, Carter was even accused of "fearmongering" and of engaging in a "witch hunt" and violating the First Amendment.

Critics have complained that the measure targeted nationality rather than religion. But efforts were made to aid Jews, Christians and other minorities to exempt them from the consequences of the measure and bring them to the United States.

The entire crisis had been caused by the Islamic Revolution's takeover of Iran and its propensity for Islamic terrorism. The attempt to claim that it was a response to a national threat, rather than the reality of religious terrorism, ignores what actually took place.

The Islamic State's terror is just Iran's Islamic Revolution on a larger transnational scale. Sunni Islam is more widespread than Iran's Shiite Islam and the footprint of Islamic terrorists, both those associated with ISIS and with rival terror groups including Al Qaeda, is much larger. The scale of the problem has transcended any single nation, but Trump's proposal echoes that of Carter.

When dealing with Islamists, the term "nationality" has little practical meaning. Islamists define themselves by religion, not by nationality. They do not view conflicts with America as a war between nations, but a war between Islam and the Great Satan.

 Carter was responding to the Islamic Revolution's attacks on Americans. But he was also addressing concerns about terrorism by Iranian students in the United States, escalating violence between Iranian students and American students and worries that access to the US embassy in Tehran would enable Iranians to arrive with forged documents to carry out attacks in America.

Critics of my piece have claimed that this was purely a state-to-state response. For example, Kim LaCapria at Snopes writes, "Carter's fourth sanction pertaining to visas for Iranian nationals was in no way a security measure".

...

Yes, Carter's Ban of Iranians was About National Security


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's about as close he has come to explaining how he will keep Muslims out of the US.  I suppose it's a secret.
> ...


It's perfectly reasonable for a candidate to explain their ideas and address questions about them, particular when those ideas are a radical departures from those of his running mates.  Simply saying "Trust me;  it's going to be simple, easy and fast", doesn't work at least not for anyone with any intelligence.  This is the rhetoric you expect of a 3rd world dictator speaking to illiterate peasants.

I think Trump's problem with explaining himself is that he has no idea how he might do what he has suggested nor does he know enough about the issues to go any further than issuing broad generations.

If you go to Trump's official web site and look at his position on the issues, you will not find a single word about terrorism, nor limiting immigration from countries such as Syria. You will not find anything about deporting all illegal immigrants.  What he might do as president is anyone's guess.  However, one thing is for sure, his support from his own party in congress would be lukewarm at best.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 10, 2015)

* Report: GOP Leaders Huddled To Talk How To Stop Trump At Convention *





An intriguing report Thursday in the Washington Post revealed that top Republicans leaders huddled at a restaurant in DC Monday night to scope out what to do if the GOP convention next summer ended up being contested convention.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Dec 10, 2015)

America needs more uncivilised, backwards, violent middle eastern shitheads......

For diversitys sake !   Lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 10, 2015)

* Poll: 57 Percent Of Americans Oppose Trump's Proposed Ban On Muslims *


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

Flopper said:


> It's perfectly reasonable for a candidate to explain their ideas and address questions about them, particular when those ideas are a radical departures from those of his running mates.  Simply saying "Trust me;  it's going to be simple, easy and fast", doesn't work at least not for anyone with any intelligence.  This is the rhetoric you expect of a 3rd world dictator speaking to illiterate peasants.



Or an advertising person. Notice how advertisers dont appeal to the target audiences intellect? They appeal to their emotions, and that is what Trump does, but he also does it in a way to deliberately provoke the media, but thats another topic.

Trump is trying to win an election, not a tenured position at Yale. So he appeals to the heart, not the brain like a good businessman would.



Flopper said:


> I think Trump's problem with explaining himself is that he has no idea how he might do what he has suggested nor does he know enough about the issues to go any further than issuing broad generations.



Oh I think he has a lot of options lined up but no one will here too many excruciating details about them until he is ready to implement them.

If he is approaching this election process like he would a business deal then he has already drawn up charts for what actions and responses he will take as contingency for dozens of potential risks. It's called 'risk management'.



Flopper said:


> If you go to Trump's official web site and look at his position on the issues, you will not find a single word about terrorism, nor limiting immigration from countries such as Syria. You will not find anything about deporting all illegal immigrants.  What he might do as president is anyone's guess.  However, one thing is for sure, his support from his own party in congress would be lukewarm at best.


Yeah, he is working the electorate like an entertainer works a crowd. He has likely a team of survey takers that form profiles on the target electorates on various issues that are current or potentially current. That is called 'market research' and he does these things as part of normal business. He isnt just getting a snap shot of the electorate, but is compiling a running dynamic profile of various demographic groups and has people who studies their reactions to various plausible positions he takes and what are key hot button phrases that get them energized and up out of their chairs.

But the key here is that most voters no longer trust the Media, no longer trust their parties leadership and no longer trust the political establishment.

When these entities attack Trump, it simply affirms in their minds that he is not a part of the political establishment and it has turned on him for breaking ranks against the American people.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Poll: 57 Percent Of Americans Oppose Trump's Proposed Ban On Muslims *


lol, Talking Points memo, roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Report: GOP Leaders Huddled To Talk How To Stop Trump At Convention *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they want to pour gasoline on a raging fire.

That'll work.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > It's perfectly reasonable for a candidate to explain their ideas and address questions about them, particular when those ideas are a radical departures from those of his running mates.  Simply saying "Trust me;  it's going to be simple, easy and fast", doesn't work at least not for anyone with any intelligence.  This is the rhetoric you expect of a 3rd world dictator speaking to illiterate peasants.
> ...


That sounds like a pretty good analysis.  You've nailed the reason for the Trump support. His supporters simply don't trust the political establishment.  I tribute that's mostly due to their lack of understanding of how the our political system actually works and Trump is not going to change that.  In fact, his ability to change anything will be greatly hampered because of the lack of respect he commands within his own party.   

If Trump continues to command the lead, the Republican convention should be well worth watching.  The nominee has always been the leader of his party.  So far Trump seems to have little interest in leading the party and the party has even less interest in Trump.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 10, 2015)

Flopper said:


> That sounds like a pretty good analysis.  You've nailed the reason for the Trump support. His supporters simply don't trust the political establishment.  I tribute that mostly to their lack of understanding of how the our political system actually works and Trump is not going to change that.  In fact, his ability to change anything is greatly hampered because of the lack of respect he commands within his own party.


Cool, thanks for the compliment.  Been studying this guy for a while, ever since the Birther shit started.

Trump is the perfect foil to beat the Establishment Duopoly.

Now, would you like to hear how he can be beaten?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2015)

The danger is not like Carter and Iran.  It is not isolated to a country.  Unfortunately it is a segment of ideology within Islam that is being exploited.  Segments exist within every country where there are muslims.  They travel from around the world to fight for this idea of an islamic caliphate and are told the US and west are the major obstacles.  It exists online and even in games.  We can't distinguish them by a passport.  The one common denominator they have is Islam.

Security has to begin somewhere.  We don't know how many have become radicalized within the US but those who have traveled to ISIS areas are a higher danger.  Those from war torn areas with links to ISIS are a danger.  Till we have a way to separate the victims and those that have sneaked into the refugees as infiltrators, we have to contain them and take the time to weed through true muslims and radicals.

The attacks on the US are only a tiny hint at what war 24/7 would be like.  No time to investigate.  No time to mourn the dead.  No time to clean the blood off the street between attacks.  It is hard reality but either you find a way to keep ISIS and radical ideology out of the country and away from those already living here that might become radicalized, it will become the reality of the country in the future.

Right now the mess of the middle east will become our mess and be magnified by our open society welcoming and not prejudging.  America is an unprotected child open to deadly infections.  Are we going to do what ever it takes to protect the country or just let the infection take it's course and hope or pray for the best?

There is no blood test or DNA test to use to keep terrorism from invading.  There is no racial limits or nationality to determine who is going to become a terrorist.  At what point do we lock our doors and bolt our windows and cower in our rooms hoping terrorism will kill us?

There is a genuine fear.  The increase in gun sales proves that.  If we felt safe, do you thing most people would even consider the need for a gun?

You are not letting them join your once a month book club, you are inviting them to live in your country, next door to you.  They don't care if you want to be their friend or if your kids go to the same schools. Their gold key to heaven is to kill and to be killed with as much blood on their hands as possible.

How do you want to defeat that if you can't identify who they are?

It is tragic how life has changed and the extent we go through in our day to day lives to protect ourselves.  We give more attention to the water we drink than who lives in this country that hate us and is actively working to kill us.  We have to begin by identifying dangers and do something to change the situation that cultivates it.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> The danger is not like Carter and Iran.  It is not isolated to a country.  Unfortunately it is a segment of ideology within Islam that is being exploited.  Segments exist within every country where there are muslims.  They travel from around the world to fight for this idea of an islamic caliphate and are told the US and west are the major obstacles.  It exists online and even in games.  We can't distinguish them by a passport.  The one common denominator they have is Islam.
> 
> Security has to begin somewhere.  We don't know how many have become radicalized within the US but those who have traveled to ISIS areas are a higher danger.  Those from war torn areas with links to ISIS are a danger.  Till we have a way to separate the victims and those that have sneaked into the refugees as infiltrators, we have to contain them and take the time to weed through true muslims and radicals.
> 
> ...



Are you including homegrown white Christian terrorists?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a pretty good analysis.  You've nailed the reason for the Trump support. His supporters simply don't trust the political establishment.  I tribute that mostly to their lack of understanding of how the our political system actually works and Trump is not going to change that.  In fact, his ability to change anything is greatly hampered because of the lack of respect he commands within his own party.
> ...


Sure, but I think I know already how he will be beaten if he get's the nomination.  The GOP sees him as a terrible candidate. His pronouncements on politics may lean rightward on the whole, but they splatter all over the map. At times, he has endorsed universal health insurance, higher taxes on the rich, and even praised leading Democrats — including Obama!.  Now this may endear him to his supporters proving he's truly an outside, however it will do little to gain him the support of power brokers in the GOP, the people he will need to win the election. To congressmen, governors, and major financial supporters, Trump isn't reliable and he's not likely to get much support from them.

Hillary Clinton's biggest problem is she is yesterday's news.  She lacks the ability to inspire Democratic voters as Obama did and she doesn't have the appeal to younger voters that she once had.  Trump is the answer to her prayers. Everything about Trump's persona would inspire Democratic-leaning voters to rally around their nominee, however uninspired they might otherwise be feeling. As a racist, a nativist, an astonishingly crude misogynist, and an almost comical anti-intellectual, Trump cuts the perfect villainous figure in the Democratic imagination. Just the mention of Trump's name will send Democrats out knocking on doors.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> The danger is not like Carter and Iran.  It is not isolated to a country.  Unfortunately it is a segment of ideology within Islam that is being exploited.  Segments exist within every country where there are muslims.  They travel from around the world to fight for this idea of an islamic caliphate and are told the US and west are the major obstacles.  It exists online and even in games.  We can't distinguish them by a passport.  The one common denominator they have is Islam.
> 
> Security has to begin somewhere.  We don't know how many have become radicalized within the US but those who have traveled to ISIS areas are a higher danger.  Those from war torn areas with links to ISIS are a danger.  Till we have a way to separate the victims and those that have sneaked into the refugees as infiltrators, we have to contain them and take the time to weed through true muslims and radicals.
> 
> ...


In trying to root out terrorists, we can not afford to alienate millions of peaceful Muslims in the US.  Without their help, there is little chance of finding the real terrorists.  It's like finding a need in a haystack. Sure, there are Muslims that have radical ideas just as there are non-Muslims.  Luckily thou, very few have the courage to act on what they believe.  This year 3 Islamic terrorist out of 7 million Muslims did so.  Last year there were 5 and the year before that there were 8.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2015)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The danger is not like Carter and Iran.  It is not isolated to a country.  Unfortunately it is a segment of ideology within Islam that is being exploited.  Segments exist within every country where there are muslims.  They travel from around the world to fight for this idea of an islamic caliphate and are told the US and west are the major obstacles.  It exists online and even in games.  We can't distinguish them by a passport.  The one common denominator they have is Islam.
> ...



They need to want to root out the radical elements of Islam.  Those that are peaceful don't want groups like ISIS attracting their children.  They should be in the forefront of the reporting on potential threats and questionable activity.  They have these elements in their neighborhoods and mosques.  There might be fear element but they should fear the terrorism and the hate that can build from such acts more than fear of their belief in Islam being questioned by radicals.

We should not have to wonder what is happening in the muslim communities, they should be telling the police and authorities when there is a problem.  The US is supposed to be their country now and they need to take a part in protecting it from terrorism and radicals.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeddahite said:


> I am a feminist. All of my life I've been treated as less than, not as qualified, the "little woman", the lesser sex, good for one thing only, dumber, blond and stupid, cute but should stay in my place, pushy and loud if I talked too much. Fact is I'm smarter than at least half the men I talk to. But men have made the rules for my life. Men have told me what I can and can't do, how I should live, work and take care of my health. Men usually have no idea what it's like because it's never happened to them. They dismiss feminists as obsessive, man-hating wackos because it's so much easier than thinking about what we really want. Yes, this probably means you. Deal with it.



I'd say you're doing it wrong hon, I've been a power player my entire career and no one has ever looked "down" on me.  I flew at the top by age 20, and at 30 I basically started my own "business" (interim corporate management & consulting through an agency) when I feel like working.  Even when I was young/new I was well respected by the suits because I've no qualms about telling them to sit down, shut up, and listen - after all that's what they're paying me to do...  I've worked for hundreds of companies (mostly corporate, but 10 or so small businesses as well,) and I've never felt that I was being treated any differently than the men, nor have ever felt I needed to "try harder" just to stay "even" with the men.

Though I'll admit there was some ... idk sexist stuff in the early 90's; military wasn't keen to take women, especially not power players like me who were aiming to be commanders and generals, and there was a sexual harassment thing (the guy ended up in jail cause the other women nailed him to the wall.)


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> They need to want to root out the radical elements of Islam.  Those that are peaceful don't want groups like ISIS attracting their children.  They should be in the forefront of the reporting on potential threats and questionable activity.  They have these elements in their neighborhoods and mosques.  There might be fear element but they should fear the terrorism and the hate that can build from such acts more than fear of their belief in Islam being questioned by radicals.
> 
> We should not have to wonder what is happening in the muslim communities, they should be telling the police and authorities when there is a problem.  The US is supposed to be their country now and they need to take a part in protecting it from terrorism and radicals.



You've got a point here.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


In fact, there are many Muslims who work with law enforcement agencies, particularly the FBI to point out Muslims within the United States that they suspect of fostering 'intolerant attitudes".  The FBI has informants in Muslim communities across the country.

Muslims aren't reporting potential threats and questionable activity for the same reason non-Muslims aren't.  The neighbors of Syed Farook and his wife, the Islamic terrorists in the San Bernardino attack, noticed changes in behavior and suspicious activity but failed to report it because they didn't want be involved.  We see this sort of thing everyday.  The homeless man laying on the sidewalk and passerby's just step over him.  Accidents occur and people turn their heads to avoid being involved.  A young Indian boy killed 3 of his class mates and himself.  He had been isolating himself from friends , skipping school, talked about killing himself yet the school did nothing, the parents did nothing, and his friends did nothing.  This unfortunately is human behavior today.  Most people simply don't want to be involved regardless of their religious preference.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 11, 2015)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I just found out 2 muslim guys that live in my neighborhood both work for homeland security.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Many have been hired as translators and searching the internet chatter for muslim forums.  Most real muslims have no love of terrorist groups like ISIS.  There is a stigma of questioning someone's muslim faith and fanatics "might" attack westernized muslims.  It is not an easy black and white issue within a mosque.  Muslims, including women, are hired for TSA and have a better understanding of body searches and modesty of some cultures.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


1500 out of 10,000 communist in 1957 were FBI informants. No one knew that at the time.  I suspect that the same thing is going on in Muslim communities today.  The problem is that Islamic terrorist today are American citizens or permanent residents living next door to you or me.  Most of them don't live in Muslim communities.  They have lived in the country for years, have jobs and often families, many were born here such as Syed Rizwan Farook.   The Islamic terrorist in US today are much different from 911 terrorist.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 11, 2015)

According to reports that I've heard on the news, Muslim informants were responsible for helping stop around 40 percent of the planned attacks on the USA.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> According to reports that I've heard on the news, Muslim informants were responsible for helping stop around 40 percent of the planned attacks on the USA.


That's probably right.  All the Internet and phone monitoring helps determine threat levels and general areas of greatest concern but to actually determine the who, where, and when, it takes boots on the ground supplying inside information.  Without it, law enforcement is just stumbling around in the dark and hoping for the best.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh Good grief!  If Trump doesn't make it here, he might make prez yet over there

Trump should be our president, says Lebanese TV satirist


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


How do you know they aren't?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 11, 2015)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Some are, but not enough.  US is still in danger and they need to step up and do more, for themselves and for the country they have adopted.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


There were 19 people in the US murdered by 3 Islamic terrorist this year in 2 terrorist attacks and 19,000 murdered by non-Islamic terrorist. So millions of Muslims living mostly in non-Muslim neighborhoods are suppose to be out searching for terrorists?   That makes no sense.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 12, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Poll: 57 Percent Of Americans Oppose Trump's Proposed Ban On Muslims *


There is something deeply wrong with America if only 57% oppose Trump's ban on Muslims. It should be above 95%.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## aris2chat (Dec 12, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Poll: 57 Percent Of Americans Oppose Trump's Proposed Ban On Muslims *
> ...




dueling polls

Poll: Most Voters In US Agree With Trump On Muslim Ban

flip a coin


----------



## Flopper (Dec 12, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Poll: 57 Percent Of Americans Oppose Trump's Proposed Ban On Muslims *
> ...


In that poll there were a number of undecided.  Only 25% supported his proposed ban on Muslim entry into the US.  More important, is the 75 percent of Democrats, 55 percent of independents, and slight majority of Republicans disagree with Trump's proposal.  He can't win without these people.

Run the same poll 6 months from now when the public is more concerned about their IRA or their job and 95% will disagree with him.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


That's not correct.  The poll was a telephone survey of likely Republican voters.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Lakhota (Dec 12, 2015)

Trump's lies and misinformation will eventually sink him!


----------



## protectionist (Feb 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?


Liberals see immigrants as one thing >>> VOTES.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 5, 2016)

protectionist said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep going over it in my mind.  Accepting them doesn't help us.  Not accepting them doesn't hurt us.  Why are they so darn insistent about us taking in immigrants that we really cannot afford?
> ...


I think its more than that. I'm thinking part of the bullshit is for cover to keep the masses confused<<<<<look here>>>>not over there>>>>>


----------



## protectionist (Feb 5, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Trump's lies and misinformation will eventually sink him!


Notice that you don't care to state >> WHAT lies ?  WHAT misinformation ?  You show nothing.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> There were 19 people in the US murdered by 3 Islamic terrorist this year in 2 terrorist attacks and 19,000 murdered by non-Islamic terrorist. So millions of Muslims living mostly in non-Muslim neighborhoods are suppose to be out searching for terrorists?   That makes no sense.


19,000 murdered this year, by non-Islamic terrorists.  Have you been drinking ?  You need to retract that ludicrous statement.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> In that poll there were a number of undecided.  Only 25% supported his proposed ban on Muslim entry into the US.  More important, is the 75 percent of Democrats, 55 percent of independents, and slight majority of Republicans disagree with Trump's proposal.  He can't win without these people.
> 
> Run the same poll 6 months from now when the public is more concerned about their IRA or their job and 95% will disagree with him.


Nobody should be more concerned with ANYTHING than being nuclear annihilated.  Do you have your brains attached ?


----------



## Flopper (Feb 6, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> 
> "Without looking at the various polling data, it is obvious to anybody the hatred is beyond comprehension," Trump said in a statement emailed to reporters on Monday.
> 
> ...


He will just issue executive orders to stop Muslims from entering the country, deport all undocumented immigrants, order the construction of his great wall, seize funds of those believed to be illegal immigrants, break our trade agreements with China and several other countries, and sue the member of congress for impeaching him.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 6, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> This is seriously wrong!  I can't imagine that most Americans and/or Christians would agree with Trump.  Does it also apply to Christian immigration into the U.S.?  Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?  Our Constitution might have something to say about this.


Our Constitution is fully in agreement with Trump >>  It bans supremacisms (other than the Constitution itself)

_"*This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States* which shall be made in pursuance thereof; and all treaties made, or which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme law of the land*; and the judges in every state shall be bound thereby, anything in the constitution or laws of any state to the contrary notwithstanding."  (Article 6, Section 2)
_
And no matter what you can or can't imagine, the majority of Americans agree with Trump that Muslims must be kept out. Only a relatively small minority hold the weirdo view that it's OK to let them in.  You might as well be letting dinosaurs in.

Poll: Most Voters In US Agree With Trump On Muslim Ban


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 6, 2016)

You might as well be letting dinosaurs in.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 6, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential hopeful and real estate mogul Donald Trump is calling for a "total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" following a series of deadly terror attacks involving Islamic jihadists in California and France.
> ...



So why would anyone be opposed to Trump?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 6, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> ...So why would anyone be *opposed* to Trump?


The list of reasons is *legion*.

The LibProgs around here do a decent job of conjuring up such lists, so I won't belabor the point here.

I really *like* his macro-level position on Illegal Aliens... get rid of them... although I perceive his methodology to be simple-minded and un-workable.

I really *like* his macro-level position on imposing huge tariffs upon foreign goods in order to level the playing field versus slave-wages cheap labor countries.

I really *like* his macro-level position on crucifying companies that move American jobs overseas and in bringing a manufacturing capacity back to the United States.

I really *like* his hard-ass mannerisms and tough-talking when it comes to dealing with both domestic opponents and foreign adversaries.

Having outlined four _attractive_ and _positive_ characteristics about him...

I want to take those four characteristics, and transplant them into a more stable, congenial, less arrogant and more experienced cranium.

And I do not want Trump anywhere *NEAR* the launch codes.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 6, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ...So why would anyone be *opposed* to Trump?
> ...


Many people dislike Trump for his NY take no prisoners 'attitude'. That's how you get things done in the world Trump has done business and succeeded in.
The genius, yes genius of Trump is to find the very best people in the world to work for him. He finds them and tasks them and leaves them alone to do their jobs. Trump listens to these experts and follows their advice.
President Trump will do the same thing. This approach will put America back on top in the global economy. 
President Trump will listen to his top military generals and take their advice.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ...So why would anyone be *opposed* to Trump?
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 6, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Soooooo. The four attractive and positive characteristics you like about Trump you just want to see in someone else?
That's not going to happen in this reality.
Trump will be an extrordinarily great President.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 7, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


A "take no prisoners attitude" is not how things get done in Washington. A president can not direct congress or the Supreme Court to do anything.  A president has millions of federal workers and military personnel at his command yet he can fire no one except the cabinet and advisers.  He can issue executive orders but both congress and the supreme court can override his decisions.  All of the president's legislation has to be introduce by congressmen and passed by congress.  He's bound by his oath of office to carry out laws he does not agree with and he can not change.

A president's success will ultimately be determined by his support in congress, the media, and the people, none of which respond to rudeness, unpredictability, and pomposity.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 7, 2016)

Flopper said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Funny how that didn't stop Obama.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 8, 2016)

Flopper said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You mean like protecting the border?
He should be impeached for failing to follow his oath of office.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 8, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


No, Trump has to be first elected.  Then he can violate his oath of office and be impeached.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 8, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Trump couldn't be impeached for that because obama already set the precedent.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 8, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Obama should be impeached for not allowing our border guards to do their jobs.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 8, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Unless their jobs include slaughtering unarmed women, children, and old people, you'll have a really hard time proving that, but give it a shot (pun intended).


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


A wall would keep the women, children, and old people out then they would only have to shoot the able body ones who climb the fence.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


In 2013, Obama deported over 435,00 illegal immigrant, more than any president in history.  In 2014, he deported 414,000, again more than any other president..  Although deportations are down in 2015, they still exceed deportations by any other president.

Tracking Obama’s deportation numbers
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 9, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Obama changed the definition of "deported" to include people apprehended at the border, so that statistic is pure bullshit.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


No, persons who are deported are people whose name's are on a deportation order signed by a federal judge.  These people loose rights to enter the US legally.  Deportations do no include voluntary removals or voluntary departures.   That has not change.  Deportations do not include voluntary removals or departures.  If we include these numbers, the numbers leaving the US would be much higher.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> ...A wall would keep the women, children, and old people out then they would only have to shoot the able body ones who climb the fence.


No need for any of that.

Make it a crime to give an Illegal a job, or sell or rent him a house or car, or to give him a bank account, let him wire money out of the country, etc., and Illegals will leave on their own. Unlike Mittens' limp-wristed first attempt at Self-Deportation, a second attempt should include laws that have some teeth in them, including the de-funding of Sanctuary Cities.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 10, 2016)

Flopper said:


> In 2013, Obama deported over 435,00 illegal immigrant, more than any president in history.  In 2014, he deported 414,000, again more than any other president..  Although deportations are down in 2015, they still exceed deportations by any other president.
> 
> Tracking Obama’s deportation numbers
> .


But what estimated percentages of all those trying to get in were caught?

What is the repeat offense rate among those caught? How many times ahve these people been caught?


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 10, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The danger is not like Carter and Iran.  It is not isolated to a country.  Unfortunately it is a segment of ideology within Islam that is being exploited.  Segments exist within every country where there are muslims.  They travel from around the world to fight for this idea of an islamic caliphate and are told the US and west are the major obstacles.  It exists online and even in games.  We can't distinguish them by a passport.  The one common denominator they have is Islam.
> ...


Ya. All three of them. Bitch!


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Poll: 57 Percent Of Americans Oppose Trump's Proposed Ban On Muslims *
> ...


latest poll: 67% agreed with Trump about banning muslims from entering the US..........until they have been properly screened beforehand.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 10, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Trump's lies and misinformation will eventually sink him!


Like last night in NH????????
Clinton lost in every demographic except women over 65.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 10, 2016)

Flopper said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


The REPs are 100% guaranteed to maintain their majority in Congress. !00% guaranteed to control the Senate.
So where is Trump going to have any problems passing what they all want?
 Trump has already told the 'media' they can go fuck themselves.
The 'media', I have recently noticed has 'softened' their anti-Trump LIB rhetoric.
 HAA HAA!
I guess some of the LIB media 'talking heads' have decided they still want a job after Trump becomes the President.
The hilarious irony is the more the fucking LIB 'media' screamed what a 'Clown Car' Trump was a couple of months ago the higher Trumps poll numbers went up.
Chrissy Matthews must have got the memo from the DNC: "SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT TRUMP YOU ASSHOLE! YOU'RE HANDING TRUMP THE FUCKING PRESIDENCY!!!!!". Which is exactly what Matthews and that snarky bull-dyke Madcow have done.
Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Flopper (Feb 10, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ...A wall would keep the women, children, and old people out then they would only have to shoot the able body ones who climb the fence.
> ...


Yes, that certainly would encourage a lot of self removals however there is a couple of problems.  First off, employers, bankers, landlords, etc would have to have an incredibly accurate means of determining who is allowed to work, have a bank account, rent or buy a home.  E-Verify does not do this and it's very unlikely any such tool would ever be made available. 

The problem with de-funding law enforcement agencies in sanctuary cities is that federal funding is a very small part of their budget.  The federal funds that they receive support homeland security programs.  If those funds were cut off then local enforcement would just shutdown those programs and the number deportations of felons would go down.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 10, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


No, Obama did not redefine deportation.  It is as it always has been. A person who is being removed from the country via a deportation order is counted as being deported.

I think you're referring to the catch and release policy which was abandoned not under Obama but George Bush in response to strong criticism that it encouraged illegal immigration.

Deporting illegal immigrants instead of just releasing at the boarder has increased the number deported by both the Bush and Obama administration.  However, more important is that deportation carries penalties for repeat offenders and is believed to be reducing the number illegal entries. Repeated illegal entries after being deported  is now a felony and can be punished by imprisonment.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 11, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ...First off, employers, bankers, landlords, etc would have to have an incredibly accurate means of determining who is allowed to work, have a bank account, rent or buy a home. E-Verify does not do this and it's very unlikely any such tool would ever be made available...


Simple. Everybody does a one-time Proof-of-Citizenship interaction with their State, and the State then embeds their citizenship status on Drivers Licenses, State IDs, etc. And it's rendered as both human eye-readable and resident on a chip, just as all the new credit cards are doing. Cheap. Un-forge-able. Readable by humans and machines.

No ID? No job. No housing. No banking. No wire-services. No this. No that. No nuthin'.



> ...The problem with de-funding law enforcement agencies in sanctuary cities is that federal funding is a very small part of their budget.  The federal funds that they receive support homeland security programs.  If those funds were cut off then local enforcement would just shutdown those programs and the number deportations of felons would go down.


Not if the Feds address that issue with a 'selective de-funding'...

And, to make it hurt even more, the Feds can turn off the faucet for Federal pass-through dollars ( Fed > State > Sanctuary City ) for other purposes, as well.

And, if that doesn't work, the Feds turn off the faucet for States that refuse to bring their Sanctuary Cities to heel.

We'll see how long Liberals standing alongside Illegal Aliens rather than their own countrymen endures, once the metaphorical water is turned off.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 11, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> . And it's rendered as both human eye-





Kondor3 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ...First off, employers, bankers, landlords, etc would have to have an incredibly accurate means of determining who is allowed to work, have a bank account, rent or buy a home. E-Verify does not do this and it's very unlikely any such tool would ever be made available...
> ...


The problem is we would need a database(s) of those that are allowed to work, rent or purchase a home, or have a bank account.    There are over 300 million people who would be  affected.  Just a  .1% error rate would mean 3 million people would not be denied work, or a place to live.  We  would need a huge government bureaucracy to collect the information and maintain databases in all the states plus the federal government.  Even then, there would be many people denied jobs and a place to live because the database were not up to date with current information.  Would we really want government controlling our lives to this extent?  And would this stop employers from hiring illegals and renting them homes?  Of course not.  They would continue just as they as do now, unless we expanded government to monitor all employment, and home rentals and sales.

You can stop federal funds for illegal immigrant reporting to a law enforcement agency that fails to cooperate.  You can not stop federal funds flowing to a separate entity, say a school district or state medicaid funding  in order to punish some law enforcement agency that fails to cooperate.  That would not make it through the courts.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ...First off, employers, bankers, landlords, etc would have to have an incredibly accurate means of determining who is allowed to work, have a bank account, rent or buy a home. E-Verify does not do this and it's very unlikely any such tool would ever be made available...
> ...



So...............as a good Christian, you support instituting the Mark of the Beast.

Good to know.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ...The problem is we would need a database(s) of those that are allowed to work, rent or purchase a home, or have a bank account...


Nope. Merely citizenship status credentials embedded on ID cards, issued by each State. Each person brings proof of citizenship to the DMV, etc., as a one-time shot.



> ...would this stop employers from hiring illegals and renting them homes?...


Routine public (metaphorical) crucifixions for those who violate the law would fix that right up.



> ...They would continue just as they as do now...


Doubtful, if business folk see a few of their own hit with huge fines and prison time. Ditto for landlords.

[





> ...unless we expanded government to monitor all employment, and home rentals and sales...


No need. A sustained effort of random but substantive spot-checks and audits should do the trick.



> ...You can stop federal funds for illegal immigrant reporting to a law enforcement agency that fails to cooperate.  You can not stop federal funds flowing to a separate entity, say a school district or state medicaid funding  in order to punish some law enforcement agency that fails to cooperate.  That would not make it through the courts.


Selective funding and de-funding not make it through the courts? Why not?

Oh, and, just to be clear, it seems unlikely that it is a law enforcement agency here and there, failing to enforce the law, rather, and far more likely, it is misguided LibProg city councils doing this.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> ...So...............as a good Christian, you support instituting the Mark of the Beast. Good to know.


1. I am not a 'good' Christian... I"m a 'bad' one... more like an agnostic (Doubting Thomas) with Christian leanings and sympathies

2. What-the-hell are you talking about, with that mark-of-the-Beast happy horseshit?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > ...So...............as a good Christian, you support instituting the Mark of the Beast. Good to know.
> ...



Your no ID, no nothing policy, you can't buy, sell, rent, etc unless you have the pre approved ID.  In Revelation it speaks of the same policy for anyone that doesn't have the mark of the beast.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You equate an ID requirement to the mark of the Beast?

Uhhhhhh... yeah... thank you for your feedback... next contestant, please.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 12, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ...The problem is we would need a database(s) of those that are allowed to work, rent or purchase a home, or have a bank account...
> ...


You're talking about a huge bureaucracy regardless of whether you break it up among 50 states or do it at the federal level.  It is not near as simple as you seem to think.  Most state would certainly not take on an effort so large to enforce federal law which does not fall under their jurisdiction.

The right to transfer property is so basic that no court is going to allow a state law to prohibit it even if the buyer or renter isn't documented.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2016)

Another Terrorist muslim attack in Columbus Ohio yesterday...IF Trump's NO MORE FUCKING MUSLIM'S policy was in effect, 4 American citizens wouldn't be in the hospital today!


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Feb 12, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


are christians blowing up cities in other countries right now?
  Its a good idea to keep the goat humping wife beating sand monkeys out until things calm down.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 12, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Another Terrorist muslim attack in Columbus Ohio yesterday...IF Trump's NO MORE FUCKING MUSLIM'S policy was in effect, 4 American citizens wouldn't be in the hospital today!


Not likely.  He was out the country 4 years ago.  Since then he's been in the US, high on drugs.  What his warped reason for the attack at this point is unknown.  Law enforcement suspects that this is a lone wolf attack.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Another Terrorist muslim attack in Columbus Ohio yesterday...IF Trump's NO MORE FUCKING MUSLIM'S policy was in effect, 4 American citizens wouldn't be in the hospital today!
> ...



BULLSHIT!


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


We disagree about the scale of the effort.

As to property, etc., that is only one component of a more Draconian approach to making our environment legally hostile to Illegal Aliens.

There would be dozens... or scores.. of approach-vector's that _would_ work... it's merely a matter of imagination and persistence.

Given that such an undertaking would be designed to not only flush-out the Illegals _already here_, but to make it legally too hot for an Illegal to both coming here _in future_, the effort would be well worthwhile.

The country has been hearing the same_ No-Can-Do_ pessimism coming from the Left for decades... time to put it to the test, and consequences be damned.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 12, 2016)

Flopper said:


> What his warped reason for the attack at this point is unknown. Law enforcement suspects that this is a lone wolf attack.



i can tell you the reason !!

*Somali Muslim Mohamed Barry hacked four people with a machete at a Columbus restaurant Thursday.*

*Mohamed entered the Nazareth Restaurant and hacked four people with a machete before he was shot dead.*
************************************************************

*being a muslime, he hates anyone who is not muslime and his koran tells him to kill all infidels. read the koran to learna bout the truth about muslimes. OK ?*


----------



## Flopper (Feb 12, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Many people do not feel about undocumented immigrants as you do, people that depend on them to pick their crops, build their homes, and work in their business.

The solution is much cheaper than building more government bureaucracy and creating citizen databases that can put big brother more into our lives.  We can reduce the number of illegal immigrant significantly simply by creating a new visa for unskilled workers that does not require they have family members in the US.  It will not only cut the number of illegal immigrants entering the country but relieve labor shortages and keep prices down.

These silly proposals to build walls around the country, and spend hundreds of billions of dollar to deport people will just lead to labor shortages and higher prices.   In 10 years from now we'll be inviting the people we're deporting today back into the country.  Fallen birth rates in Mexico and an expanding middle class is creating a labor shortages in low cost unskilled labor in Mexico as well as the US.

U.S. Will Look To Mexico For Immigrants Within A Decade Due To Labor Shortage, Expert Says


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 13, 2016)

For starters any claim that there is an "expanding middle class" is a lie.
The "middle class' is becoming the 'lower-middle class' and falling.
For decades Mexican labor was used to harvest crops. These Mexicans entered the US legally. They followed the crops from the south to the north. They made their money and took it home where they were able to provide good lives for their families.
All this has changed. First and foremost another LIB bullshit lie is that in the future more cheap mexican labor will be needed.
There is no reason why as many mexicans as are needed to harvest crops can't be allowed to enter the US on worker visas as they always have been. Only as many as needed though.
Second. And critical to understand is modern crop harvesting technology has reduced the need for 'hand-harvested' crops by 60%. In a decade that number will be 80%.
Specialty grown crops designed for automated harvesting are literally popping up  everywhere. There are now peach orchards, which in the past must be hand-harvested which are being pruned specifically so one man with a specially designed 'picker' can harvest in one day what it took a hundred mexicans a day to harvest ten years ago.
 This whole 'we need illegals' to harvest crops is total LIB bullshit.
What the LIBs want is to allow millions of potential LIB voters into the country illegally and then 'game' the system to get these illegals voting cards.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ...U.S. Will Look To Mexico For Immigrants Within A Decade Due To Labor Shortage, Expert Says


We have all the labor we need... right here... amongst our fellow citizens.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 13, 2016)

It can be done:


----------



## Flopper (Feb 13, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> For starters any claim that there is an "expanding middle class" is a lie.
> The "middle class' is becoming the 'lower-middle class' and falling.
> For decades Mexican labor was used to harvest crops. These Mexicans entered the US legally. They followed the crops from the south to the north. They made their money and took it home where they were able to provide good lives for their families.
> All this has changed. First and foremost another LIB bullshit lie is that in the future more cheap mexican labor will be needed.
> ...


There're 14.6 million middle class Mexican households, 46% of all households, up from 9.1 million just 15 years ago.  In the 1970's, only 12% of households were middle class.  Even more shocking is Mexican birth rates, once one of highest in the world with 7 children per household in the 1960's,  it's now in free fall with a little over 2 children per household.  By 2040 or sooner,  birthrates are expected to dip below 2 per household.

All this could have a profound impact on the United States, which in recent years has absorbed about half of each new Mexican generation. By 2050 there will be 20% fewer Mexicans in their 20s. Farming, construction and health care in the southern states, which rely on migrant labor (documented or otherwise), will have a much smaller pool from which to recruit.[/FONT]

Shortages in the low skilled labor market exist now in Mexican farms today where pay has risen  10% in the last 3 years as farmers seek to compete with American farmers.  Although automation will help reduce the need for farm workers, demand will still exceed supply as the world demand for produce continues to grow.

Strange as it may seem, the republicans who are at the heart of the push to reduce immigration and strict enforcement of immigration laws may well be encouraging more immigration in the next 5 to 10 years as businesses feel the labor pinch.   

Report: Economy Will Face Shortage of 5 Million Workers in 2020
Study: Mexico’s farm labor supply drying up
http://www.economist.com/node/15959332


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Doesn't matter...

Mainstream America wants them gone...

The law is on their side...

The sooner we begin, the sooner we overcome any short-term effect, like a (cheap labor-dependent) junkie, going through withdrawals...

Better health lies on the other side of that difficult experience...

No point, putting it off any longer...

Time to get started...


----------



## Flopper (Feb 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> It can be done:
> 
> View attachment 63317


Yes, if the court rules that it is constitutional.  I suspect that Trump would not ban all Muslims but rather ban entries for persons holding passports from certain countries, who just happen to be 99% Muslim.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > It can be done:
> ...


Naturally... there's more than one approach, for the desired result, and the one you've outlined is the most obvious and most likely effective.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 13, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Yep, but it's also likely to result in some retaliation by those countries which could be anything from severing relations with the US, denying entry of persons holding US passports, breaking trade, terrorism information sharing, maritime, and flyover agreements, etc.  It might even inspire more homegrown terrorism in the US.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Apparently, the time is approaching, to put that theory to the test.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > It can be done:
> ...


Does the US have any responsibility to allow millions of basically illiterate muslims to come to the country. No skills. No education. No fucking interest in anything remotely considered 'assimilation'. By their own admittance a percentage of them being radical islamofascists intent on destroying America?
Add these fucking violent welfare bums to the millions of illegal mexicans already in the country sucking off the welfare teat.
What will America look like in decade?
Ever been to France? Ever attempt to walk down a city street trying to avoid fucking scum muslim 'youth' from spitting on you? Or trying to not step in a pile of shit some muslim 'youth' had left in the doorway of a business the muslim 'youth' decided was not muslim?
Try walking in downtown Dearborn. This is the future of America if we don't stop the descent to hell which is Islam.
The hilarious irony is should the islamofascists ever control America the FIRST people they would iniilate are the fucking LIBs.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 14, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Your rather bigoted claims and anecdotal evidence is not backed by real statistics.   *The 2007 Pew survey found that Muslim Americans generally mirror the U.S. public in education and income levels, *with immigrant Muslims slightly more affluent and better educated than native-born Muslims. *Twenty-four percent of all Muslims and 29 percent of immigrant Muslims have college degrees, compared to 25 percent for the U.S. general population. Forty-one percent of all Muslim Americans and 45 percent of immigrant Muslims report annual household income levels of $50,000 or higher. This compares to the national average of 44 percent.* *Immigrant Muslims are well represented among higher-income earners, with 19 percent claiming annual household incomes of $100,000 or higher (compared to 16 percent for the Muslim population as a whole and 17 percent for the U.S. average). This is likely due to the strong concentration of Muslims in professional, managerial, and technical fields, especially in information technology, education, medicine, law, and the corporate world.* There is some evidence of a decline in the wages of Muslim and Arab men since 2001, although more recent data suggest the trend might be reversing.

Muslims in America – A Statistical Portrait | Baghdad, Iraq - Embassy of the United States


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I don't have anything to fret about myself. I'm not gay.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Too funny. Consensus cannot corroborate the count of Muslims in the US. So how can someone have statistics to make any kind of statement.  Hahahaha


----------



## namvet (Feb 14, 2016)

they all need to be relocated for re education


----------



## MaryL (Feb 14, 2016)

That isn't going to happen, kids. It's illegal and unconstitutional. And I am no fan of Islam or it's practices.


----------



## namvet (Feb 14, 2016)

MaryL said:


> That isn't going to happen, kids. It's illegal and unconstitutional. And I am no fan of Islam or it's practices.



most women are not either. since they face rape, beatings and murder


----------



## Flopper (Feb 14, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Almost all the statistics quoted are from the Pew Research Study in the link.  Pew Research is a nonpartisan, nonprofit, non-advocacy research organization that is widely quoted by conservatives, liberal, and nonpartisan media.

About Pew Research Center


----------



## MaryL (Feb 14, 2016)

When Muslim men demand the forced removal of the clitoris, and wearing burkas, and females  treated like second class citizens, that  tends to be a major sticking point.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 14, 2016)

MaryL said:


> When Muslim men demand the forced removal of the clitoris, and wearing burkas, and females  treated like second class citizens, that  tends to be a major sticking point.


How man Muslim men do you know that actually do this?


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When Muslim men demand the forced removal of the clitoris, and wearing burkas, and females  treated like second class citizens, that  tends to be a major sticking point.
> ...


Hundreds of millions of women are brutally disfigured like this so I guess that would make it hundreds of millions of Muslim men.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 14, 2016)

Islam, the kool aid of choice of millions.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When Muslim men demand the forced removal of the clitoris, and wearing burkas, and females  treated like second class citizens, that  tends to be a major sticking point.
> ...


Really? I didn't personally know Hitler, for that mater. Did you? Maybe Nazis are misunderstood, yes?Just look at the bloody facts, is that too hard?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


So what? If you have no accurate count all figures are invalid


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Dear God you are so fucking ignorant!
You are using information nine fucking years old!
Nine years ago the US was carefully vetting EVERY applicant, muslim or not, who wanted to immigrate to the US.
The US government was ONLY allowing in EDUCATED!!!!!!!! immigrants!!!!!! There were very few muslim applications based on 'humanitarian' emergency based on number of overall applications. Most applicants were well educated and frankly mentally smart enough to be happily willing to assimilate and 'get rich' in America.
That is why you fucking jerk the Stats point to the FACT that ALL immigrants were at least as well educated as American born citizens. 
You're dumb enough to then falsely extrapolate/claim that these stats mean All muslims are highly educated and most are even smarter than the average American born citizen. Goes to show how stats can be twisted to make them appear to prove something they don't.
The flood of muslims wanting come to the US now has ZERO to do with what was happening 9 years ago. 
I bet not 1 in a 100 Syrian muslim 'young men of fighting age' who are trying to come to the US can write their fucking name.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Stats from 9 years ago are as useful today as one of 'Pocahontas's used 'Cotton Ponies'.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Flopper (Feb 15, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Oh, I've see them in Islamaphobia web sites, staged ISIS videos, and radical christian web sites all seeking a worldwide jihad, nation against, nation and neighbor against neighbor.   Keep it up and the Armageddon or jihad you seek may be just around the corner.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 15, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


So you think there has been a radical change in immigrant demographics in US over last 9 years.  That's ridiculous.  I offer you a sound unbiased study that directly contradicts your claims and you offer insults and bullshit.  Education in itself is not and has not been a criteria for immigration.   And for your information the vetting process is security screening, not educational screening. 

The facts are we getting far better educated immigrants today than ever before. The number of student visa's issued to college students from almost all countries have significant increased over the last 10 years and student visa issued to students in middle eastern countries have dramatically increased.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## the_human_being (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MikeK (Feb 15, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...


Christians are not repeatedly carrying out terrorist attacks on innocent American citizens.  Muslims are.  And if the only way to eliminate or minimize the occurrence of these attacks is to preclude entry of this category of immigrants, why should we not do that?  

Of course this action will affect many peaceful, law-abiding Muslims but it is expedient and necessary for the protection of our native population.  In fact, under the existing circumstances it would be foolish not to implement such a restrictive policy.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Feb 15, 2016)

Great news.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Feb 15, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.



I hope he begins rounding up and questioning socialists too - just like the 1950s.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 16, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > LogikAndReazon said:
> ...


*Expedient - being convenient and practical despite the possibly of being improper or immoral.  *In this country, we pride ourselves on treating people as individuals not Muslims, Jews, or Christians. It is just plain wrong and cowardly to turn away a thousand or million people because we fear one may do us harm. Yes, it's expeditious, but that does not make it right.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 16, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


So now you're going to name one 'muslim country' that will "sever relations" etc. with the US right?
WRONG!
 Every 'muslim' country on the planet is basically surviving by having a trade relationship, tourism, military aid/protection, trade deals, etc, with the US. Many muslim country leaders are fucking delighted to see how fucking stupid Obama is in allowing muslim radicals and criminals to enter the US then disappear.
 Same with the corrupt leaders in Mexico.
Obama: "Bring us your fucking mentally ill. Your hardened criminals. You extremist muslim terrorists, your illiterates! I'm sure some of them will end up voting DEM in the future. In the meantime it's up to all you White working class REPs to take care of them".


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Feb 16, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 63683



Why are you exploiting children, pervert ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper (Feb 16, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


The governments of these countries would have to retaliate, not necessary severing relations. If the head of state does not, he looses creditably with his supporters.  In most of these middle eastern countries US tourism and trade is not critical.  Arab oil is sold on the world market and their major trading partners are in the region or Europe not the US.

Suspending information sharing with homeland security, flyover and maritime privileges, and support for US military base would be devastating to US military in the middle east and anti-terrorism efforts worldwide.  Outside of the middle east, Pakistan could make US efforts in Afghanistan very difficult.  Then there are other countries with huge Muslim populations that are long term allies of the US and are major trading partners with large US investments such as India and Indonesia.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 16, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is still trying to fearmonger his way into the White House.
> ...



I would prefer having a season on Liberals like they do for deer hunting. Maybe a bag limit of six a day?


----------



## MaryL (Feb 17, 2016)

Flopper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Islamaphobia sites? I avoid the propaganda, just observe the overall. Who is kidding who here? IF Christians were pulling these same stunts on the same scale, nobody would be letting that slide under the ruse of Multiculturalism. Please, no Christmas trees on Starbucks coffee cups anymore, crèches in public places. Can't have that. I am agnostic, what do I care? When people that can't have prayer in schools defend Islam. Are you people schizophrenic or what? After 9/11 even? Get a shrink. Do us a favor already.


----------



## LastProphet (Apr 6, 2016)

LastProphet said:


> Where Trump comes from: naming illuminati icon in trumperminator role
> "Trump's popularity rising after calling for murder for simply being family and  Clinton's victories, although 98% can't stand her:
> manufactured by the same illuminazi writer of the rest of the script, including the name Trump.
> Actor playing billionaire named after Tramp, Trumpet (Last) and Truman (Show).
> ...



*Waterloo basic facts is all you need to get the "Truman show":*
Reminder of Last Prophet's words from Jun 2005, on the 190th anniversary of Waterloo:

*Battle of Waterloo sets three illuminati milestones: last two still stand*
1789: illuminati use the cover of the French Revolution to first introduce a weapon for mass sacrifices, the guillotine.
25 years later, at Waterloo, illuminati set another milestone in mass human sacrifices and beyond. 

*Battle of Waterloo 1815: first two milestones, two sides of the same coin, set the same day:*
Never before:
1. - were as many people and as much young blood sacrificed under the cover of a fake war. 
Sunday, 18 June 1815: at the end of the day, "_more than 26,000 French were killed or wounded and another 9,000 captured at Waterloo; allied casualties totaled 22,000_. ".
2. - did the illuminati go to such lengths to divert from a previous defeat, more precisely Napoleon's army defeat two years earlier in Russia.

*At the end of the day in the History of End Times: what happened to the two first Waterloo milestones*
Both continued to stand high above until the illuminati shot the first bullet of End Times, June 28, 1914, at Sarajevo
The first milestone was immediately after surpassed, accordingly to the original illuminati end times script.
The same script had the second milestone unchallenged for "the next 1000 years".
The script was secured 1917, as the October revolution in Russia came to the scripted end. 
But the script had to be modified in 1924. This caused the second milestone to be approached in 1944 and 1945, Yet it was indeed never surpassed.

*First milestone immediately surpassed again and again, in World War I*
The first milestone was not only rapidly surpassed but also many times, both in the numbers of sacrificed lives as well as of episodes. Keyword: battle of Verdun.

*October revolution in Russia: implications for first two Waterloo milestones*
With agent Lenin as leader of the Soviet Union illuminati had finally, for the first time ever, control of all of Europe and the United States.
What this implied for the two first Waterloo milestones:
1. from then on and until the end of the "*war to end all wars*", all battles on european soil would be of the same type as Waterloo. 
2. the second Waterloo milestone would never again be even approached, not to mention surpassed.
*Context note*, see "_World War III: original script_" for details: 
World War I went exactly as scripted, and the script included the two  previously mentioned implications for the Waterloo milestones.
In other words, all this was already scripted before the illuminati murdered archduke Franz Ferdinand at Sarajevo, June 1914:
- October Revolution in Russia, Versailles treaty to interrupt the World War and stage "Germany's defeat", 
- the show terminated by having the illuminazi Messiah proclaim global slavery after WW2, a fake war that would start around 1930 and would be over within two years.

*Second milestone unsurpassed, yet against the script and the odds, approached in World War II*
Against all odds, the second milestone was indeed approached years later. First major episode on european soil: D-Day 1944.
The climax:  the US and UK bombings of civilians and of churches in Germany, early 1945 (Keyword: Dresden). 
*Yet  none of these "Truman show" type of reenactements, staged as Hitler's last Luftwaffe commander was about to become US president Truman, did indeed surpass Waterloo's coreography. *

*Third Waterloo milestone: same coin as the other two, and that beyond the battle *
Now let's put the two previous milestones, set on the same day, on the same side of the coiin. 
Now we can press the third milestone on the other side: not only does it relate to Waterloo but it also has the same roots as the two first milestones on the other side of the coin: a fake war.
Same as the first Waterloo milestone, the third one also fulfills an illuminati's religion commandment and same as the second one, it still stands.
This one is not about offering human blood to satan but rather to have human cattle robotically repeat "*black is white*".
The third milestone emerged only years later and reflects how convincingly the illuminati staged Waterloo.
In other words, how high the illuminati set the two first milestones: "_Waterloo added a phrase to the vernacular: "Waterloo" has come to mean decisive and complete defeat._"

*Waterloo's fourth milestone, the only official one, isn't real*
The only milestine in History books, is in fact is part of the "Truman show", not of real History.
Waterloo meant the end of the Napoleonic Wars: this is a fact.
Yet  "The Allied victory over Napoleon Bonaparte"  setting the milestome "the end to French domination of Europe, the end of France's legacy of greatness (never regained)" is false.
The milestone had already been set 25 years earlier.
Since then the illuminati TOTALLY control France, except while Charles De Gaulle was president.

*Back to the guillotine to get why the fourth milestone is a fake*
I don't mean what's coming now, global genocide also in malls, and also by the guillotine, fulfilling illuminati's religion commandment for parallel scripts.
I mean the first line of the article: it's also the key to get why the fourth Waterloo milestone was in fact already set months after the 1789 french revolution. 
The "Napoleonic Wars" was an illuminati script part of the mission of illuminati agent Napoleon, whose ultimate role was suicide bomber.
The same role as "Lenin", Roosevelt and Churchill in the orginal script for World War II and fake Putin now. 

*French Revolution 1789: Slaughtering mobs part of the same show as the mobs used in the  Waterloo re-enactments in the Truman show*
In the world as the human cattle knows it,  Waterloo stands for the "_Biggest ever battle re-enactment_", staged June 14, 2015.
In the real Truman show however,  the Waterloo re-enactments are much bigger and impressive.
Participants include:
- french and german soldiers dying in the Verdun trenches (as explained by the first Waterloo milestone) 
- civilians bombed in Feb 1945 in Dresden (as explained by the second Waterloo milestone)
- allied US and UK soldiers dying on D-Day (as explained by both the first and second Waterloo milestones).
ALL
Illuminati Milestones: Waterloo battle unsurpassed 2 out of 3 sides of same fake war coin


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 6, 2016)

LastProphet said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Where Trump comes from: naming illuminati icon in trumperminator role
> ...


You are mentally ill.
Permanent Ignore


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 6, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> > LastProphet said:
> ...


You may be right.

I second that ("Ignore" status).


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Oh, I've see them in Islamaphobia web sites, staged ISIS videos, and radical christian web sites all seeking a worldwide jihad, nation against, nation and neighbor against neighbor.   Keep it up and the Armageddon or jihad you seek may be just around the corner.


Not maybe. It's BEEN here for at least 15 years. You know nothing ?  And there 's no such thing as Islamaphobia.  That is a word that information-deprived liberals use, who know nothing about what's going on.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2016)

Flopper said:


> So you think there has been a radical change in immigrant demographics in US over last 9 years.  That's ridiculous.  I offer you a sound unbiased study that directly contradicts your claims and you offer insults and bullshit.  Education in itself is not and has not been a criteria for immigration.   And for your information the vetting process is security screening, not educational screening.
> 
> The facts are we getting far better educated immigrants today than ever before. The number of student visa's issued to college students from almost all countries have significant increased over the last 10 years and student visa issued to students in middle eastern countries have dramatically increased.



All BAD things. More population to consume scarce resources. More traffic on the roads. More pollution. More crime.  More crowding.  Less college seats available to Americans.  Less jobs for Americans.  More dark-skinned people to increase anti-white discrimination in affirmative action programs.  More wife-beating.  More rape. More pedophilia. More murder.  More slavery. More animal cruelty on Eid Al Adha.  More Muslim crime. Less American well-being.  Now please go turn yourself in to a mental institution. Thank You.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyone suggesting the immigration of Muslims into the US, should be committed to a mental institution.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 6, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > So you think there has been a radical change in immigrant demographics in US over last 9 years.  That's ridiculous.  I offer you a sound unbiased study that directly contradicts your claims and you offer insults and bullshit.  Education in itself is not and has not been a criteria for immigration.   And for your information the vetting process is security screening, not educational screening.
> ...



That is how the American Indian felt.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > So you think there has been a radical change in immigrant demographics in US over last 9 years.  That's ridiculous.  I offer you a sound unbiased study that directly contradicts your claims and you offer insults and bullshit.  Education in itself is not and has not been a criteria for immigration.   And for your information the vetting process is security screening, not educational screening.
> ...


More Bull Shit


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> That is how the American Indian felt.


Not hardly.  We got them out of the tents and into real buildings. Indoor plumbing, heat, AC, automobiles, electric guitars.............without us, they were doing as well as the grizzlies and coyotes.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 6, 2016)

Flopper said:


> More Bull Shit


Got a source link for that ?


----------



## Camp (Apr 6, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > So you think there has been a radical change in immigrant demographics in US over last 9 years.  That's ridiculous.  I offer you a sound unbiased study that directly contradicts your claims and you offer insults and bullshit.  Education in itself is not and has not been a criteria for immigration.   And for your information the vetting process is security screening, not educational screening.
> ...


What happened to you to make you so miserable in your old age. Angry old man, sad.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 6, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


So fucking what!!!!!!!
What does that have to do with NOW!


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 6, 2016)

You frigin isolationist kill me.  The mantra of the GOP should be.  "We are here and we got it.  If you don't, too bad." Then you walk around with your Bibles.

And that attitude goes with everything, health care, jobs, homes, possessions..  You carry around a Bible, but evidently skip the verse that says to "love your enemy."

The repub Bible must say "carpet bomb your enemy."  At least Ted Cruz's does.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 6, 2016)

Right. We're supposed import rape, murder, child and woman abuse to show how tolerant we are. 
What, our good ole home-grown criminals and psycho's can't inflict enough suffering and pain that we should get them foreign aid?


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 7, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Right. We're supposed import rape, murder, child and woman abuse to show how tolerant we are.
> What, our good ole home-grown criminals and psycho's can't inflict enough suffering and pain that we should get them foreign aid?


Has anyone here or in the public eye asked to bring these type of criminals into the country? I think your existing laws would not allow them in. Or maybe you are insinuating that all Muslims are these criminals. You wouldn't be doing that because that would make you a bigot. There must be something else you are not sharing because you're not a bigot, right. You do know the meaning of the word.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 7, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> You frigin isolationist kill me.  The mantra of the GOP should be.  "We are here and we got it.  If you don't, too bad." Then you walk around with your Bibles.
> 
> And that attitude goes with everything, health care, jobs, homes, possessions..  You carry around a Bible, but evidently skip the verse that says to "love your enemy."
> 
> The repub Bible must say "carpet bomb your enemy."  At least Ted Cruz's does.



god himself ordered his chosen people to destroy and enslave their enemies. Of course, this was way, way before jesus.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 7, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> You frigin isolationist kill me.  The mantra of the GOP should be.  "We are here and we got it.  If you don't, too bad." Then you walk around with your Bibles.
> 
> And that attitude goes with everything, health care, jobs, homes, possessions..  You carry around a Bible, but evidently skip the verse that says to "love your enemy."
> 
> The repub Bible must say "carpet bomb your enemy."  At least Ted Cruz's does.


I'm not a christian.
I believe in being a good team player. My team is team America. We Americans should fight for Americans first. That means sealing the border and limiting the number of low wage workers immigrating to America. Religion doesn't enter the picture. And hell if napalm will work keeping them out, I'm for it. They want a life like mine they can fix their own damn country and duplicate our achievements.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 7, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We're supposed import rape, murder, child and woman abuse to show how tolerant we are.
> ...


Muslim ain't a race so being against Muslims would be like being against Christians and has nothing to do with whether you are a bigot or not.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 7, 2016)

Matthew said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You frigin isolationist kill me.  The mantra of the GOP should be.  "We are here and we got it.  If you don't, too bad." Then you walk around with your Bibles.
> ...


Right then Jesus came and said turn the other cheek.

Muslims need a Jesus moment before they should be allowed into America.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 7, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You frigin isolationist kill me.  The mantra of the GOP should be.  "We are here and we got it.  If you don't, too bad." Then you walk around with your Bibles.
> ...



You could be Phrump's Secretary of Defense!  Of course he will never win the WH, but if he did, he and you could break every international rule of war that exists.  Glad we don't need to worry about a Phrump presidency.....


----------



## protectionist (Apr 7, 2016)

Camp said:


> What happened to you to make you so miserable in your old age. Angry old man, sad.


Some anger (which there should be).. Mostly disgust with those who aren't angry and alarmed, as they should be.
What happened ?  Do your homework, and then you'll know.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 7, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> You could be Phrump's Secretary of Defense!  Of course he will never win the WH, but if he did, he and you could break every international rule of war that exists.  Glad we don't need to worry about a Phrump presidency.....


If you were as concerned about NATIONAL (the USA), as you are about "international", you'd be more concerned with international enemies of the US, instead of worrying about Trump protecting you from all that "international" anti-American crap.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 7, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > You frigin isolationist kill me.  The mantra of the GOP should be.  "We are here and we got it.  If you don't, too bad." Then you walk around with your Bibles.
> ...



You could be Phrump's Secretary of Defense!  Of course he will never win the WH, but if he did he and you could break every international rule of war that exists.  Glad we don't need to worry about a Phrump presidency.....


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 7, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


I see you have no understanding of the word bigotry. Let's check the dictionary shall we.

*



			Bigot
		
Click to expand...

*


> : a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; _especially_ : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial *or religious group*)


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 8, 2016)

Liberals instinctively defend whoever is most hostile to society, including first degree murderers, rapists, kiddie pornographers, Communists, but I think they really need to draw the line somewhere, and that's here.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to you to make you so miserable in your old age. Angry old man, sad.
> ...



Hey Protectionist.................how many of those books have YOU read?

I'm guessing not many, because you don't appear to be able to think coherently, I mean, you still think that ISIL is going to detonate a nuke in the U.S.  Got news for you, they will only be able to get a dirty bomb, and it's only going to have an effect on a couple of city blocks, but that's only if it's a large capacity bomb.

So tell me..............how many of those books you recommend have you actually read?  Can you give me a synopsis of each of them?

If you don't know what synopsis means, I'm guessing that the rest of my post is lost on you.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 8, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> I see you have no understanding of the word bigotry. Let's check the dictionary shall we.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


1.  Muslims are not religious group. Islam is not a religion.

2.  Your definition doesn't fit a hatred of Islam.  Keyword >* "unfairly"  *There is nothing unfair about hating the advocacies (if not commands) of the Koran (mass murder, rape, severe sex discrimination, wife-beating, pedophilia, slavery, animal cruelty, religious intolerance, supremacism, sedition, etc) - all of which are ILLEGAL under US law.  If an American didn't hate Islam, and the illegal/immoral things it is composed of, that person would be very odd indeed.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 8, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > I see you have no understanding of the word bigotry. Let's check the dictionary shall we.
> ...


1. Muslims are a religious group. Islam is a religion. 

2. If you are going to use the Koran as your guideline for Islam then we should use the bible too. The bible also commands mass genocide, murder, abuse of women & children, slavery, severe sexual discrimination, bigotry, racism... I could go on. Thankfully most Christians do not follow their holy book. As for Muslims the overwhelming majority do not follow the Koran. I find it very hypocritical of those who will criticize the Koran yet they believe their own bible is void of such illegal and immoral passages. There is a video going around where horrible passages are read from the Koran and people are shocked why anyone would follow that religion. In the video it is revealed that those passages are actually from the bible. Christian hypocrites.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


You can't compare the Koran with the Old Testament because there is the New Testament that makes it obsolete. You have to compare Modern Islam with Modern Christianity. and Modern Islam still preaches death to apostates, stoning raped women, enslaving women in burqas, etc. While Modern Christianity, the New Testament, preaches love thy neighbor.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 8, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Are you understanding?

The old testament is used to justify muslim atrocity today.   Mass murder is justified.   A muslim man took a baby from its mother, shook it violently and threatened to throw it at the police.  The act is justifed because of the old testament.

It's smoke and mirrors.   Anything and everything is justified by past acts no matter how far back they need to go.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 8, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Yet many Christians will bring out the old testament when they are discussing their hatred of gays. It's the same God in both those testaments and Christians are the ones that keep saying he is infallible.



> You have to compare Modern Islam with Modern Christianity.


Sure, then there is no reason to bring up religious text.



> and Modern Islam still preaches death to apostates, stoning raped women, enslaving women in burqas, etc.


 All of Islam, or just a small percentage? Many Muslim women feel the burqa is not enslaving. If all Muslims or even a high percentage of them believed this then you would have a leg to stand on. Most Muslims do not condone death to apostates or stoning raped women. Do you think grouping them all together helps things? What if people grouped all Christians from the words and the actions of the Westboro Baptists or American Promise Ministries? 



> While Modern Christianity, the New Testament, preaches love thy neighbor.


As long as your neighbor isn't gay, atheist, Muslim, black...etc. Now I know the overwhelming majority of Christians try to practice the positive things in the bible but many get caught exposing hatred towards certain groups and they use the old testament to support their assertions. I'm arguing right now with someone who brought up Leviticus 20:13 and when I responded with other quotes from Leviticus he responded, "well that's the old testament" I'm just saying if you are going to follow your bible, you can't criticize other holy books for their content. You can criticize the actions of these people who do follow their holy books.

Thankfully, Christians do not follow their Holy books.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Different christians in different arguments. Not the same ones argue both. And again I'm not a christian. I'm an agnostic arguing a valid christian point. Those who follow the Old Testament are not Christians. To be Christian you must follow Christ, which means the New Testament and love thy neighbor.



Tuatara said:


> > You have to compare Modern Islam with Modern Christianity.
> 
> 
> Sure, then there is no reason to bring up religious text.


Islam terrorists use those texts to justify their terror. Fathers use those texts to justify killing their daughters, throwing acid into their wives faces. Muslims uses that text to justify throwing gays off of roofs, killing apostates, and stoning rape victims. Christianity does none of that.



Tuatara said:


> > and Modern Islam still preaches death to apostates, stoning raped women, enslaving women in burqas, etc.
> 
> 
> All of Islam, or just a small percentage? Many Muslim women feel the burqa is not enslaving. If all Muslims or even a high percentage of them believed this then you would have a leg to stand on. Most Muslims do not condone death to apostates or stoning raped women. Do you think grouping them all together helps things? What if people grouped all Christians from the words and the actions of the Westboro Baptists or American Promise Ministries?


How many Westboro Baptists are there, 15?
Now count how many Muslims believe apostates should be put to death. Millions. Your arguments doesn't hold up.



Tuatara said:


> > While Modern Christianity, the New Testament, preaches love thy neighbor.
> 
> 
> As long as your neighbor isn't gay, atheist, Muslim, black...etc. Now I know the overwhelming majority of Christians try to practice the positive things in the bible but many get caught exposing hatred towards certain groups and they use the old testament to support their assertions. I'm arguing right now with someone who brought up Leviticus 20:13 and when I responded with other quotes from Leviticus he responded, "well that's the old testament" I'm just saying if you are going to follow your bible, you can't criticize other holy books for their content. You can criticize the actions of these people who do follow their holy books.
> ...


Narrow minded assholes use the Old Testament to back their points. Modern Christians use the New Testament.
A few Christians who are "fundamentalists" are far fewer in number than the millions of Muslims we are talking about.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2016)

You know, not only was there the Westboro Baptist church that used the Bible as a basis for their hate, there are a lot of other groups and people that use the Bible to justify their actions as well.  And, some of these people kill.  Those are the people who shoot abortion doctors and bomb clinics.  And yeah, they use the Bible to justify their killing. 

Lots of churches use the Bible as a way to exclude gays, and, because their book says they are an "abomination" and "living in sin", then Christians feel okay with treating them as less than a whole human.

Face it.....................extremists of all kinds will use whatever religious text their belief system is based on and cherry pick the hell out of it to justify their actions.

Be they Christian, or Islamic.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 8, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect
> ...



Christians are not planning jihad against anyone.  See the difference?


----------



## TooTall (Apr 8, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Is Trump going to place the Muslims who are already here, including American citizens, into concentration camps?



Trump will put any Muslims that are living here that kill or are planning to kill other American citizens in jail, Just like Obama has done.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 8, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, not only was there the Westboro Baptist church that used the Bible as a basis for their hate, there are a lot of other groups and people that use the Bible to justify their actions as well.  And, some of these people kill.  Those are the people who shoot abortion doctors and bomb clinics.  And yeah, they use the Bible to justify their killing.
> 
> Lots of churches use the Bible as a way to exclude gays, and, because their book says they are an "abomination" and "living in sin", then Christians feel okay with treating them as less than a whole human.
> 
> ...


ISIS Burns 15 Civilians Alive as Crying Woman Begs the West 'Save Us or Bomb Us'


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 8, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, not only was there the Westboro Baptist church that used the Bible as a basis for their hate, there are a lot of other groups and people that use the Bible to justify their actions as well.  And, some of these people kill.  Those are the people who shoot abortion doctors and bomb clinics.  And yeah, they use the Bible to justify their killing.
> ...



Hey, whether you died quickly from a gunshot or were burned alive, dead is still dead, and murder is still murder.

Regardless of your religious beliefs.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 8, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We're supposed import rape, murder, child and woman abuse to show how tolerant we are.
> ...



I'm stating that it would be idiotic to bring in immigrants whose religion allows and/or encourages such behavior.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 8, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



There are no "international rules of war" except purely for propaganda purposes. If you doubt this please feel free to show any one single "rule" that *all* nations are willing to abide by. "Rules of war" are more absurd than the tooth fairy or the Easter bunny.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 8, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



Deflection. It's not about what is written in books. It's about how people act in the name of their religion.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 8, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


There are over 3 million Muslims living in America. How many do you think allow and/or encourages such behavior? There's a name for that, when people paint a certain group with the same brush. I'm sure it will come to me.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 8, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Then bring it up with protectionist because he brought up the Koran first or do you only have issues with it when it goes against your political stripes.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 8, 2016)

Another Meme Truism.....


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I believe your country is a signatory in this GENEVA CONVENTION


By all means though, become worse than your enemies.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



Don't know; don't care. It's not my fault they are muslim so I'd say they painted themselves with that brush. I don't think I could possibly be more bigoted than the Islamic faith is so they would have no grounds for complaint on that score. Let me be clear, if it were up to me no person who professes to be "Islamic" or "Muslim" would be allowed to live in this country. And, yes, that would include those who are citizens.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



What part of *It's about how people act in the name of their religion *are you having trouble understanding? People can and do act in the name of their religion whether or not they can read or understand any book. It's when their actions violate the law (US) that I have a problem.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 9, 2016)

"Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S."

This is as idiotic today was it was last December.

What’s telling is that there remain bigots on the right who still support this idiocy.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The Geneva Convention established no rules of war nor did the agreements made apply to any entities other than those who signed it which limited it to only a very few nations and then only if both were signatories. We make up rules we expect our forces to follow and have no power to enforce those of anyone else. The same is true of the rest of the world.
How exactly could we become worse than the terrorists?


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Apr 9, 2016)

"Idiotic" is when you welcome people who seek to destroy you. Especially when there is no good reason for doing so.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind putting a stop to all immigration because we really don't need any more people and we don't have enough jobs or resources.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 1. Muslims are a religious group. Islam is a religion.
> 
> 2. If you are going to use the Koran as your guideline for Islam then we should use the bible too. The bible also commands mass genocide, murder, abuse of women & children, slavery, severe sexual discrimination, bigotry, racism... I could go on. Thankfully most Christians do not follow their holy book. As for Muslims the overwhelming majority do not follow the Koran. I find it very hypocritical of those who will criticize the Koran yet they believe their own bible is void of such illegal and immoral passages. There is a video going around where horrible passages are read from the Koran and people are shocked why anyone would follow that religion. In the video it is revealed that those passages are actually from the bible. Christian hypocrites.


Stupid post. The New Testament does NOT command mass genocide, murder, abuse of women & children, slavery, severe sexual discrimination, bigotry, racism. or any of this other BS you've been fed.  Show some intelligence.  The ludicrous equating of Islam with Christianity is the oldest line in the book, and it's been refuted a million times.  You could try it on a 9 year old maybe.

If so-called Muslims don't follow the Koran, then they are not Muslims., because following the Koran is what makes a person a Muslim.

And NO, Islam is NOT a religion. Most people around the world don't accept Islam to be a religion, and even some whole nations don't either (ex Italy)

Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion — Denied Religious Tax Status

Islam in Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Patriot Factor: Islam is NOT a Religion

http://newenglishreview.org/Rebecca_Bynum/Why_Islam_is_Not_a_Religion/


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Protectionist.................how many of those books have YOU read?
> 
> I'm guessing not many, because you don't appear to be able to think coherently, I mean, you still think that ISIL is going to detonate a nuke in the U.S.  Got news for you, they will only be able to get a dirty bomb, and it's only going to have an effect on a couple of city blocks, but that's only if it's a large capacity bomb.
> 
> ...


I've read ALL of them, and many more. I've read about 25 books on Islamization + thousands of their footnoted reports over the course of the past 15 years.  Here's a more complete (but still partial) list.

_The Grand Jihad: How Islam and the Left Sabotage America_ ---- by Andrew McCarthy

_American Jihad: The Terrorists Living Among Us_ ----- by Steven Emerson

_Because They Hate_ ---- by Brigitte Gabriel

_They Must Be Stopped_ ------ by Brigitte Gabriel

_Hating America_ ------ by John Gibson

_Stop the Islamization of America_ ----- by Pamela Geller

_Secrets of the Kingdom: The Inside Story of the Secret Saudi-U.S. Connection_------ by Gerald Posner

_Stealth Jihad _----- by Robert Spencer

_The Brotherhood: America's Next Great Enemy_ ------ by Erik Stakelbeck

_Outrage_ ----- by Dick Morris & Eileen McGann

_Infiltration_ ------ by Paul Sperry

_The 9/11 Commission Report_

_The Truth About Muhammad_ ------ by Robert Spencer

_In Mortal Danger_ ------- by Tom Tancredo

_State of Emergency_ ----- by Pat Buchanan

_Muslim Mafia_ ----- by P.David Gaubatz & Paul Sperry

As for your knowledge of jihad, I suspect it is minimal,  You tipped us off by calling ISIS "ISIL" (th Obama administration's name). Anybody who subscribe's to liberal politics has a minimal knowledge of Islam and Islamization.  That's because liberals only ingest liberal media, which notoriously OMITS information about Islam and Islamization.  So you guys walk around thinking you know something, when you're just a bunch of information-deprived programmed robots, who have no clue of how much you don't know.

Wanna find out ? You could take my Islamization Quiz (if you've got the balls).  Some liberals do, and they have taken the Quiz.  Since they follow their liberal OMISSION media, they don't know anything, and the highest grade they've ever come up with was 5% (most got zero).

Since you don't seem to know how knowledgable on this subject I am, you must be new here, but you can go to my threads page and find dozens of OPs I've authored on this, and you'll get informed.  Let me know if you'd like to take the Quiz (and find out how much you don't know)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.usmessageboard.com/search/5894692/

And so your liberal media masters have told you that ISIS can only get a dirty bomb huh ?  Well think man.  They have Billion$$$$$$$$$$.  They can buy anything, anyone, anytime, anywhere. welcome to the real world.  As for getting nuclear bombs into the US, piece of cake.  Last I heard, shipping containers in "our" ports are inspected 5%.  ISIS could possibly have big nukes inside the US already right now.

And yeah, I could give you a synopsis of all my books, but that would involve a lot of work and typing.  Got $50 to send me ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You don't need a synopsis. Just read my OPs. And how come you're so unfamiliar with me ?  Most everyone here knows I'm the go to guy around here for information on Islam and Islamization. You been in a closet, or what ?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> As long as your neighbor isn't gay, atheist, Muslim, black...etc. Now I know the overwhelming majority of Christians try to practice the positive things in the bible but many get caught exposing hatred towards certain groups and they use the old testament to support their assertions. I'm arguing right now with someone who brought up Leviticus 20:13 and when I responded with other quotes from Leviticus he responded, "well that's the old testament" I'm just saying if you are going to follow your bible, you can't criticize other holy books for their content. You can criticize the actions of these people who do follow their holy books.
> 
> Thankfully, Christians do not follow their Holy books.


Thankfully, many Christians DO follow their New Testament which does not advocate any of the despicable, sinful things advocated in the Koran.  And this may come as a shock to you, but most Christians pay no attention to the Bible (Old or New). That's because most Christians around the world are Catholics (1.25 Billion), whose point of reference is the Pope, not the Bible.

And as far as the idiotic, laughable "argument" of equating Islam with Christianity, Christians aren't going around the world knocking down tall buildings down, bombing places, mass murdering people, kidnapping, raping and torturing people, and all the stuff advocated in the Koran, and being carried out by ISIS, Boko Haram, the Taliban, and other Muslim lunatics.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone that would call for Muslim immigration to the US, in view of CURRENT CIRCUMSTANCES, needs to see a psychiatrist.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Deflection. It's not about what is written in books. It's about how people act in the name of their religion.



But the the Koran is the basic motivation for Muslim jihad. past and present. They believe this rubbish is the word of God.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Trump will put any Muslims that are living here that kill or are planning to kill other American citizens in jail, Just like Obama has done.


I think ALL that are here should be investigated and  registered with the govt, and documented on file.  Just admitting to being a Muslim put one one a watch list.

Also, Muslims should be encouraged to leave the US, and financial assistance should be given to any wishing to leave to help them go (and not come back)


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> There are over 3 million Muslims living in America. How many do you think allow and/or encourages such behavior? There's a name for that, when people paint a certain group with the same brush. I'm sure it will come to me.


A 2013 Pew Research Center poll asked Muslims in the US whether attacks on civilians were justified.  8% of US Muslims said_ "violence against civilians is "often" or "sometimes" justified." _ 

8% of 3 million is 240,000.  That divides out to almost 5,000 jihadist sympathizers for every state in the USA.  That's a lot of potential jihadists.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> I believe your country is a signatory in this GENEVA CONVENTION
> By all means though, become worse than your enemies.


Defending ourselves from Islamic lunatics is not being "worse" than anything.   The Geneva Convention can go scratch its ass.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Donald Trump Calls For 'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S."
> 
> This is as idiotic today was it was last December.
> 
> What’s telling is that there remain bigots on the right who still support this idiocy.


Has nothing to do with bigotry, you idiot.  It's a simple matter of *national security and self-defense*. Concepts liberals are oblivious to.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I wouldn't mind putting a stop to all immigration because we really don't need any more people and we don't have enough jobs or resources.


100% CORRECT, and there are more reasons than that.

Harms of Immigration

1. Americans lose jobs.

2. Wage reduction.

3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).

4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($123 Billion year).

5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.

6. Increased crime.

7. Increased traffic congestion.

8. Increased pollution.

9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.

10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.

11. Overcrowding in government offices.

12. Overcrowding in schools.

13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.

14. Cultural erosion.

15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)

16. Introduction of foreign diseases.

17.  Influx of terrorists.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Good attitude. Keep that climate up of America being a cesspool of bigotry.


> It's not my fault they are muslim


It's your fault you are a bigot towards them.



> so I'd say they painted themselves with that brush.


Really, American Muslims who make up less than .5% of all mass shootings in America.


> I don't think I could possibly be more bigoted than the Islamic faith is so they would have no grounds for complaint on that score.


 Are you comparing your bigotry to all of the Islamic people or just the ones who commit acts of terrorism? Nice to see you compare yourself to the lowest.


> Let me be clear, if it were up to me no person who professes to be "Islamic" or "Muslim" would be allowed to live in this country. And, yes, that would include those who are citizens.


Well it's a good thing you are not in charge because you would certainly start a holy war with that kind of action.


----------



## namvet (Apr 9, 2016)

looks like an invasion to me


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Not having a problem. Just pointing out your hypocrisy.



> People can and do act in the name of their religion whether or not they can read or understand any book. It's when their actions violate the law (US) that I have a problem.understand any book.


So it shouldn't be Muslims you have a problem with. It should be with law breakers. The majority of Muslims have not broken any laws.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Muslims are a religious group. Islam is a religion.
> ...


Let's look at the first line in the second link you sent me. This link
Islam in Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Islam* is a major Abrahamic* religion*


Strike one against you.
Let's go for broke. Does the bible encompass both testaments? Why yes it does. Unless you have some other type of Bible. Now I said the Bible contains " mass genocide, murder, abuse of women & children, slavery, severe sexual discrimination, bigotry, racism..." Was I correct with that statement? 100%
Should the 1st testament be ignored by Christians. Well I'm told God is infallible so he doesn't change his mind or sway. In fact Jesus said of the first testament ""For truly I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass from the Law until all is accomplished"
He also stated "Jesus made reference to the Law and Prophets as a unit, "Do not think that I came to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I did not come to abolish but to fulfill,"

Looks like your down on both accounts. All that book reading and you still can't figure out simple facts.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > As long as your neighbor isn't gay, atheist, Muslim, black...etc. Now I know the overwhelming majority of Christians try to practice the positive things in the bible but many get caught exposing hatred towards certain groups and they use the old testament to support their assertions. I'm arguing right now with someone who brought up Leviticus 20:13 and when I responded with other quotes from Leviticus he responded, "well that's the old testament" I'm just saying if you are going to follow your bible, you can't criticize other holy books for their content. You can criticize the actions of these people who do follow their holy books.
> ...


The Catholics. Now there's a horrid group right there. Who in there right mind would be proud to be a catholic. 



> And as far as the idiotic, laughable "argument" of equating Islam with Christianity, Christians aren't going around the world knocking down tall buildings down, bombing places, mass murdering people, kidnapping, raping and torturing people, and all the stuff advocated in the Koran, and being carried out by ISIS, Boko Haram, the Taliban, and other Muslim lunatics.


They don't need to. They are busy firing missiles and dropping bombs on those Muslims killing them 100x more.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 3 million Muslims living in America. How many do you think allow and/or encourages such behavior? There's a name for that, when people paint a certain group with the same brush. I'm sure it will come to me.
> ...


Such a crap poll.

Here's Why You Shouldn't Trust the Latest Poll on American Muslims


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

*In response to Tuatara in Post # 919.*

1.  How can one_ "start"_ what is already occuring ? (and has been for 1400 years)

2.  You sure use the bigot card a lot.  Are YOU bigoted against Christians ?

3.  I keep hearing this line that Muslim mass shootings are a very low % of mass shootings. I kind of doubt that, since we hear a lot about many Muslim attacks. I wonder who's doing the counting, and how.  What's your source info ? (or are we just supposed to take this on faith ?)

4.  ALL true Muslims are bigoted, because to be a true Muslim is to be a follower of the Koran, which is bigotry cover to cover.

5.  I would agree that no Muslims shoul dbe living in the USA,since Islam is banned by the Constitution.  It is also outlawed by US code 18, sections 2384 & 2385, + scores of US laws.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> Such a crap poll.
> 
> Here's Why You Shouldn't Trust the Latest Poll on American Muslims


  Not a crap poll. Pew research is one of the most highly regarded polls in America.  

Invalidation is hard-wired into Islamapologists.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> They don't need to. They are busy firing missiles and dropping bombs on those Muslims killing them 100x more.


HA HA HA!!  I just got through responding to another post of yours in which you were calling someone a bigot, and now here YOU are saying this >> (YOUR WORDS)  _*"The Catholics. Now there's a horrid group right there. Who in there right mind would be proud to be a catholic."
*_
Now if that isn't the MOST BIGOTED statement I've ever heard in this forum, I don't know what is. *You sir, are a pure 100% BIGOT*, and you are not even trying to hide it.

Yes, Christians, and Jews, and Muslims, and every American in the US military, and many people of all these groups in many nations (US, Russia, France, Jordan, UK,Turkey,  etc.are firing missiles and dropping bombs on those Muslims who are part of the international jihad (ISIS, the Taliban, al Qaeda, Boko Haram, al Shabbab, etc)
and hopefully will continue to do so until every last one of these sickening lowlifes is EXTERMINATED.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 9, 2016)

Why not?


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

protectionist said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind putting a stop to all immigration because we really don't need any more people and we don't have enough jobs or resources.
> ...


1. Immigrants are new Americans so no jobs were lost.

2. You people on the right want the minimum wage to stay low so why would you be complaining about that. It certainly hasn't hurt the top end jobs where the pay can be over 700% more than what it used to be.

3. That is the fault of the employer, not the immigrant. 

4. Maybe bring their whole family over then. 

5. Maybe you should be worried about corporate welfare which takes a lot more $$

6. Crime increases from all types.

7, 8. 9, 10, 11, 12. You must love abortion then because these are clearly population increase problems.

13. clarity this one.

14. Actually it helps cultural diversity. 

15. See 7-12.

16. Foreign travelers from the US have done this also. Are you wanting to ban travel of US citizens to other countries?

17. Most terrorist acts in the US have been committed by long standing US citizens.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 9, 2016)

protectionist said:


> *In response to Tuatara in Post # 919.*
> 
> 1.  How can one_ "start"_ what is already occuring ? (and has been for 1400 years)


What has been already occuring for over 1400 years. You mean wars between Muslims and Christians. Religious wars have always been going on. Christians against Christians, Muslims against Muslims.
If it is terrorism you're talking about why such a dramatic increase in the last 30 years. I already know the answer. Do you?


> 2.  You sure use the bigot card a lot.  Are YOU bigoted against Christians ?


Against the people. No. Against the Religion. Don't like it all. Like Islam they are a poison on the world.



> 3.  I keep hearing this line that Muslim mass shootings are a very low % of mass shootings. I kind of doubt that, since we hear a lot about many Muslim attacks. I wonder who's doing the counting, and how.  What's your source info ? (or are we just supposed to take this on faith ?)


Here is one from 2002-2005. The one from the 90's to 2001 is gone.
Terrorism 2002/2005



> 4.  ALL true Muslims are bigoted, because to be a true Muslim is to be a follower of the Koran, which is bigotry cover to cover.


Then by your own definition any true Christian must follow the Bible from cover to cover.



> 5.  I would agree that no Muslims should be living in the USA,since Islam is banned by the Constitution.  It is also outlawed by US code 18, sections 2384 & 2385, + scores of US laws.



Wrong. From your own constitution. "The *First Amendment* (*Amendment I*) to the United States Constitution prohibits the making of any law respecting an establishment of religion, impeding the free exercise of religion.
Also please point out where any Muslim is planning to overthrow the government.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> So it shouldn't be Muslims you have a problem with. It should be with law breakers. The majority of Muslims have not broken any laws.


How do YOU know if they broke any laws ? Their Koran says its OK for Muslim husbands to beat their wives.  Says pedophilia is OK.  Says slavery is OK.  Says rape is OK. It even says murder is OK.  And killing animals too.  Do you go inside their homes 24/7, behind their locked doors and closed window blinds, and see what they are doing ?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> Let's look at the first line in the second link you sent me. This link
> Islam in Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


Let's look at the first line in the 4th pararaogh of the second link I sent you. This link
Islam in Italy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It says >>_ "Islam is not formally recognised by the state."  _Strike 1 against you.

Let's go for broke.  I was baptized a Catholic. As such, I have no connection to the Bible (the Pope being the Christian point of reference for Catholics).  And even if I was a Protestant, they take no stock in the eold testamnet which is considered a Judiaism book.  Only the New Testemant is Christian.  So yes the Old Testament should be and is ignored by Christianity.  Looks like your down on both accounts.  Strike 3.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> 1. Immigrants are new Americans so no jobs were lost.
> 
> 2. You people on the right want the minimum wage to stay low so why would you be complaining about that. It certainly hasn't hurt the top end jobs where the pay can be over 700% more than what it used to be.
> 
> ...


1. The point is immigrants SHOULD NOT BE "nwe Americans" becasue there isn't any room for them. And they are taking jobs away from Americans.

2.  You don't know what you're talking about. The majority of republicans and conservatives support a riase in the minimum wage. (Gallup Poll)

3. Tax $ lost is the fault of BOTH the employer and the immigrant (and illegal aliens, and visa workers)

4.  No, send all the immigrant back, Then no more remittances. We need Operation Wetback II.

5.  I'm worried about both. You aren't..

6.  "All types" ? I have no idea what that is supposed to mean. Simple fact is, you bring in additional people, you get additional crime. Period.

7,8,9,10,11,12 -  No I don't like abortion. It is murder.  And is not the same as immigration.

13.  Decrease in funds available for entitlements. (plain English)

14.  Yes it helps cultural diversity WHICH IS A BAD THING, THAT WE DON'T WANT.  Loks like you never learned what the definition of a nation is.

15.  Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)  The more people coming in, the less resources we have per capita.

16.  Absolutely. For instance, travel to Brazil (Zika virus) should be banned). Travel to Sierra Leone (Ebola) should be banned)  Probably many others too.

17.  Much more Americans have been killed inside the US by foreigners, than by "long standing US citizens"  The 9-11 killers were all foreigners ,and the killed 3000 Americans.  The Boston Marqthin killers were also foreigners who the US govt stupidly let in, when they were warned by the Russians.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > *In response to Tuatara in Post # 919.*
> ...


Website is giving me a lot of trouble now - something about Plugin shockwave Flash   will return later  This is a terrible website.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > *In response to Tuatara in Post # 919.*
> ...



*In response to Tuatara in Post # 930.*

1.  If you don't know what has been going on for the past 1400 years, then what are you doing in this discussion ?  We all know what has been going on > Muslim jihad.  Which has killed 270 innocent people all over the world, to spread its Koran filth, and nothing is even remotely close to equalling that horrific history.  As for the last 30 years it is not an increase at all.  Many times throughout the past 1400 years Muslim imperialism was far worse than it is now, chewing up big chunks of Asia Minor to begin with, and then spreading and conquering more territory than the roman empire at its height.

2. _ "Poison on the world"_ ?  You didn't need to confirm your BIGOTRY against Chritianity. We've already got thatconfirmed, loud & clear.

3.  Sorry, 2002-2005 doesn't quite make the grade, when we are now in 2016.  Also, what's the point of just talking about_ "mass shootings" ?_   Did bombings suddenly become OK ? Or drowning people in metal cages ?  To even hint of an equation between Jihad violence and any other kind is preposterous.  Here's a horror record of *some* (not all) jihad genocide, just from within the few months > 130 massacred in Paris, 14 massacred in San Bernardino, 32 massacred in Brussels, 23 killed in Aleppo, Syria, 18 killed the day before in Aleppo, 14 killed in Nasiriyah, Iraq, 40 killed in Palmyra, Iraq, 11 killed in Makhmour, Iraq, 15 killed in Mosul, Iraq, 9 killed in Galkayo, Somalia, 11 killed in Salahudin, Iraq, 15 killed in Mosul, Iraq, 74 killed in Lahore, Pakistan, 41 killed in Iskandariyah, Iraq, 25 killed in Aden, Yemen, 30 killed in Anbar, Iraq, 24 killed in Haqlaniyah, Iraq, 70 Yasidi women & children killed in Mosul, Iraq, 15 killed in al-Arish, Egypt, 18 killed in Maiduguri, Nigeria, 22 killed in Zankurah, Iraq, 25 killed in Ramadi, Iraq, 18 killed in Bassam, Ivory Coast, 50 killed in Fallujah, Iraq, 19 killed in Ben Guerdane, Tunisia, 17 killed in Shabqadar, Pakistan, 61 killed in Hillah, Iraq, 14 killed in Aleppo, Syria, 12 killed in al-Jahash, Iraq, 16 killed in Aden, Yemen, and many more I haven't included, and all (except for the first 3) are just in March and April of 2016.  This also doesn't include the massive number of wounded, many of whom lost arms or legs.

4.  FALSE!  As I said before, most Christian are Catholics who do NOT follow the Bible. They follow the Pope. And the Christian Bible is the New Testament, which is not bigoted (unlike the Koran, which is).

5A.  So how many times have I refuted this dumb 1st amendment line. Sheeesh! >  100 times ? 200 ? Probably more like about 1000.  Religions are systems of belief, with a code of ethics. Islam is a code of *UNethics*, and that's why it is denied religious tax status in Italy and other countries, and most people don't consider it to be a religion. of course it is not a religion, and it wouldn't matter if it was.  NOTHING (including religions) can be supreme over the US Constitution, as stated in the Constitution's Supremacy Clause (Article 6 Section 2).  And the 1st amendment is a very weak part of the Constitution, with numerous exceptions to it.  In contrast, the Supremacy Clause is the strongest part of the Constitution, and has never had a single exception to it, in 227 years.

5B.  This is another example of how you are not prepared for this discussion. You don't even know where  Muslims plan to overthrow the government ?  Boy, are you ever ignorant ? You've never heard of the Holy Land foundation trial ?  You don't know about the Explanatory Memorandum of the US Muslim Brotherhood ?  You're getting an education.  Here it is >>

_"The process of settlement [of Islam in the United States] is a "Civilization-Jihadist" process with all that the word means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood in North America] must understand that all their work in America is a kind of *grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within* and "sabotaging" their miserable house by their hands, and the hands of the believers *so that it is eliminated, and Allah's religion is made victorious over all religions."*_

Mohamed Akram, _"An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America"_May 22, 1991, Government Exhibit 003-0085, United States vs. Holy Land Foundation, et al. 7 (21).

They have never disavowed this, and hundreds of Muslim Brotherhood front organizations (as defined by the US Justice Dept) all subscribe to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Jobs are certainly lost.  To say otherwise is just ignorant.  Our resources are limited and a lot of our taxpayer dollars go to support immigrants who are low skilled.  

I also worry about corporate welfare.  It is a huge problem, but that is not what we are talking about is it?  

We have limited resources and too many people and not enough jobs for all of them.  

Traveling has nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 10, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > So it shouldn't be Muslims you have a problem with. It should be with law breakers. The majority of Muslims have not broken any laws.
> ...


Because they have not been charged with breaking any laws.



> Their Koran says its OK for Muslim husbands to beat their wives.  Says pedophilia is OK.  Says slavery is OK.  Says rape is OK. It even says murder is OK.  And killing animals too.


 The bible says all sorts of horrible things too. Bet nearly 99% of all Christians including Catholics have one.



> Do you go inside their homes 24/7, behind their locked doors and closed window blinds, and see what they are doing ?


Can't see what you're doing either 24/7. Maybe we should round up every single person in the US and put them under 24 hour surveillance. You're beginning to become a joke.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 10, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Let's look at the first line in the second link you sent me. This link
> ...


Italy does not recognize it for National Religion Tax. One Country out of 194 countries doesn't give Islam official National Religion Tax yet look up every description and definition of Islam and the word religion comes up.


> Let's go for broke.  I was baptized a Catholic. As such, I have no connection to the Bible (the Pope being the Christian point of reference for Catholics).


 Well it's Sunday today and I just asked my Catholic friends if they followed the Bible and they looked at me like I was from another planet. "Of course we do" they proclaimed. So I thought somebody is lying. So I googled Catholic sites to see if they followed the Bible. Guess what? They do.
Do Catholics believe in the Bible?
Some Catholic sites say their belief is held in both Bible scriptures and apostolic tradition.
So it looks like I know more about your religion than you do.



> And even if I was a Protestant, they take no stock in the old testamnet which is considered a Judiaism book.  Only the New Testemant is Christian.


 Let's see what is said about the Protestant Bible


> A *Protestant Bible* is any Christian Bible translation or revision that comprises 39 books of* the Old Testament* (according to the Jewish Hebrew Bible canon, sometimes known as the protocanonical books) and the 27 books of the New Testament for a total of 66 books. The Protestant Bible excludes the 15 books of Biblical apocrypha or other writings.


If we keep reading we see that "This practice was standardized among Protestants following the 1825 decision by the British and Foreign Bible Society to omit books of the apocrypha.[1] This is often contrasted with the 73 books of the Catholic Bible, which includes 7 deuterocanonical books according to Roman Catholic Canon Law 825, as a part of *the Old Testament*."
I would call this a *FAIL* on your part.



> So yes the Old Testament should be and is ignored by Christianity.


 I just proved you wrong.



> Looks like your down on both accounts.  Strike 3


You are still batting zero. Time to stop. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 10, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It's the FBI site on Terrorism.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 10, 2016)

protectionist said:


> 2.  You don't know what you're talking about. The majority of republicans and conservatives support a riase in the minimum wage. (Gallup Poll)


Get to the rest later but this is a joke.



> The Republican primary, however, has become a race to the bottom for promoting anti-working family policies. Almost all of the Republican candidates support keeping the minimum wage at $7.25 an hour.
> 
> Some, however, have gone even farther off the tracks. Former Florida Governor Jeb Bush has called for the elimination of the minimum wage. Anti-worker Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker has said that he doesn't think that the minimum wage "serves a purpose." Former Arkansas Governor Mike Huckabee admits that $7.25 is a poverty wage, but does not support raising it.


Where Are the Presidential Candidates on the Minimum Wage?
Why Conservatives Oppose Higher Minimum Wages
Also:


> In President Obama’s 2013 State of the Union address, he called to increase the minimum wage. In response to this, Senator Tom Harkin and Representative George Miller have introduced the Fair Minimum Wage Act of 2013...
> Republicans are quite adamantly against this increase, to the point that they House unanimously voted down the proposed increase.


Republican Views on the Minimum Wage


Now I know a few conservatives are for minimum wage increases but the overwhelming majority are not. Just read any of the posts on this site or any other political forum and it's the conservatives who are against it. It would be like me claiming the majority of conservatives are for strict gun control. Really, you need to stop.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Jobs are certainly lost.  To say otherwise is just ignorant.  Our resources are limited and a lot of our taxpayer dollars go to support immigrants who are low skilled.
> 
> I also worry about corporate welfare.  It is a huge problem, but that is not what we are talking about is it?
> 
> ...


Liberals use deflection like cowboys use horses.  If you speak of immigration welfare they talk about corporate welfare. if you talk about Islam, they switch the subject over to Christianity.  You talk about law-abiding gun owners and self-protection, they talk about criminals using guns.  Same old.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


There are hundreds of papers that suggest immigration is good for the economy.
https://www.oecd.org/migration/OECD Migration Policy Debates Numero 2.pdf
Opening the door to immigrants is good for the economy
IMMIGRATION: The Economic Benefits of Immigration
Immigrants are Good for the Economy | U.S. Chamber of Commerce
Why immigration is good for U.S. growth
Why American Cities Are Competing Over Immigrant Populations


I find it odd that you and protectionist say you both worry about Corporate Welfare yet there is not one Thread started by any conservative on the subject,  yet there are hundreds on the subject of Low Income Welfare.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 10, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> Republican Views on the Minimum Wage
> 
> Now I know a few conservatives are for minimum wage increases but the overwhelming majority are not. Just read any of the posts on this site or any other political forum and it's the conservatives who are against it. It would be like me claiming the majority of conservatives are for strict gun control. Really, you need to stop.


NO!  YOU need to stop trying to DENY TRUTH. Click the Gallup Poll link and see what you are displaying your IGNORANCE of. In the poll *58% of Republicans support minimum wage raise to $9/hour*, whereas only *39% are against it.  *You're getting an education.

Most Americans for Raising Minimum Wage

Business owners also support raising the Minimum wage.  In a Christian Science Monitor poll, 64 percent of employers polled believe the minimum wage should be increased.

Employers support raising the minimum wage, survey finds


----------



## protectionist (Apr 11, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> There are hundreds of papers that suggest immigration is good for the economy.
> https://www.oecd.org/migration/OECD Migration Policy Debates Numero 2.pdf
> Opening the door to immigrants is good for the economy
> IMMIGRATION: The Economic Benefits of Immigration
> ...


Wouldn't matter if there were thousands of them. They're all ridiculous propaganda papers solely designed to whitewash immigration (including illegal), so as to bring in more people to vote for Democrats.

In reality, a 4th grader can figure out that if you deprive American businesses (AKA "the economy") of hundreds of Billions$$ in sales$$, that, of course. is not good for those businesses (that economy). 

Remittance Flows Worldwide in 2012 

Likewise, if you give away tens of Billions$$ more to foreigners and deadbeat Americans, that also harms the American economy by depriving it of money that could have been spent to improve the economy (ex. real estate development, mining, agriculture, irrigation, dams, railroads, electric power grid, etc)  In a 2015 study, it was found that an estimated 49 percent of households headed by legal immigrants used one or more welfare programs in 2012, compared to 30 percent of households headed by natives.

Welfare Use by Legal and Illegal Immigrant Households


----------



## protectionist (Apr 11, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> There are hundreds of papers that suggest immigration is good for the economy.
> https://www.oecd.org/migration/OECD Migration Policy Debates Numero 2.pdf
> Opening the door to immigrants is good for the economy
> IMMIGRATION: The Economic Benefits of Immigration
> ...


I hear conservatives on talk radio complaining about too much spending for corporate welfare all the time.  But let's do a comparison of a likely corporate welfare scenario with a most typical non-corporate one.  In the case of the non-corporate welfare more of these are going to immigrants than native-born Americans . Those does nothing to help America, and harms the country in many ways as I outlined.  This includes the loss of $123 Billion/year in remittances, which leave the US, and then pump up the economies of other nations.

In the case of corporate welfare, this could keep a company going, thereby also keeping the jobs and livelihoods of thousands of its workers going, who then spend their wages in American stores (AKA the economy) thereby pumping up the economy.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 11, 2016)

*Response to Tuatara - Post # 937*

You aren't beginning to be a joke. You already are.  You're one of the easiest posters to defeat I've ever seen.

1.  If they have not been charged with breaking any laws, means nothing. As I said (can't you read ?), they could be engaging in all their Koran crimes (wife-beating, rape, pedophilia, slavery, etc) behind their closed locked doors and shut window blinds.  I asked you if you go to their homes and observe them 24/7. The answer is NO YOU DON'T.  So you don't know how many crimes they're committing.

2.  No, 99% of Christians DON'T have a bible. Many Christians are Catholics who (as I also already educated you) don't refer to the Bible, they have the Pope for that.  And of the ones who do read the CHRISTIAN BIBLE (the New Testament) it does NOT advocate these awful things like the Koran does (I also already educated you on that too)

3.  You don't need to put non-Muslims under surveillance, they don't have a guidebook that tells them to commit immoral and illegal acts like Muslims do.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 11, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> Italy does not recognize it for National Religion Tax. One Country out of 194 countries doesn't give Islam official National Religion Tax yet look up every description and definition of Islam and the word religion comes up.
> Well it's Sunday today and I just asked my Catholic friends if they followed the Bible and they looked at me like I was from another planet. "Of course we do" they proclaimed. So I thought somebody is lying. So I googled Catholic sites to see if they followed the Bible. Guess what? They do.
> Do Catholics believe in the Bible?
> Some Catholic sites say their belief is held in both Bible scriptures and apostolic tradition.
> ...


'
You go around PRETENDING that you proved me wrong.  You're a joke. I have proved YOU WRONG in every single post I've done in this thread in response to your phony jibberish.  I've already proved you wrong about Islam masquerading as a religion, but if you want more punishment OK, you got it.  

1.  When a country denies a group religious tax status, guess why ?   They do that for one simple reason - because they don't consider it a religion. Gee that was hard huh ?  

2. One country out of 194, huh ?  Actually, there are 19*5 *countries in the world, and Italy isn't the only one that does not accept Islam as a religion.  I don't currently have a link for that, but you didn't present one either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3.  Again you show that you don't know what you're talking about.  The New Testament Bible is a Protestant thing.  Catholics don't use the Bible. In Catholic mass they they what is called a missal, and this is a book, much smaller than the New Testament, which is derived from Vatican writings.

4. The fact that you try to include the Old Testament as being part of Protestant Christianity, shows what laughingstock you are in this thread.  Why do you think it's called "NEW" Testament - because it's the same as the old one ?


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 12, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Republican Views on the Minimum Wage
> ...


So out of the 3  minimum wage propsals,  the majority of Republicans said no to 2 of them. From the poll.


> *Republicans are the least supportive of hiking the minimum wage* to $9 but not tethering it to inflation, with 58% saying they would vote in favor and 39% against it. By comparison, 91% of Democrats and 76% of independents would favor it. Republicans in Congress would appear to agree with rank-and-file Republicans, in that the U.S. House of Representatives in March voted down a proposal to raise the minimum wage to $10.10 by 2015, with* all Republicans voting against it*.



The other minimum wage poll were as follows:


> Tying the minimum wage to inflation, however, sparks stronger resistance from *Republicans, with an outright majority (56%) voting down* the hypothetical proposal





> Linking automatic minimum-wage increases to inflation is only slightly less popular. The real value of the wage has generally declined since 1968, and it appears most adults would support measures to counteract this trend. Yet, behind the large majority support lurks a potential partisan battle if any legislative proposal were to incorporate this element, because* the majority of Republicans oppose this measure.*



This is just one poll. Both polls done in New York and Calfornia were less favourable from Republicans.



> But the poll revealed a partisan divide on the issue, with Democrats supporting the increase and Republicans opposing the plan...
> ...More than three-quarters of Democrats support the increase," he said, "while nearly two-thirds of Republicans oppose it


Poll: New Yorkers support $15 minimum wage

Just look at the Minimum Wage Threads on this forum. Over 50 different ones in 2016 alone. Read them and tell me who opposes minimum wage increases. Is it the Liberal posters or the Conservative posters. 


In the Oxfam America/McLaughlin & Associates poll it states "Less than 13% of likely GOP early caucus or primary voters in Iowa and New Hampshire oppose an increase in the federal minimum wage, and say they would not vote for a presidential candidate who supports an increase."
New Poll Shows Political Benefits to Supporting a Federal Minimum Wage Increase in 2016 Election | Oxfam America


If anything is learned from these polls is we can see Conservatives and Republicans are finally coming around. Maybe it's because a lot of them had to work minimum wage jobs through the tough economic times.


If there truly is a new direction conservatives and Republicans are taking on this issue, it certainly hasn't been there in the past, nor has it been finally realized by most. Why else would Republicans members be saying “If Republicans want to broaden our coalition and attract more voters, we need to support policy that shows that we care about working class people,” said Henry Barbour, Mississippi’s elected member of the Republican National Committee and a leader in the national party. “GOP leaders should be open-minded about policy to help a working mom with two jobs and two kids get more than $7.25 per hour."

The opposition has never been coming from the Liberals.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 12, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > There are hundreds of papers that suggest immigration is good for the economy.
> ...


So when I back up my points with actual findings and papers you simply dismiss it as propaganda. How convenient.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 12, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > There are hundreds of papers that suggest immigration is good for the economy.
> ...


Yet none of the Television Conservative heroes have ever brought it up. Please give me the names of the radio hosts.



> But let's do a comparison of a likely corporate welfare scenario with a most typical non-corporate one.  In the case of the non-corporate welfare more of these are going to immigrants than native-born Americans . Those does nothing to help America, and harms the country in many ways as I outlined.


Nothing to help. These people are still spending money on food rent and bills. Money that goes back into the economy.



> This includes the loss of $123 Billion/year in remittances, which leave the US, and then pump up the economies of other nations.


Not sure where you are getting that number from The World bank says 6.9 Billion. Personal remittances, received (current US$) | Data | Table



> In the case of corporate welfare, this could keep a company going, thereby also keeping the jobs and livelihoods of thousands of its workers going, who then spend their wages in American stores (AKA the economy) thereby pumping up the economy.


Which is exactly what non-corporate welfare does. You seem very worried about the poor sending remittances back home to their families but it's a very small amount compared to the billions companies hold up in non-tax foreign banks and holdings. But it is their money. If you stopped immigration all together with your population growth your country's economy would certainly go down.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> Poll: New Yorkers support $15 minimum wage
> 
> Just look at the Minimum Wage Threads on this forum. Over 50 different ones in 2016 alone. Read them and tell me who opposes minimum wage increases. Is it the Liberal posters or the Conservative posters.
> 
> ...


What I said was that from the recent Gallup poll, it showed that the majority of Republicans support raising the minimum wage from $7.25/hour to $9/hour.  This was supported by them 58% to 39%.  That is FACT, not opinion, and it doesn't matter one iota what posters in this forum say about it. They don't change the FACTS, and neither do you.


----------



## xband (Apr 13, 2016)

I have never worked for minimum wage in my life and only have a High School education.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> So when I back up my points with actual findings and papers you simply dismiss it as propaganda. How convenient.


That's exactly what you just did to my actual findings and papers.  Yes. of course your BS is BS.  What absurdity to think that when countries sack our economy for $123 Billion/year that that is good for our economy. That's like saying that when Vikings raided England, and stole gold, silver, jewels, valuable musical instruments, and anything small and valuable that they could shove in their burglary sacks, that was good for England  Anything else you want to tell us that _"actual findings and papers" _are saying ?  Maybe that fish can't swim. Cats hate meat, and heavy metal music is quiet ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liberals do this all the time.  They make some totally preposterous claim, and then tell us we have to accept it, because somebody wrote a paper saying it was true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EARTH TO TUATARA:  For every "paper" written to claim a position, there is another paper written that says the opposite.  You need to stop focusing on papers, and use your BRAIN.  If money is taken away from you, that does NOT help you.  If  I go to your house and take $3000 out of it, that is HARMING YOU, not helping you.  When the imperialist countries (Mexico, China, India - top 3) come to the USA and extract $123 Billion out of our economy, and reinsert it into theirs (by remittances), that is the same as me taking that money out of your house, and reinserting it into my house.  Got it ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$123 Billion/year of international (remittances) burglary.  The Vikings would be envious.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> There are hundreds of papers that suggest immigration is good for the economy.
> https://www.oecd.org/migration/OECD Migration Policy Debates Numero 2.pdf
> Opening the door to immigrants is good for the economy
> IMMIGRATION: The Economic Benefits of Immigration
> ...



Names of the radio hosts > Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Mike Gallagher, Laura Ingraham, Michael Medved, Michael Savage, Hugh Hewitt, MarK Larson, Mark Levin, Bob Grant, Larry Elder, to name just a few.

Boy, did you ever blow it on this >> _ "These people are still spending money on food rent and bills. Money that goes back into the economy."  _This misperception is the result of ingesting liberal media, and not perusing the conservative ones.  Actually, what is happening is a big LOSS for the US economy, due to the following >>

1. _ "These people"_ (low wage foreigners) spend far LESS than Americans would if they were holding the jobs that "These people " hold.  Instead of going into the US economy (US stores) it is wired out of the country in remittances ($123 Billion/year.  This is extracted OUT OF the US economy, and reinserted into the economies of their home countries (Mexico top burglar)

2.  In addition to the remittances, since the low wage foreigners (legal & illegal) earn far less wages, than Americans would in their place, they cannot spend as much as the Americans would (even if they sent no remittances), and they don't spend much.

3. It is common for low wage foreigners to team up into groups (Example - as many as 15 in a single apartment). In this common example, this deprives 14 landlords of rents they would have gotten if Americans held those jobs and rented apartments normally. (15 workers - 15 apartments)

4.  Why are you not sure where I'm getting that number from when I gave you a link to SHOW YOU where it's from > the Pew Research Center (Read Baby! Read!) >> Remittance Flows Worldwide in 2012
And you don't seem to know what I'm talking abiout with regard to remittances. You gave a World Bank figure of 6.9 Billion.  There's just one problem there, genius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is referring to remittance RECEIVED by the US.  The $123 Billion is remittances LOST from the US economy (money foreigners working here send out of the US.)  Get it ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  NO, non-corporate welfare does not maintain  jobs and livelihoods of thousands of workers.  The non-corporate welfare recipient don't own businesses and hire hundreds of thousands of people.  They're lucky if they have a roof over their head.  Man do you ever talk ridiculous. Sheeesh!

6.  I don't know if you have a clue about the comparison of US remittance $$ lost, and  billions (you claim) companies hold up in non-tax foreign banks and holdings, but I certain don't advocate companies tax cheating with non-tax foreign banks and holdings, and Donald Trump has proposed to put a stop to that.

7..If you stopped immigration all together with your population growth, your country's economy would certainly go UP. (removing the LO$$ of remittances & welfare drain)

Your post # 950 was wrong on everything you said.  Strike 1, 2 & 3 and then Strike 1.2 & 3 ll over again.

As George H. Bush would say "BAD! BAD!"


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 13, 2016)

protectionist said:


> *Response to Tuatara - Post # 937*
> 
> You aren't beginning to be a joke. You already are.  You're one of the easiest posters to defeat I've ever seen.
> 
> 1.  If they have not been charged with breaking any laws, means nothing. As I said (can't you read ?), they could be engaging in all their Koran crimes (wife-beating, rape, pedophilia, slavery, etc) behind their closed locked doors and shut window blinds.  I asked you if you go to their homes and observe them 24/7. The answer is NO YOU DON'T.  So you don't know how many crimes they're committing.


Anyone can be committing crimes that no one knows about. This is asinine and clearly shows bigotry. 



> 2.  No, 99% of Christians DON'T have a bible. Many Christians are Catholics who (as I also already educated you) don't refer to the Bible, they have the Pope for that.  And of the ones who do read the CHRISTIAN BIBLE (the New Testament) it does NOT advocate these awful things like the Koran does (I also already educated you on that too)


You educated me. I already put up references from Catholic and Protestant sites that show you they use the bible. Now you could have said that you yourself don't use it but you stated all Catholics don't use the Bible. I already proved that wrong. Unless you feel those Catholics sites are just propaganda. "snicker"



> 3.  You don't need to put non-Muslims under surveillance, they don't have a guidebook that tells them to commit immoral and illegal acts like Muslims do


Obviously American Muslims are not following this guidebook (like Christians following the Bible) because that would show complete inept law enforcement. How do you know that Christians and Jews are not following the letter of their Holy books. Yes Christians read the Bible like I already proved to you.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Trump is 100% right about having a *'Complete Shutdown' Of Muslim Immigration To U.S.
*
1.  Islam is unconstitutional (violation of the Supremacy Clause (Article 6, Section 2).

2.  Islam is an ILLEGAL violation of US Code 18, Sections 2384 & 2385.

3.  It is no secret that ISIS is acquiring nuclear weapons, and has openly stated their vow to come to the US ("See you in New York" Baghdadi said), and attack us.

4.  ISIS has acquired thousands of Syrian passports, having taken oven the Syrian passport office in Raqqa, and can easily insert themselves among the 185,000 Syrian refugees that Obama has insanely allowed to immigrate here.

5.  Not only should Muslim immigration to the US be shut down, it never should have been allowed in the first place, and we should be doing all we can to get rid of all the Muslims who are here now.  One thing would be to fund the plane tickets (one way of course) of any Muslims wishing to leave, but can't afford the plane tickets.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Reply to Post # 955

1.  But "Anyone" doesn't have a guidebook that they insanely think is the word of God, which tells them to do these immoral and illegal things..   MUSLIMS DO.  Get it ?

2.  You proved YOURSELF wrong.  Catholics don't refer to the Bible. they refer to the Pope and the Vatican,. You are ignorant.

3.   No, it doesn't show complete inept law enforcement, because law enforcement is not empowered to to into the homes of Muslims, and watch them to insure they are law abiding. Making matters worse, Muslim women wear clothes that covers them up very much, thereby hiding their cuts and bruises inflicted on them by Koran 4:34 abiding Muslim husbands.

Occasionally, law enforcement does a tips and then acts to arrest Muslims who violate US laws inside their homes, such as the New Jersey Muslim husband who raped and beat his wife, and tried to get away with it by claiming Islam said he could do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other cases are the Muslims who kept slaves in their American homes (Koran 24:32-33), and got caught and arrested.

Texas Judge Gives Racist Muslim Slave Owners Taste Of Their Own Medicine

San Diego: Iraqi Immigrant Couple Enslaved Maid in Their Home


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 13, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Italy does not recognize it for National Religion Tax. One Country out of 194 countries doesn't give Islam official National Religion Tax yet look up every description and definition of Islam and the word religion comes up.
> ...


Many countries do not give any religious groups tax exempts. Does that mean there are no religions. 




> 2. One country out of 194, huh ?  Actually, there are 19*5 *countries in the world,


 My sources say 194 but what an idiotic thing to argue.How Many Countries in the World



> and Italy isn't the only one that does not accept Islam as a religion.  I don't currently have a link for that, but you didn't present one either.


Present a link for what, that Islam is a religion. That's like presenting a link to say Volvo is an automobile.
The Religion of Islam
Islam - ReligionFacts
The religion of Islam
Islam | religion
Islam Muslim: Islamic Religion, History, Beliefs. Quran / Koran, Mohammed Quotes
The Religion of Islam: Christian Information Ministries

Islam is a religion. Get It.





> 3.  Again you show that you don't know what you're talking about.  The New Testament Bible is a Protestant thing.  Catholics don't use the Bible. In Catholic mass they they what is called a missal, and this is a book, much smaller than the New Testament, which is derived from Vatican writings.


I have already showed you from Catholic sites that the Bible is used by Catholics. If you have a problem with that take it up with those Catholics.



> 4. The fact that you try to include the Old Testament as being part of Protestant Christianity, shows what laughingstock you are in this thread.  Why do you think it's called "NEW" Testament - because it's the same as the old one ?


Did I say it's the same as the old one. Why would the Bible even contain the old testament? Why keep it there. Why would Jesus refer to it? Why would so many Christians quote from it? Whether you personally ignore the first testament or not, it is in the Bible. The Bible is the Holy book for most Christians.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 13, 2016)

FACTS:
Now the Mexican Cartels control 100% of the 'migrant' labor hired in Mexico to work in the US.
Only the men who will pay the cartel a % of their wages are allowed to harvest the crops in the US.
These men send the rest of their wages back to their families.
These men are fed and housed by the US crop growers.
 A friend has a fruit orchard in N. CA.
 He goes to the thrift stores and buys men's sized cloths in the off-season to give to the workers for free.
He must do many small things to help the workers or he knows next year the workers won't show up. 
This been an on-going issue for many years in the perishable crop industry.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 13, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: New Yorkers support $15 minimum wage
> ...


I didn't state it was opinion. I also showed you other polls where the majority of Republicans do not want a minimum wage hike and I also showed you where Republican representatives have continued to vote it down.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> My sources say 194 but what an idiotic thing to argue.How Many Countries in the World
> Present a link for what, that Islam is a religion. That's like presenting a link to say Volvo is an automobile.
> The Religion of Islam
> Islam - ReligionFacts
> ...



So you wanna get beat up some more , huh ?  OK then.

Italy grant religious tax status to Christians, Jews, Buddhists, and HIndus. That's because they all are religions.  Italy does NOT grants religious tax status to Muslims because Islam is not a religion.

I presented 2 dozen links that Islam is NOT a religion (all in one post) 2 years ago.  Here's 1/3 of them >>

Islam Is Not A Religion, It Is Foreign Law

Islam: not a religion? « The Immanent Frame

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system. « Avid Editor's Insights

Islam Watch - About Us

Italy: Islam Not Recognized as a Religion -- Denied Religious Tax Status - Atlas Shrugs

Why Islam is Not a Religion > Rebecca Bynum

Islam is a political system ? NOT a religion | Creeping Sharia

Islam and the Definition of Religion

The whole Bible is not a holy book for Christians.  Only the New Testament is, and even that is only for Protestants, not Catholics.  You're getting an education.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

If Muslims were to be found to be coming into the United States, after being banned, they should be imprisoned, and put in hard labor on a chain gang outdoors, in north Alaska in the winter, and in the Florida Keys in the summer.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 13, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> I didn't state it was opinion. I also showed you other polls where the majority of Republicans do not want a minimum wage hike and I also showed you where Republican representatives have continued to vote it down.


*FALSE! *You cannot show that the majority of Republicans do not want a minimum wage hike, because as I showed you from a recent Gallup poll they DO want it.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 14, 2016)

protectionist said:


> Names of the radio hosts > Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Mike Gallagher, Laura Ingraham, Michael Medved, Michael Savage, Hugh Hewitt, MarK Larson, Mark Levin, Bob Grant, Larry Elder, to name just a few.


The first one I checked out Rush Limbaugh, I could not find anything om him criticizing corporate welfare. I did find criticisms of him for not criticizing corporate welfare.
Reform Has To Include Corporate Welfare As Well
BeggarsCanBeChoosers.com: Rush Limbaugh: America's Biggest Welfare Recipient
Rush Limbaugh Calls Troops ‘Welfare Queens, Moochers’ – Duffel Blog
RALPH NADER: Cut off corporate welfare to Limbaugh, Hannity
Same thing with Hannity. Tons of pages of him complaining about welfare recipients but zero about Corporate welfare. These guys like you are nothing but hypocrites.



> Boy, did you ever blow it on this >> _ "These people are still spending money on food rent and bills. Money that goes back into the economy."  _This misperception is the result of ingesting liberal media,


 How is that wrong.? That money they used for food rent and bills stayed in the country. It is helping the economy. What does this have to do with any media. It's a fact.





> and not perusing the conservative ones.  Actually, what is happening is a big LOSS for the US economy, due to the following >>
> 
> 1. _ "These people"_ (low wage foreigners) spend far LESS than Americans would if they were holding the jobs that "These people " hold.  Instead of going into the US economy (US stores) it is wired out of the country in remittances ($123 Billion/year.  This is extracted OUT OF the US economy, and reinserted into the economies of their home countries (Mexico top burglar)


Yes Mexico is the top. Most likely since most immigrants to US are from Mexico. Out of the top 5, none of them are Muslim countries. I'm trying to find out why Muslims were singled out when none of the top countries remittances were sent back to are Muslim countries. India was #2 on the list yet there are no talks about keeping Indians out of the US.



> 2.  In addition to the remittances, since the low wage foreigners (legal & illegal) earn far less wages, than Americans would in their place, they cannot spend as much as the Americans would (even if they sent no remittances), and they don't spend much.


So let me get this straight. America which promotes itself as the land of opportunity, where the slogan "The American Dream" resonates around the world. When people do come there whether it be legal or illegal and they finally start working to feed their families for meager pay, guys like you can only gripe and complain and feel you're being cheated. Yet Corporations who already have billions of dollars cheat the tax system through loopholes, receive corporate welfare and your churches are not taxed and you say nothing. Don't even pretend you care about the economy. If the rich guys cheat the system. You remain silent. If the poor guys send money home to their families. You break out in a feverish pitch.



> 3. It is common for low wage foreigners to team up into groups (Example - as many as 15 in a single apartment). In this common example, this deprives 14 landlords of rents they would have gotten if Americans held those jobs and rented apartments normally. (15 workers - 15 apartments)


Yes, people used to complain about that here in Canada with some Asian and Indian communities.They chose to live lower living conditions so they could pool their money to make ends meet. Some of them were able to save enough to start a business and now all of them live in homes from money their business created. A few years back a business owner who owns several furniture stores which keeps hundreds of people employed talked about how when he first came to the country he was penniless and his extended family of 9 stayed in a one bedroom basement suite. He is now very successful. The story of his successful business that employs many would have never happened if people like you were in charge.





> 5.  NO, non-corporate welfare does not maintain  jobs and livelihoods of thousands of workers.  The non-corporate welfare recipient don't own businesses and hire hundreds of thousands of people.  They're lucky if they have a roof over their head.  Man do you ever talk ridiculous. Sheeesh!


These corporations don't need the welfare. They already have the billions of dollars. Why give them more. And more importantly, why are you giving them excuses.



> 6.  I don't know if you have a clue about the comparison of US remittance $$ lost, and  billions (you claim) companies hold up in non-tax foreign banks and holdings, but I certain don't advocate companies tax cheating with non-tax foreign banks and holdings, and Donald Trump has proposed to put a stop to that.


I'm glad you stated that because I haven't seen any conservative complain about it before. The last figure was 2.1 Trillion dollars lost to Tax havens abroad. U.S. Companies Are Stashing $2.1 Trillion Overseas to Avoid Taxes
Now if one conservative actually started a thread on this topic they wouldn't seem like such hypocrites. It's like complaining about some poor person who stole a nickle from you and remaining silent when a rich person stole 5$ dollars from you.


> 7..If you stopped immigration all together with your population growth, your country's economy would certainly go UP. (removing the LO$$ of remittances & welfare drain)



Not if your population growth was staggered or too low. I just researched the US growth rate and Forbes said it was declining and a month later they stated it was growing. Forbes is not very reliable anyway.  The numbers are all over the place. World Bank has them at 0.7. Population growth (annual %) | Data | Table


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

Do people actually still listen to that fat old man (Rush Limbaugh?)


----------



## protectionist (Apr 14, 2016)

Tuatara said:


> The first one I checked out Rush Limbaugh, I could not find anything om him criticizing corporate welfare. I did find criticisms of him for not criticizing corporate welfare.
> Reform Has To Include Corporate Welfare As Well
> BeggarsCanBeChoosers.com: Rush Limbaugh: America's Biggest Welfare Recipient
> Rush Limbaugh Calls Troops ‘Welfare Queens, Moochers’ – Duffel Blog
> ...


1.  I've heard Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity criticize corporate welfare dozens of times.

2.  I already explained how you were wrong. Are you incapable of learning ?  Immigrant spend much less than Americans would in the same jobs, because they a. earn lower wages and b, send $123 Billion/Year overseas ti their home countries (remittances$$)  This is a good example of what your liberal OMISSION media withholds from you.

3.  Muslims are mentioned to be kept out of the US because of national security risk. And also becasue their ideology (masquerading as a religion) is opposite to US culture and law. Don't you know anything ?  Jeez!

4.  FALSE!  Not true that republicans say nothing about corporate welfare and tax cheats. Donald Trump has proposed shutting down tax cheating (which has been allowed to continue under 7 years of Obama)

5.  The aliens who live 15 to a house, don't save their money to open businesses (and they rarely ever do). The reason they have to pool their money together to pay one single rent, and have very little money, is becasue they send so much of their money overseas in remittances$$$ ($123 Billion/year)

6. I'm not giving corporations excuses. I'm opposed to corporate welfare in general, and so are most Republicans. In a few cases, it is good sense thoug to give them loans to keep them afloat =, and let them pay back the loans later when they recover (thereby saving thousands of JOBS)

7.  You are repeating yourself. I already told you conservatives mention corporate welfare all the time,l and are against it.  You haven't seen ? where have youlooked ? In iberal media ?  Thatt is slanted, with tons of information OMITTED.  I'm sure that there's MUCH MORE that you "haven't seen".  You probably haven't seen or heard about the thousands of instance sof Islamization wither.  This is so OMITTED on liberal media, that liberals often don't even know what the word means.

8.  You talk about population growth as if it was a good thing. Is this more of your crazy liberal media propaganda nonsense ? Population growth is a BAD thing. The US is terribly overpopulated, mostly due to its idiotic chain migration system, and would have a much lower population like Canada if like Canada, we had a strict point immigration system.  I taught Geography in college many yeqrs ago, and I recall that the US passed its optimum population of 30 million (relative to resource base) in 1860.  We should have stopped immigration then, with few exceptions.  If we would have we would be EXporting oil, instead of IMporting it (from Canada)


----------



## protectionist (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Do people actually still listen to that fat old man (Rush Limbaugh?)


Not_ "still"_.  I didn't listen to him at all during the 90s, and up until about 2009. Then I realized how foolish I was for being a liberal, and I became a Conservative, and started listening to him a lot. He's great.


----------



## LastProphet (Mar 2, 2017)

From page 69, *09-12-2015*,


LastProphet said:


> *Where the name Trump comes from:*
> The role "Donald J Trump" is casted as fake terminator and musician in the illuminati anti-bible, blowing one of their last trumpets, in the BIG BANG script that starts with the staged arrest of the Obama Bi(nla)den's presidency.
> [Added Mar 15 2014: after the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden at the Temple Mount crucified to the missing Boeing 777].
> 
> ...



*A Tramp Introduction to how Trump was named*
Article  "Where the name Trump comes from" from Feb 2014. Introduction added Dec 2015.

*Hispanics to billionaires: presidential candidates are all ACTORS*
The main reason for the name "Cruz" is the word cross: crucified while playing his suicide bomber role, paving the way to let "billionaire Trump" start the manhunt for all hispanics.
The supposedly to be "deported" illegals will be the first to be gassed in the FEMA camps.
After his classic bombing missions Trump will also fully detonate as suicide bomber, completing his mission paving the way for Hitlery Clinton crowned Miss Universe.
In other words: yet another actor casted in the "from hero to zero" series, from "Super Trump" to Supertramp.

*"Polls": Trump v Tramp and her swamp*
Illuminati are now openly marketing the ongoing genocide of elderly, women and children, using the "polls" psy-op technque: "_Trump's popularity rises after Trump calls for US military to kill families of ISIS_".
Talk of "polls": that's all it takes to have the human cattle believe that Hillary Clinton, who 98% of americans can't stand, is in a "_head to head race with Trump_".
Talk of Clinton: human cattle will not only refuse to admit that the word Tramp was one of the reasons for naming Trump but actually buy the illuminati joke of having both words in the same poster at a pro-Trump rally.
All it takes is to switch the soundtrack to  "a spoof of New York high society" (in wikipedia's words) : not Trump but "the lady is a tramp".

*Notes*
The Lady Is a Tramp
The Lady Is a Tramp - Wikipedia

*BASICS*
Superbowl at the end of the show:
"Patriot('s) Tom Brady" casted as illuminati icon who will now fully detonate.
The act "very last Superbowl" had already to be postponed again and again.
Seattle Seahawks alias the superb owl hidden in plain sight, will be proclaimed "the real very last champions in 2014", everyone else ever since stripped of their titles.
From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
Simulated reality terminated NOW: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series

Jan 24, 2017 - El Chapo mock script, which apparently could NOT be pushed any further, finally  reaches its climax:
Mexico's minister of Economy Villareal arrived in New York for "NAFTA negotiations" just after Trump's inauguration while extradited El Chapo supposedly arrived at the same city just before the same act.
Feb 14, 2017 - Trump sanctions Venezuela vice president on drug trafficking
FULL STORY behind these headlines was exposed long ago and worldwide only by one.
El Chapo: Mexico, Venezuela: played by liberal economy minister while suggesting socialist drugs lord Maduro
Illuminati Actors: El Chapo: Mexico, Venezuela: played by liberal economy minister while suggesting socialist drugs lord Maduro

What is about to become part of the "most bombastic news ever" - All exposed only by Last Prophet - two or rather FOUR examples:
Melania v Michelle: transgender ends differently from transvestite: Obama trumped
Parallel and reversed Illuminati script: : Melania v Michelle transgender ends differently from transvestite
Find the 7 parallelism differences to another BIG BANG chapter:
For a start: in this case the parallelism in names goes all the way beyond the initial M:
The mother(s) of Obama & Pope Francis's love children: the  murdered black Miriam(s), age 34
Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war: Obama v Pope most shocking murder title fight in 3 rounds


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2017)

can you use a transcriptionist?     I can retype your stuff-----correct spelling,
grammar AND style errors--------and will ask only 10% on the income of your
published works--------an small roles in stage and move productions?


----------

